# Registry error virus



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

hello all, i am in great need of your assistance. A few weeks ago my son was messing around on my computer and download some xbox code generator, which later on we would find out was a virus. It first caught my attention when i noticed that the normal windows xp welcome screen was replaced to the old classic sign in screen.next my PC was constantly hit with a TON! of runtime errors like Drive not ready(in which it also won't recognize any cds in the the drive), Microsoft visual C++++++, and something called microsoft script host, i am computer illiterate so this is like alien talk to me LOL!. It also will not let me remove/uninstall any programs. I had no real protection on my computer(besides the firewall up) i never really got around to getting the right one. so kinda of expected something like this to happen. but i was woundering if there is any kind of antvirus protection that will help solve this issue. I dont want to do a full restore because i have to much work that would take weeks to backup and restore, or buy a new computer and try to put my stuff on that. So that why i have not gone that route but if anyone has a clue to help me solve this issue i would greatly appreciate it. thank you for your time!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I think you should click on the *Report* button and kindly ask to be moved to the *Malware Removal* forum. From there, be patient. You should get an answer within the next 48 hours. These guys are really busy!


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up just did it right now


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

moved per OP's request. If you have not had a response in 48 hours, please type 'bump' in the reply box, that way I can see and see if I can personally get a few helpers to help you out. We are rather short shifted on that front at the time.

thanks, 

v


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

in the meantime, you can follow these instructions and get it prepped for the security helper.

thanks,

v

go to here and download 'Hijack This!' self installer. Save it to the desktop or other suitable place. * DO NOT just press run from the website* Double click on the file and it will install to C:\program files\hijackthis and create an entry in the start menu. 
Click on the entry in start menu to run HijackThis
Click the "Scan" button, when the scan is finished the scan button will become "Save Log" click that and save the log. 
Go to where you saved the log and click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" then Paste the log back here in a reply.
It will possibly show issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, 
so *do NOT fix anything yet.*
Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please post the HijackThis log requested and I will assist you in cleaning the machine.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

ok got it thanks


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

ok so here is the log i got back:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:20:25 AM, on 1/13/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\arservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Blue Coat K9 Web Protection\k9filter.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ARPWRMSG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\5577497\Program\Compaq Connections.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\DISC\DiscUpdMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

R3 - URLSearchHook: Swag Bucks Toolbar - {8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94} - C:\Program Files\Swag_Bucks\tbSwag.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=explorer.exe, C:\windows\system32\drivers\svchost.exe
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\Userinit.exe,C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\Temp\win_update.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Swag Bucks Toolbar - {8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94} - C:\Program Files\Swag_Bucks\tbSwag.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - C:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.1203.0\msneshellx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Swag Bucks Toolbar - {8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94} - C:\Program Files\Swag_Bucks\tbSwag.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] "C:\Windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPBootOp] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ftutil2] rundll32.exe ftutil2.dll,SetWriteCacheMode
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlwaysReady Power Message APP] ARPWRMSG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Pin.lnk = C:\hp\bin\CLOAKER.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: PinMcLnk.lnk = C:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Compaq Connections.lnk = C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\5577497\Program\Compaq Connections.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Extender Resource Monitor.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\ehome\RMSysTry.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Internet Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Internet Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.trymedia.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: cru629.dat
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Blue Coat K9 Web Protection (bckwfs) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Blue Coat K9 Web Protection\k9filter.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
--
End of file - 7941 bytes


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

thanks cookiegal...........

to the rescue again..........


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You definitely have infection and you should have at least an anti-virus program on board.

And you should back up anything important to an external drive or CDs if that's all you have. This machine is very unstable and even a healthy machine can crash at any time resulting in loss of data if it's not backed up.

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *Here*.

Double Click *mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish, so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart. (See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy and paste the entire report in your next reply.
Extra Note:

*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts, click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately.*


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

will do!


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

ok so here is the log after the scan.

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.44
Database version: 3510
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer 8.0.6001.18702
1/14/2010 12:56:03 PM
mbam-log-2010-01-14 (12-55-56).txt
Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 259240
Time elapsed: 40 minute(s), 15 second(s)
Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 3
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 5
Folders Infected: 1
Files Infected: 4835
Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{r0ibww7s-hxiv-nbfk-wv8e-qmay0yvhuova} (Generic.Bot.H) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\seneka (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\seneka (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Data Items Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Userinit (Trojan.Dropper) -> Data: c:\documents and settings\compaq_administrator\local settings\temp\win_update.exe -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\AntiVirusDisableNotify (Disabled.SecurityCenter) -> Bad: (1) Good: (0) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\FirewallDisableNotify (Disabled.SecurityCenter) -> Bad: (1) Good: (0) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\UpdatesDisableNotify (Disabled.SecurityCenter) -> Bad: (1) Good: (0) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Shell (Hijack.Shell) -> Bad: (explorer.exe, C:\windows\system32\drivers\svchost.exe) Good: (Explorer.exe) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
Folders Infected:
C:\Documents and Settings\Saul.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Start Menu\Programs\AntivirusPro_2010 (Rogue.AntiVirusPro2010) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
Files Infected:
C:\funny.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\readme.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\autorun.inf (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-8749679017-0950430147-468708784-3200\recycler.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\Temp\win_update.exe (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\readme.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Saul.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Start Menu\Programs\AntivirusPro_2010\AntivirusPro_2010.lnk (Rogue.AntiVirusPro2010) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Saul.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Start Menu\Programs\AntivirusPro_2010\Uninstall.lnk (Rogue.AntiVirusPro2010) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\doc.pif (Worm.AutoRun) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\myporn.scr (Worm.AutoRun) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\recycled.exe (Worm.AutoRun) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Saul.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Application Data\wucararete.reg (Rogue.AntiVirusPro) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\senekaerudlcjq.sys (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaabqdkrk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaadotxnb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaagrdbps.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaaqlfroa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaaxgglan.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaaxgwmsg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaabbqqhtm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaabjqxnkd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaablpjmlh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaabmhveeh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaabrfteaj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaabtfxfqo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaabuhxhhm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaabxmaexn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaacdawjwk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaacgawijo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaachkhben.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaclteybx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaacuxpvup.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaacxpoqsy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaacxqnkoq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaadaxggps.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaadeagldq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaadexnabo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaadgropnr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaadhtmcxf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaadkmjfgm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaeefeaia.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaehiwjmr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaepwsnwk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaeqllsyw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaewvwbbo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaexfxudc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaafjpngwc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaafmwbmgq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaafseqyyn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaafuetgan.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaagbedmqa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaagcvyjbm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaagkelvky.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaagloopoo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaagobfbqi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaagqtrbby.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaguyrxhk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaagwavans.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaahmhtbus.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaahmsjgbd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaahngjfie.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaahvjqxcd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaiahrpcg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaihhafbf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaihkdkmc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaimimmtn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaipoiytr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaiqvuurc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaixplaju.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaajcwmjts.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaajkaevng.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaajpnpgrh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaajpvvxvv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaajqhqxij.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaajswjecf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaajxacwav.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaakbxuoqq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaakgtltui.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaklerqni.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaakljkasm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaakncowbe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaakohisnr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaakojeuan.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaakvugpid.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaakwjlnyn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaakyecfcq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaakysiejd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaalbfxmgv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaalbgksvl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaliamtmk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaljqealx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaalokorjs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaalrtymff.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaltvcbqg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaamflnarw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaamnffbwo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaampryoxx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaamqhtpfn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaanbjistv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaanfewugu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaanfmqibp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaanhyjrpf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaanleoixn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaanphfihw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaanussjrk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaanwxabop.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaoasmcby.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaoceketv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaodavflb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaodbluno.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaoglibqv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaohscftb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaojctsnc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaoqilscq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaowdxfpo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaoyejqbm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaoyhgvjd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaplcjiqp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaplpcegx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaapoqsthv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaptrtxkm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaqfcgric.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaqfpsrwf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaqhcqqsf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaqjkoqcv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaqqympbw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaqrfgogu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaqtbcoka.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaqtjaamf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaquvxgnt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaarakwbup.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaarkshwai.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaarvdfojo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaasbgcxin.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaseoenkk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaasfaljso.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaasnaukdw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaasqkbble.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaswnptkv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaatajncsb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaataoarbu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaatatnpgo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaatbdsvrj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaatbgexfu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaatclhsal.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaatfqctyh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaatnvfrto.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaatpbtkkn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaatqjacnx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaattvlagb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaauactbhl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaucgpfbh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaauejnosp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaumliuoi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaautxvbms.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaauuknsdp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaavaejffy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaavapqujx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaavbutbba.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaavffbgvv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaavgtjnlq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaavhvlcha.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaavlbgkvi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaavoahiop.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaavoiluqs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaavpgwrch.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaavqxjtov.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaawbcnxyy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaweukany.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaawisnjpi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaawkboetb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaawlrfaxu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaawrclbwn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaawuievgg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaawuivmea.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaxbhoidg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaxdakodv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaxdokosx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaxeasueu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaxisebie.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaxntdevk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaxqcaqpm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaxssylbc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaxyeipbn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaayblshgi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaygfehti.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaayjcegwn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaypylqpx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaaysnimtd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabaappijh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabakdysdd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabanexhhe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabaufqhar.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabavtraxf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabavuwhok.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabayrcccj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabbadhrnq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabbavgoov.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabbbfkkhv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabbhamvdv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabbmbgfkp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabbmcikrp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabborgssw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabbowbnex.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabbqveydm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabbsedbhg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabbtqbtet.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabcattprf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabcdmwxqb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabcgfnkbu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabciskigb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabcjgxlpw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabckkfbji.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabcmgrrfb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabctatmtt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabcvermok.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabcyjllsu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabcywgrfe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabddbwpnb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabdeyjhok.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabdolbtke.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabdopewho.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabdxondwn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabedljeeu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabeinynbh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabemuewaf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabemvtcsy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabensxtrc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabentnloq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabeqvejau.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabeqysnhy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabettwemg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabeyvmaxy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabfacowvr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabfemupmv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabfholgud.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabfppprsa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabfqvpqok.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabfwbeuol.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabgelqkli.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabghrpgbq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabgoxqlcu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabgvxujqv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabgwdhufu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabhcnxibb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabhedpqkt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabhkhqcqm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabhukqhgc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabhxeebpf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabhxgwosx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabhyxqytt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabiclbdvu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabiewavye.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabimwqxjk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabirbpebq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabiuctgev.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabivacueg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabivjoeqw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabjfihdbr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabjqymvvr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabjtllrku.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabjvgmgso.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabkcwvnyd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabkgjfphm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabknfuqvn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabkogtsbl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabkqtghgd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabkrfuosw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabkriyeue.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabkssyggt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekablbrgsfk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekablebpbji.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabljcqtri.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekablkmnbby.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekablsgkfcv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabmciinox.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabmgmjqbk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabmijxypt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabmobnnxp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabmpjnbdp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabmqlivoq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabmrxvluv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabmsawtxs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabmtpptuc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabmumptpl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabnlbolxl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabnoqjhfm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabnqkcvtd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabnquuijp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabnrielrm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabnrtyaqf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabnslauwv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabntmvmma.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabnvhwgux.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabnwgstpk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabobakpeq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabobkrlhc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabogqnytj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaboguwdpd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabouturup.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabovlntgg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaboyhkrpn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabparjpyj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabpasmrkx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabpemyxnl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabpguloin.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabpiqgkjo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabplifqhv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabpmqsnwn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabpnsjsea.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabpoqthvp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabppmhsms.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabpsbwewp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabpyenalf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabqcxbcoh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabqfrwmou.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabqlluoel.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabqosbqxx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabqtncotf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabqusuxvv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabrgsoxej.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabrgwcaiv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabrjdikni.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabrjhyadc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabrnwmied.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabrpicqvp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabrpugayh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabrrlhcpd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabrwvjqad.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabrxoxdmy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabsbryrgp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabsflciyj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabsfpqomd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabshubqxc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabshxgjyc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabsnsnbnb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabsprlsvh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabsuamsbw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabsydmihy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabtcyeaox.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabtfpddrn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabtftrlqt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabtkswmmk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabtnvecct.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabtoxmaax.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabtrvmgol.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabtseikdk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabtsnbfyd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabtvxgmci.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabuafaxmc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabubhpxkx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabvbhjghw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabvdgntmo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabvdwpfbf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabvfombwv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabvgyxqgt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabvlrqcml.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabvmuphfd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabvssweai.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabvtwymvu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabvvoxeey.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabwccqwit.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabweajdtf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabwjqrlrr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabwkwnfpk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabwmbetxy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabwqvdifr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabwtglcxh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabxbjjumh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabxdxbqun.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabxdykmnp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabxegbmgm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabxegspij.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabxlqrfrm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabxmeumsj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabxocyauo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabxukrxoo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabxwfjkyr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabxxramog.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabxyqfotx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabyahgxel.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabyajrqrj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabybrkjxt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabyfltneq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabygfpdhl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabykgtklp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabyxbqahh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekabyxxjqvv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacadmefur.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacadujofl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacaealvum.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacaisnnjg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacajknwox.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacakftwhi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacamxsgiw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacaovwbyn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacarvepwt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacauvwkmj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacavtweay.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacawfaoaj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacbanegsj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacbbfniix.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacbfvklom.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaccdvtlga.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacchesxkf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacciljhna.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaccwvuwba.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacdadvdux.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacdbbqbyu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacdeclxaq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacdgkgouv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacdgooigm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacdjyuxvh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacdrhsrad.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacdrlkdvd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacdtsxfik.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacdvbkmci.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacdvbmrqy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacdxeswfw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacechcxsl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacegxpdsb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacekfpair.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacelhhnxa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacetvkvqp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacevrfjyu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaceyhbsgw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacfcqaafw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacfcysgsm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacffpqyvt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacfkmvcce.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacfnnhhvh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacfxannaq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacgaldplw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacgfetmam.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacgimtpie.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacgjbtkbn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacgktmqxb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacglefmwn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacgofgkoo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacgpqjkwy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacgqplemg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekachbrcwgt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekachdhtiwp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekachemmufy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekachhhepeq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekachqmbfwx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekachrvyxnu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekachtfbcfu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaciaaefmq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacidpfcsg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacihkrixm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaciijpkrm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaciiptkvh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaciixtspu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacijujtjk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacikwtyqk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaciqwynhr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacitnyvrb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacitvamoi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacivkqhqi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaciwusdom.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacjahxwsb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacjcsxxtn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacjgsjclr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacjjkyjon.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacjjxeneu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacjkhvhrb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacjmhaguc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacjpuqtby.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacjrsqflq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacjuhyjlj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacjvgoulk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacjyxbbfu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekackbgqsut.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekackekmfyp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekackfawlky.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekackgfoluw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacldneoks.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaclnjoccj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaclpmaopr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaclvplktp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaclwbjpcp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacmgbhlyk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacmgimwxy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacmgqkxru.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacmhukoxo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacmnmgcyr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacmppcakx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacmtfvfgd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacmvixtup.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacmwlplii.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacnfxgrrv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacnjgkyrj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacnjhicuo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacnjioxxu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacnkirgwt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacnqfxjyf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacnuwkpmd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacoapeecx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacodrgyjy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacohachqk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacoiyaxrv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacorbauve.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacpckvivk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacpfkwnvp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacpfmkyji.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacpiauusp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacpibptgp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacpocfbwi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacporqttp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacprtruis.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacpsqphbm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacptpusig.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacpvtctba.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacpwccawm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacqbtytua.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacqfsgoch.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacqhbound.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacqktuluo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacqlwybyq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacqqtdsad.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacqricbcs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacqujetsr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacqwquwlg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacrbtdjwn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacrixuyxn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacrjllnwn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacrpduvbp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacrquyopu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacsapypof.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacsbqnshd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacscvrlcg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacscyiinv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacsdrhmra.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacsfxiiov.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacskbchde.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacsqjywoq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacsunutrn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacsxayqqx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekactbvmsoc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacthnrqvw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekactnqmiab.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekactrchxvi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacttmofij.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacuikusko.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacujkhvph.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacunkvdxo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacupjieva.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacupklanu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacupybvop.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacuuucvid.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacvaqaeff.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacvdpgosp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacvehemcd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacvgjwuqh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacvjipsqs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacvmlcrbk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacvnpbgdb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacvnxmaig.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacvoprtfl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacvtnkyvq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacvtofrsm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacvvqbugt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacvxafvoq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacvycecja.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacwccqdvn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacwivgkmt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacwjseipg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacwpnrnum.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacxdqasgp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacxkbeisx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacxkrlqkf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacxtuhucb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacxubuuax.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacyguwqvu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacygvpjmi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacyiawbjq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacyiocssk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacynlpact.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekacyrjaxkr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadaavssrs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadadxpgwy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadagnprud.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadajalycv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadalmhrjh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadaoxtpul.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadaqqfpyw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadasejdog.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadatdgvmi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadavtyqnc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadaxrlcxa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadayavfjk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadbbtckbp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadbdjpwha.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadbpqrwck.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadbvhliba.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadcbmgdtq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadcecijhb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadcjbqjoi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadcnrdird.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadcnsfusl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadcqthqpq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadctnuced.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadcwwevfx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadcyjmdjf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaddkktron.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaddmsyfmo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaddndjtwg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaddvntiqx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaddyjpmbj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadecrcujc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadedpmrqp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadedrnbys.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadekilijr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadekopphl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadexilmuk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadeyajmkx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadfbphafp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadfcyawkd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadfdecdly.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadfhjdblb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadfnhrrmu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadfnxfyiu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadfrnwpbv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadfvaxric.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadganebqt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadgasikju.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadgeynbvc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadgiulrmr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadgkjcmjv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadgmmqfql.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadgrkceoo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadgxvebxu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadhjcyogs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadhousely.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadhuimcxa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadhviiaoq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadhyfphai.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadhymifqm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadiamdycc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadibyiwjw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadiehlrrn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadimkhqfp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadimmdeko.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadiocwjjx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadioqvnpa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadiwkneib.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadixhymjk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadiybkgwt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadjbbtwml.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadjcgsmaj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadjcvowec.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadjdaubgt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadjdcngtk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadjflpohj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadjidhmyd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadjilpjhy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadjjvpcbp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadjklmhev.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadjqvkxdu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadjxpqxly.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadkfowoih.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadkoralnm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadkqdfwcj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadkqwiftg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadksoknue.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadkumtkxe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadkveeuuo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadkylqyvi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadlehcbpb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadlexqanw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadljvaoys.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadllulsgr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadlowwobw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadluwhkfj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadmcsbmoo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadmddbude.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadmfxtgvj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadmggiiod.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadmhmvyfs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadmjdeyrg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadmkclfxi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadmlewddi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadmlxoqna.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadmorvhpp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadmpofram.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadmqhavtj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadmwxtokl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadnlnpyth.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadnlyimrc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadnojauuw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadnwgbovj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadnwvcods.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadnypwpos.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadobyvnfh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadoitytkj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadoklgiih.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadordejaq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadpawtikc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadplgjjkt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadplieeto.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadpmpcrha.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadpncmvxr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadpoefoyr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadprglbvq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadpsgtprq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadptloran.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadpudwbwf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadqabwdmi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadqevusog.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadqhfqmoq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadqmaomig.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadqtnmisf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadrfbavrm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadrfpuwrs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadrkmomuh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadrpxwigc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadrtgrjgk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadrtgvlxk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadrtktrkx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadrxirmbu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadsbciled.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadsfrtfwc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadsnbtptv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadsqmyfft.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadsresnfj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadstrbljm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadstwkuqq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadtdrhdws.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadtesuflt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadtfarnce.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadtfcmsra.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadtiawgss.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadtsrlwgx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadudbcsrc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadudbmumd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadudxfubr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaduglakfc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaduiuhuwv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadumhtoea.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadumimqwi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadumksdap.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadupeovtr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaduuqxexe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaduuscneg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaduvdjlxu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaduwpkqet.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaduxccmfn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaduxmyotm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaduyaacpq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadvfjxfln.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadvlydlqy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadvpoaloq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadvsxlvng.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadvtnicmw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadvucgwqq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadvwqncft.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadvyegwrr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadwacckpu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadwemwkvv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadwffkuxn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadwhqmqmf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadwnbgtmd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadwqsrgse.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadwrsrsbi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadxbbmuwg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadxbkiddj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadxctqwyf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadxlwnutn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadxsumfxu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadxsuqvqh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadxtdjscd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadxtwodwd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadxyhiqqs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadycqnyyk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadykdbsng.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadyqtyrus.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadyrpojxi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekadyvqpcjl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeaekpifb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeajjptyp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeaolvuhi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeaoteouj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaearkukgj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeavxjllc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaebalfjfc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaebbtpmtn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaebhgypum.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaebkljrvx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaebkmcmyh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaebldsoaj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaebqlscor.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaebxbtksq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaebxqouhu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeckvjkly.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaecqckgml.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaecqtlknd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaecugfbgu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaedbwjcam.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaedcihqik.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaedewvklu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaedjnrfuy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaedksjbcx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeehldwns.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeeksswox.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeenmnauc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeeoewsnk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeeurcwwb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaefbuqcvn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaefcdsktl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaefcpapuv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaefdlqldk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaefgqiftq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaefgueorn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaefhlmljq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaefjgukjk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaefklkqpu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaefklrbvr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaefmpxmee.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaefnjtlvc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaefsipbqf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaefuugceo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaegaxacro.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaegfnrrre.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaegjaghyr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaehcyvbmf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaehhqqbbw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaehhvqpri.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaehvaigny.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaehwxpsdv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaehylokps.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeiahsfuv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeijerlfy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeijpuyxr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeikkedch.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeildlhfv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeilrfmtp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeiotbqav.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeipqxudi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeiuedbru.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeixiloxq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaejamidqx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaejjalcsk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaejnsrqhb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaejomeqav.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaejpagnme.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaejsxdofp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaekcquatb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaekenvugy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaekgwuvge.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaekhrudyr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaekihyqdg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaekpptyih.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaekqqhqsc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaelauyyia.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaelbxuwjy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaelpytprk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeltakgai.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaelvresap.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaelvrxllk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaelwmrcfk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaelxttcse.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaelyihlau.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaelyotupo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaelypijff.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaembmwntv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaemcaegdi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaemlaeqid.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaemnlvnne.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaemotqpcg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaemqlvdrf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaemrlvmlu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaemvouajr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaenasnygx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeneqaouv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaenkipatn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaenmianpy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaenpfmnob.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaenpsqxpm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaenpyrkjh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaenvcpies.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaenxbbpci.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaenyuxqbh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeoaivbvo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeoevmbvp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeongaqqj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeoowgwkh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeoxlwubf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaepfptwpj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaephvbfnh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeppbrupv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeptgnbmc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeputlhuu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaepvrdjoo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaepxhcuxi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeqesjhgc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeqkkximw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeqkoqfwn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeqprlqku.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeqtrwtmp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaequbqqff.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeqvqdhpo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaercucdgw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaerijaogh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaerjhyovj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaermgtmey.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeruvnsog.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaesaxbiwb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaesfmamet.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaesggxlya.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeshjyyjl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeshmeeyb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaesveqind.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaesydndkh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaetbuomml.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaetcjhpmd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaetqlvblt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaetselgdv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaetsxykls.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaetvwrclm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaetxymijx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaetyxsxmo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeuhbplin.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeujoqrhh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeumwcgeh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeupujdns.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeuttuktj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeuukbvwl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeuwwaelv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeuxkrwda.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaevhhybsc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaevhobmas.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaevmaxdod.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaevrfxtup.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaewawqsge.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaewbbtldt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaewemlbrf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaewhkyxkd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaewittjhp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaewjpumlf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaewpwetcw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaewqfgajj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaewtcsfdi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaewtfhtxb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaewuuyqww.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaexesqdkl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaexhkamno.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaexlulmmp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaexqopchx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaexuvkejy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaexxxfero.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeybouxkt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeycfjwmr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeydakdvy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeyjscbbo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeymobcmn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeynbivwm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeyqvsshn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeyrvflys.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeyrviqjn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeywnburc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaeyxhmofe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafadiadkt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafaliamoa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafalncfqe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafalykybn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafaovbrmh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafarjtmbi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafasqjsmg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafavyuuhn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafawdhmnt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafbedoggy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafbibwauq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafbitdgyh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafbngcfjr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafbsqhipi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafbsqivqb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafbtdbnlf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafbxovtqu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafbxrjkxe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafbyrjate.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafcbbxnng.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafcbvpslp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafccjpvna.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafcoaonip.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafcthryjm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafdbrayxo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafdguutuv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafdhmotil.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafdouelyn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafdtboxss.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafdtfvnyh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafdxlrvnc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafeabodqq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafeaqdoiq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafeccpoyu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafedswuhv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafeiwggmm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafemdhkak.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafepffacf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafesqopdv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafewutarp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafexksrcu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafeyqsmmk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaffcnydfp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaffdkfaax.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaffmbburf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaffoeiqhl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaffoybnkl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaffqmemjj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaffublgrq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaffvjpueh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaffybbbwa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafgbkuqvc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafgdlmhpc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafgebfupq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafgesvkun.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafgfmuouy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafgglrrbo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafgmjgwma.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafgoyeahn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafgvfpmgk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafgwayjti.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafgwcafov.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafhcpadxr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafhfnkeyd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafhhtdvvd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafhrbrqkd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafhrfweio.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafhsaknul.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafhsuhorp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafhwltjvi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafhxabrdw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafialrarh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafibfhpsg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaficoalqg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaficwbmsx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafidttral.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafiflhbkb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafifxcfju.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafihxwstl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafikrpswo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafilovmjn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafiovykqe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafiqurvcs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafisqltef.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafitnusbt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafiwtmnni.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafjbgaebd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafjigmokr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafjydrhne.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafkajpxcq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafkaqhvmu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafkbjxfwu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafkdglaxm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafkibtadu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafkimqvox.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafkqsqomp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafkqvdsjs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafkyxyxei.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaflajmbee.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaflgfrwta.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaflhirrco.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafljoohjv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafllccncw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaflnsgcfp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaflsvoynh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaflxeerpj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafmbdswci.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafmbfysyg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafmbixurp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafmdlhrag.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafmidbopb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafmkrbink.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafmltirdf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafmovsohi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafmqufhnp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafmtkmagp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafmtrfnac.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafmxpnrrd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafniyjrns.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafnpotdrg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafnrgxtsg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafnsaiagw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafnxnnuac.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafogxivqk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafokqkdpu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafopuvhyu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafoqmqcsh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafoqnaaha.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafoqrabls.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafoqxujcq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafotaumyh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafotmgrrm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafotwfnhc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafoujeupb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafpanfybf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafpeicuan.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafpjwybjw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafpqibmwt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafpximbun.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafpyxhcrs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafqbrymev.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafqjulldp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafqlfgwiu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafqpghfls.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafqunhpnt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafqvnodye.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafqxxlpgg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafraerful.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafrdswmbc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafrdtiknr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafrhyekja.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafrinjbts.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafrjrvhwi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafrqjmtye.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafrrufdat.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafrsxdmnd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafrwhnold.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafsabotom.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafsirjysf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafsjnysva.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafsqrswia.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafsssxkut.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaftgirmqi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaftlrghph.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaftnyxfbd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaftrlphkm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaftrrljmg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaftvnhwtv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaftvomuoa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaftxuhpkn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafubmertf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafujiuepq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafukscwfs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafuqeeffq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafuvfjqbo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafvgembuc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafvkgcwjy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafvkofdjd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafvlapmrx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafvlbjytf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafvpvxaek.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafvrifgdh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafvukkrkj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafvwkvwrg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafvydmrih.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafwdxlyqh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafwhejcii.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafwjdxkta.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafwmystkk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafwoxvhtm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafwqspaqo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafwromflv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafwsndosa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafwxajogi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafwyqwhud.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafxbrfjhs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafxjleujt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafxshqxut.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafxvjxoqt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafxvrtded.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafxxqutfp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafyocaifn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafyowvtbt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafyoxovpo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafysadvsa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafyyoagqo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekafyysgfgf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagaboyljl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagamptbeh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagaprggcx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagatblibr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagaypdyje.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagbjsmiut.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagblxecin.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagbmdlbjs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagbovfjku.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagbrwulii.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagbtyqmbo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagbvsbden.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagceiomnr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagciinmuu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagcotihdh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagcqbamkv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagctlydli.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagcvitqpe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagcwkoqoc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagcynuynp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagdeljmrk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagdkwsedb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagdljywlx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagdlqvhjh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagdvskoct.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagebfsjlu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekageexrbdt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagenyetml.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekageodkcko.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagermlkts.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekageslowng.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekageublnnt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagfdeeyws.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagfeqmxel.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagffabmsr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagfgnyhks.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagfjrfpwh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagfmkvddr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagfplovwv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagfqoycjg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagfsaeien.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagfteucjl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagfuqcjrt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagfvqsgxt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaggcegofb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaggcsealq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaggctxphh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaggjhgqvr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaggmbhrya.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaggnbduee.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaggrptxgh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaggwyjkyv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaggxoqtup.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaggytajhe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaghabupck.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaghbeknrh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaghecoxpg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaghhgpfqx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaghhtgpke.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaghiawfbj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaghmfkovb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaghpmtfxh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaghtfmggn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagigsrrrt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagijggxnm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagilioqrq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagipoabwx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagiweurab.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagiwkhvfl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagiytapag.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagjacteet.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagjbbjdik.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagjbexwfc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagjderdqv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagjiybqrd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagjjsvfdp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagjpvgfll.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagjqlgldx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagjquften.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagjvadout.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagkdpkunn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagkfbmwlw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagkmjmnqw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagkmqapdw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagkrvgeyy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagkuiirkq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaglfeueuk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaglnagjjn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaglnmqoyk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaglrpjeev.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagltnileq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaglugpkon.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaglwjucvw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaglwnvwvm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaglwnyoto.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaglyfhnpw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagmayfaml.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagmcdvxyv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagmebplpf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagmggraas.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagmjxqkdj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagmjymaxk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagmnvhmem.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagmpcjtue.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagmqabxrn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagmqyymks.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagmvlcdpe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagmwdglly.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagnavwijk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagnbwolvy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagnfwnvwg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagnsrnrav.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagntjuivx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagnuhommt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagogsfhro.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagoqtfhuw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagowfqurf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagoyihwcy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagpejqqsj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagphhamld.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagpofrtrp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagpqukteb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagqafdcuq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagqhrksqr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagqndngfb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagqpaxlgu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagqptvsjy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagqudcamq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagqueycut.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagqvroxfs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagrgoqexw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagrxphoac.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagsbpihmx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagscghbbo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagsiwplod.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagskrlsuc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagskyxbda.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagsomawhx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagsqylrdn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagsrahhdw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagtaaqidl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagtcihjeq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagthojibj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagtqpdhls.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagtwuuums.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagucuobhr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaguejqccm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagufqrnjv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagunlbenl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagurmwpne.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaguuifcqa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagvdhoukv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagvhvcpsh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagvlatyxd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagvmiotwp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagvmwhago.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagvrttxhy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagvtoodxy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagvuxjvka.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagvvimass.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagvvuymts.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagwahmvnj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagwaysvdd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagwhogtyc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagwirbfgu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagwllvdym.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagwnwatnb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagwrdofhf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagwspafdi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagxelxmde.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagxgfyjid.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagxkxbfoy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagxlsuphb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagxntayhr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagxosadxp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagxtfnjob.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagxwulbsf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagydmqcgw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagyfdtokh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagyfjlyjk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagymaddab.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagythtkqp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagyubhfyv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekagyyyvvrp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahaajxjoq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahaffjfnx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahaljeqrg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaharjpkqb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahauvwdcp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahaybqsqc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahbcqeysw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahbfonfav.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahbhdkmsp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahbidwint.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahbiisxvv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahbjfwxge.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahbjgeghr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahboetphw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahbqogyfr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahbwwubed.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahbxjwovp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahcarbour.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahcbukjkr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahccqevsl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahccswelu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahchgiocx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahcrnrxis.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahctrhsjm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahcvxaaiv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahdcxtrjj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahdfcbtci.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahdgvjxam.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahdhefrjg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahdmnkkcj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahdngjboc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahdttcywm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahdvcncrb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahdwnttfr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahdwykjss.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaheecvuvn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaheijvvxu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaheqthfck.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahetmenoy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaheupawsh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahfeyocfx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahfgneedo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahfijppeo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahfwvgfsh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahfyxbmll.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahgbiopqf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahgcxhrvi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahgfiargo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahggfhxfi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahgofwsdi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahgonapgd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahgsxgabl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahgtfegfn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahgtuoaqe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahgulfoxc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahguuvfwo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahgytgiyb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahhclvwyn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahhitlnjj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahhpkvefd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahhrpkgpi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahhvcyovk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahidsfaid.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahieewlws.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahiefaqsu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahieocwfr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahihdlwaa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahihtjhax.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahiptpxyk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahiyguitb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahjbajfwd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahjcgmtve.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahjibadnl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahjjierpo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahjortter.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahjqpbyav.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahkfdmiim.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahkhtrbse.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahkkeoxmi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahkoaddtc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahkrswoly.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahksbdwsy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahksenrql.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahlavuxqu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahlcoiecn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahldwotcv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahlkskbnj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahlqwbrht.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahlscpgql.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahlvfpxyi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahmemdnsy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahmeyoscw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahmigvgxu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahmiyywbe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahmmlnsjg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahmmqdbxp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahmnqeagb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahmnxcbin.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahmpkkigh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahmtbcecg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahmtyxcdb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahmxmxrsh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahmyvtsjm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahnacnoco.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahncjphhi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahnebcvdd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahnfvcoad.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahnislcvt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahnpsxalx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahnqsqgcu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahntfaqdt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahnyddrak.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahocgqxam.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahodajhjl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahokoevaq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaholcrwrc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahouttypm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahoykvkwh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahpavemob.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahpdvxmmk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahpixwoaw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahpurvkks.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahpxqokap.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahqbjyftg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahqcuabup.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahqdrhsft.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahqmfwuhl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahqnhrtsr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahqnljraj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahqoptbko.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahqqdbffx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahqtbujns.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahqtnjbgp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahrbbirvy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahrjxxtpy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahrlxgdxm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahruuafer.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahrwiimur.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahsaswmle.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahsbhbgfi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahsefynxk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahsettcxi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahshmlbgt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahslyscbd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahsrrdpqm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahsudhrkn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahtgypunp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahtkoefkv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahtshxfaa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahucocdpm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahughfvpr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahunabbvr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahunnbbjn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahunuyxxo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahuokcqjk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahurodtfo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahutklomh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahuuhatbu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahveoqxrc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahvgidshf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahvqcdavj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahvyedaeg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahwawooqc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahwbwqmap.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahwicnecr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahwlrnesa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahwlsffxv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahwowvrsr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahwtqsfyw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahwtsxqwh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahwwarrqx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahxkruvxw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahxmutggm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahxviuiba.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahyafccqh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahyamrndt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahyfruvxh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahyicthqs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahyifgmlo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahykgduyy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahymhndrm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahyrtmtmx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahyuwdnpk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahyxibgpb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekahyynomaj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiadnyhhj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiajfxrbh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiapndwws.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiapxrpwi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiausbhbe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaibbsmmdy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiberplti.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaibkreuak.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaibpyotph.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaibqsuumd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaibsyusiu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaibuptstn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaibvrlvgw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaibyuduks.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaicanwkje.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaicbcfwox.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaicnfsspe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaicomygnj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaicpicjxs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaicsmirql.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaicsxkdks.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaictveglf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaicwipgld.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaidbaeswt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaidenbfha.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaidlptasx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaidnfnnag.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaidotmjhx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaidtodipd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaidupaxfx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiehtxglj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiejoknyk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiepipkvu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiethqrns.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaieubrjln.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaievflcwi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiexabevr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiflcigsh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaifnanwld.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaifocccsi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaifuqwmbi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaifxddalc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaifxmgdjo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaigayokyw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaigccrxvo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaigeedlnd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaigfahwgq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaigflukar.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaigimmbfc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaigkneuda.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaignaytjr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaigsxtflc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaigwndoqv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaihawrkko.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaihbwbbsp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaihklcddb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaihklshof.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaihlbwhdc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaihpbnymk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaihpovekf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaihquliom.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiiasakfq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiiaxctqt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiicnvllc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiiigwvdv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiiypjluu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiiyqjbcq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiiyyckdw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaijbhvwcb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaijgdlwqv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaijlfjcch.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaijlgdxew.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaijmhcnqw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaijqbmvhn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaijregfbg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaijtjbayy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaijwjxpsk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaijysiyrv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaikbrbwsi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaikceriud.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaikdtmpgk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaikhauwhl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaikqjkban.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaikrxmiyc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaikscbcya.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekailcjtory.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaileqcubc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekailfgagmi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekailggigdf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaillmejas.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekailqmvncm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekailsidgeb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaimawtpdo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaimcfuvmo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaimcneifw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaimdgibih.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaimfksham.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaimiiivpu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaimoxkplh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaimphhyji.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaimsqngcm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaimthxidj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaimxvdmht.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekainhnncql.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekainregjwe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekainwxvpuy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekainxkaror.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaioegsaix.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaioqgahyu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiorgcoct.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiosemlfl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiottjdes.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaioujtobd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaioxdcuug.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaipabfpny.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaipauksui.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaipaxyimd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaipbuqxvj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaipdpmwru.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiphugook.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaipkplaqr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiplnyvac.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiptxtjwu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaipweubgw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaipybuhsl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiqadjucs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiqbceyuq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiqfioeyw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiqfpqtgp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiqmcehwn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiqrucvgx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiqsfyfco.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiquaygwi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiquqsnia.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiqxnioke.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekairaauusv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekairebohig.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekairfybbqa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekairoelqsd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekairtmfdyj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekairwvnfpr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekairxrrdlw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaisdjkbfd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaisfkrinh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaisjkqwyq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaismxhujd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaisnurvlj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiswhqjgh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaitcesema.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaitgmoeut.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaitkhhykl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaitkoitul.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaitmbgvmy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaituqytbd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaitvgelqe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaitwbqhjf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaitxatpll.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiubtddxj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiueeelkd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiuxrfpnp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiuyebgks.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiuytiqbg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaivdutsya.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaivgncllb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaivhkrfup.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaivjohlhv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaivlqcqsr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaivrwfwsu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaivtyeqcf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiwdepfwt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiwebesgy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiwgrcetw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiwnteivt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiwrgpykv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiwtacwcu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiwtfmgvt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiwvlmhxt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaixbqimuv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaixdakatt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaixfegqjq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaixhnbmqm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaixlmyxol.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaixqqpprm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaixsdvgad.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaixytsoft.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiyatoqve.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiyfaqxsr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiyfiytiw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiyhtuuwj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiyjrrdgf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiymilead.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiyqmlank.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiyvlfrrc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaiyyhlxtq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajabvwcwj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajaksvwxs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajaltedns.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajapvijjb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajaqejail.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajavxjwki.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajbauxoxs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajbbiotjl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajbfajsmp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajbisobqk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajbkbftqu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajbnhkgqj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajbrmkhjq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajcgsiajt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajcgwalft.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajcltturc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajcnwbfly.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajcvtewdn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajcxvxwus.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajdbwwfjl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajdbyvlpg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajdeqehka.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajdjkgsfe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajdmillkc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajdqduceu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajdwnukok.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajebnpuvm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajecjpusm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajeejkshq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajehpegam.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajeieummq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajekqfbtu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajeplfhck.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajerxyfsk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajfaolxmb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajfcwafti.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajfhgbsdf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajfsmmhwn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajfsnuepo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajfvlnpmk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajfwdjjal.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajfwnqsol.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajfxdkbey.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajfymlkkm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajgcftjrr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajgefkbno.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajgepjxnk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajgisxjkl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajgksxcha.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajgkxixdv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajglkscun.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajgmaknda.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajgooixgd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajgwuruta.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajhactkms.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajhfroled.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajhpdmdgy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajhsixmdw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajhxusbil.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajibaepqu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajicedeof.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajicmsfnn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajijbxmgt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajiljswrp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajiobjowv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajiwkendo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajjjhxopd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajjjpdyoy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajjqffgwp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajjqkemra.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajjrhfgur.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajjssnlte.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajjxqchnt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajkcfmkut.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajkdwwrrf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajkecordl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajkgemsjd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajkifkqfo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajkkkkork.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajklakyru.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajklvmpdt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajkpyimix.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajkqhoshi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajkqllgya.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajkvoxquj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajldghflc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajlhvggor.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajliiyhax.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajlnsevuf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajlnvyaqm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajlonfcyk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajlroodpl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajlymvgmb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajmapoolp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajmcelwqt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajmgtomup.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajmibbhbf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajmkrkaya.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajmkxxxms.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajmnmtgar.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajmowyvuk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajmsxvxel.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajngbgbjy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajnhbnhxv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajnniemfi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajnnwahwt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajnoohgpf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajnpfsvkr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajogvlnta.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajopxcypt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajoxbmsws.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajpeivbtm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajpjdsfpq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajpqbvrug.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajptuaneu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajqltksfn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajqnbdbqx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajqxpeajs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajqxpqeyp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajrbamlrn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajrfgefbl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajrhnthep.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajrhusful.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajrilmhxw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajrixjpxi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajrldlakj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajrosbpmo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajrqjewrd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajrspkkag.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajsgglrsi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajshqxyyu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajsofncvx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajssjwaod.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajswcfnlf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajtcanugc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajtkhrhku.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajtmlismi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajtnsxlhw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajtsnosbo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajtvlytxh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajtvobnti.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajtxgsjeo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajudaimut.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajuficgml.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajugseqra.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajutwutgv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajuudkaer.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajuywhinm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajveilbcc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajvghixje.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajvigiels.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajvlkicgc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajvsnanyu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajwaiktmd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajwdwfbti.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajweuerto.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajwevnxkf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajwgbrkht.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajwgyxojh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajwhbrwtx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajwhhoxqn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajwoxxttp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajwttaxps.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajxaedwvk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajxehbdgn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajxiwitki.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajxiyskdp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajxrwllnq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajxuormci.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajyccnxgq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajyfrvfok.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajygbwweo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekajynqpftx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakafoddih.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakahpkspi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakbanesjw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakbbuhfjp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakbdwsnxv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakbeyffeb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakbkiajon.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakbkkckam.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakbmnxuvm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakbptnxcc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakbtknumk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakcfcdcgo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakcnmpsjo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakcsnmimd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakdefxkwq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakdficuch.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakdgajrqo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakdqafvrt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakdtfwhor.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakecvntsr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakeecippy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakeeeeebu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakegsegpr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakempqrmo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakenycqyh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakerrlweu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakewaihjq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakfgsgscd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakfkksxjn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakfocajgb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakfoskuxg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakfroblty.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakfrsexrk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakfwbhqbg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakfwgpdig.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakfwichci.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakfxcxneu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakgbhchxn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakgbtamju.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakgewcebn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakgheovko.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakgkidgik.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakgksavfb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakgldnwcw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakgpaoyxq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakgqiyqpt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakgtroyjq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakgubdrvg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakgunslav.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakgycvwdc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakhcwnasv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakhejyefj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakhfptmtd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakhfxedga.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakhmsxdyu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakhryjvqp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakhtdvumy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakhwepcav.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakhwmsgfl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakhxnmbjw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakhyabiwp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakianibui.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakiboovgd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakihderan.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakihgcloe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakippyqjm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakirmyfft.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakiwlkbsj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakjajypgd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakjbiktjl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakjfrjxsy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakjmpmxry.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakjnmfxqg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakjnrtcgq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakjokqrvq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakjscctgi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakjsvples.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakjtbkixo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakjvbstge.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakjxgkmtr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakkbgkhsl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakkeorapp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakkgntbmk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakkkbqqng.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakkngeitt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakkpdbbef.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakksdoaey.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakktdgslb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaklarowvv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaklgnscwa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaklifsvsa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaklpyqryu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaklsajjjc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakltitlwx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaklvskxun.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaklwfdxkx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaklyiyvcq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakmcncklg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakmfscwvp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakmjjoctl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakmqpfria.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakmrigvjq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaknbvvnfg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakncdgfby.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakncrtibb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakndmshmn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakniacqud.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaknijjhci.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaknlwbske.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaknqmwxqs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaknvnndue.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaknxwbfvl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakodthgen.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakohremxk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakomieasg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakomokapy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakoxbkvus.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakoxlillt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakpixofkm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakplqqslf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakpnahxkf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakpnbfigi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakpqiienx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakprbowmu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakpryjfmp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakpuabjxc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakpvrdqsg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakpwoocnf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakqdtqxfm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakqfjtofh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakqfuyxjx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakqkhtbft.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakqlqahut.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakqniyocs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakqrtmwkc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakqyjbkiw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakrcigefy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakreryrda.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakrfsxfat.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakrlncehq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakrpocyhf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakruobyqo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakrwbqlti.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakscpplyj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakscxqdlf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaksidtgce.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaksivsjcm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakskgeiug.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaksksyhug.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaksngwssv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakssaulkp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaksscqwad.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaktaifryk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaktewfjjy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaktnxcysf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakueorhgx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakugmtbiy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakuhybekj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakuqvatvv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakvfxvqst.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakvhgtyua.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakvlykvpp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakvofedce.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakvphupks.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakvswwxrb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakvtwwxau.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakvvtdsuk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakwfixxsb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakwjbydbm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakwmskbpd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakwvnonfx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakwwhuqvv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakxafhccu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakxfjkgah.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakxybdblp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakxyojroo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakybhhisj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakycehqxj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakyfyredo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakyhgqqbg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakyinxxsf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakyiuayvm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakyjmpjlw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakymmypdt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakypbtjxh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakyvcbtle.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakyvveroj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekakywsdgdf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalacovlhm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalaijhkvt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalajirjor.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalauuawpp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalaxttfwu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalbkrkhfd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalblojhvm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalbmlxaws.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalbnyjnih.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalboicfqw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalbulsahh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalbxonuyc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalcahygtw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalccwvbmw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalcdftkco.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalcereupp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalcpqdagq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalcwuaaxo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaldadrxcv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaldceiygw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalddccjnd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalddetros.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaldeqnnhk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaldhtncxe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaldjojwtu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaldkmjens.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaldpgduom.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaldujgyjh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaldunmyuk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalefierhn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalefmqknf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaleisrewb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalejrjlwl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaleklkafm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalelxuxhh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalennaeio.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaleouvjyk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaleqcdrvd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaleuobxye.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalfdgnhiq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalfefqdpq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalfgdpevn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalfkypjwp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalfmhvlsl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalfnhjkpo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalfpxxsap.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalfvwrcfj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalgautcmg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalgqjrrcc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalgtriyaj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalhaqjduq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalhghwhjc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalhwhlaav.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalidixwqm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaligjbxnd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaliiuxjrv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalilhtlpf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalislonhp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaljbcbqqp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaljcmdqho.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaljkvityk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaljpugpma.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaljtlkaeh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaljubdbmj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalkbtqtlr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalkbxbaim.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalkhqcbay.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalkijddcg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalkkvgadm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalkmkhbrv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalkofvjxv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalkrghekf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalksifbxn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalkvcbumo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekallfupvtl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekallretuok.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekallvsufwa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekallykrjri.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalmahfdvw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalmaodypf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalmdhgwic.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalmdihkqy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalmdrhsoy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalmftpuea.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalmgbwvem.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalmggwchi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalmgnmntu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalmgrvmmk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalmnyqmft.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalmodpppc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalmutdqwt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalmxwyqqr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalngunvee.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalnjshowm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalnlghgol.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalnnrmcqy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalnqsqygp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalnrrxljp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalntbjrac.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalnwdbojc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalnxtohcu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalocgldwa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalocxvyid.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalodjhses.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaloligsib.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalooxdrbq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaloraoapi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaloyebytp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalpbrkbpc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalpernhle.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalpfwjdmm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalpgagyuj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalphseekk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalpjvuath.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalpmgoqcf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalpmgrvbt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalpmwdcxh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalpmxfbej.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalptritpt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalpxiajke.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalqbknokn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalqdbeuft.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalqfetyve.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalqircjke.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalqlpukty.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalqmhdneu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalqrcdsor.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalqvetihe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalqxxkmfc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalrdetuoi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalrdlodkb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalrkpmcyp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalruhfcqp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalrwklcet.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalshliqkx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalsirrtcr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalsnfhxnl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalsrufhns.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalswckyxw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalswkgqmj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaltaaigmq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaltchngxa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaltjfhngr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaltjfrcgx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaltmmbpkr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaltmvwbvc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaltoyiitk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaltuocmxg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaltvktkvp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaltwfahpq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaltyvnbwd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalucbeawt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaludvheui.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalughwqkm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalukspicb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalumubhps.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalunmfaes.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalunvgari.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalurvvgvg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalusdoiqp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaluuvnckm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaluvjkqgy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalvbfnbts.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalvhbdvgb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalvnwrecq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalvoellmw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalvrkmftv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalvsssfqt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalvuvvhnh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalvwnkotl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalvwylkyn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalwarrpgx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalwatkoql.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalwcwsybh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalwfhplve.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalwixecgd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalwjmtdqi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalwrrvwve.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalwtvujgo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalxcrrtem.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalxfcdbox.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalxpypurj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalxsanvfs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalyhhhjkt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalyiyriep.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalykoodpd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalymwactq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalyspdihi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekalysxymlx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamadgnnag.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamaqetgah.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamaswgeww.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamatgsfml.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamauurpee.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamawdhyje.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamawparun.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamaydxerx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamayqnvdw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekambdnovva.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekambemhtlk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekambgtemtf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekambipurvn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekambktmxsb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekambmybdwf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamboeyyar.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekambycujaa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamcduxplx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamcpxlagi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamcsjetrh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamcwhyguw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamcwxuijg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamdakxcgw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamdjbkicn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamdsdjuwf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamduuldiu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamebgjpwf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamefclksh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekameiacyxh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamekhfprn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekameljhwvh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamelvcyqy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamepfvkyc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekametckcic.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamewvpmwx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekameyjwrcw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamfarphcr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamfbafeao.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamfbdkvvo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamfddmjay.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamfmosvpb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamfogafhb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamfunxoef.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamfydqiri.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamgnftrph.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamgokhyjy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamgpumkud.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamgttjpsm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamhbvxksi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamhdyixmj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamhkmjhhb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamhlmqjao.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamhnxonbq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamiekxmvr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamifvablj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamiiigfrd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamikgcxfe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamikrbuut.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamioymbgv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamjempibn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamjemqffn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamjkbyvnx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamjkreggt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamjnjoqck.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamjrgrcwb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamjrpnaqr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamjsdnoam.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamjsqemxq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamjvcable.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamkcekfxb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamkgxegjl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamkksytsr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamkotcith.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamkqbebkj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamkvpfbep.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamkvvnpoc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamkxqqenv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamlbmslwv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamlicuead.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamlijqttk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamloaopuk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamlstwvbl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamltbjeev.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamlvmokxp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamlyblnnm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekammeuwiby.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekammgqxfhe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekammhufayi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekammvlkgbe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamnavwcbb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamnclnwsi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamncmlmei.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamnfatplq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamniafwgi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamnilcovs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamnmoevma.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamnrpeylg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamnvbhvrh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamnvhwmke.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamnwuasfd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamnxockiy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamoahlhts.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamoautoeg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamocgxngr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamogfkaxl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamohksgtx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamoivgbda.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamojkclgd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamoubbivn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamoxiymxl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamoybydka.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekampbwxsmv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekampeleuhh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekampjkxbsf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekampklpkas.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekampoefdnp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekampqfocpy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekampqwxdjv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamprwbhqi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamptawhqh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamptsaqgt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekampuodkrr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekampypesqv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamqbgqvda.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamqceiuxn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamqcuhvfa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamqdshoyt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamqgocjnv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamqgpvqbx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamqnapdtl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamqocqyhj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamqrfkvli.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamqtwtudq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamqusqawo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamrchbonx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamrctsodt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamreoegrd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamrgjnrwg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamrhmrqoi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamrufgeuw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamrweolvw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamrwfrtpy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamsdorfqp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamshgsmau.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamsjgqlkv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamslfgofr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamspyodol.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamssrquue.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamsxqnhxb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamtcetqgr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamtgxjrrg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamtitftlv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamtmjxkrd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamtnvokdu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamtokgmkp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamttfaxhd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamucnhthl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamuesincd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamughjeqp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamujjyfxx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamujrnhmt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamuorvexm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamusgxvjd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamuswjqvn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamuvckekp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamvasrakn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamvcbfaqc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamvdcbofm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamvgemjaq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamvobdmtw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamvqcglkh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamvsnqnlw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamvyvgxft.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamwktfdch.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamwoignsb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamwpbgmbo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamwrprnlu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamwrxvtae.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamwsrfbpv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamwtjdlyr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamwwrltun.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamxajsfvh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamxeppjwq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamxetspag.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamxfbtlvj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamximepqq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamxkktulj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamxlkwwia.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamxlqcgqe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamxmgcyme.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamxoxsbrc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamxwoabji.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamxxekjnn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamyelnnnp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamygdwtew.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamyhkfhbu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamyhtwvym.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamyjqpomw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamykfeyay.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamywabdxe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamywgwovp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamywrudas.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekamyxvrdvm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanaawkvkk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanabimavm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanablpopc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanafheunl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanakgdpfr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanalevapj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanamghdlc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanamrtdmr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanarmjtoa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanarniexj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanauwhuof.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanaybrpyq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanayenuig.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanbfclvjy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanbjcfdbt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanbkefdxc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanbplacgp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekancaabepj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekancbiwdrt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekancdkybej.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekancfvdexf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekancjcpofg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanclekdcd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekancorekup.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekancrrbewi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanddiaubo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekandehknah.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekandffvlsp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekandherbeb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekandlkmbvv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekandnigndi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanebothxe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanegbymhc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaneqbqfmg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanesvojgw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanetdwgnj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanexegyjn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanfffygqs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanfixlfrg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanflrmvrv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanfpmyxdd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanfppqsbn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanftamowk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekangcmvkpf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

(Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekangllqiuj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanglpuhtx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekangmpietk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekangmvlvwy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekangniwwwy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekangnmoisr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekangpombwx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanhccucwm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanhcsakli.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanhfidhvk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanhiuevkm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanhjrvtbg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanhkraigw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanhwcgves.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanhwtrmrt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanhxvmafl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaniabnwiy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaniifeqrn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanikwbhnj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanimarhuu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaniovenqk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaniqtkpma.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanisropvx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanitrpgdf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanivixadb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanjiddwow.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanjlnjkpo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanjtmdmim.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanjviwxpa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekankbfyqvt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekankbljqgf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekankbuitwv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekankctpmqp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekankdlbhfe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekankdqsoam.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekankfwdhca.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekankmgeelq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekankrwsxwq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekankvdlyay.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekankxjalhb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekankxucumb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanlfixjkv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanlggnfbt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanlkswjhl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanllyowlw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanlsephyw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanlvurpyj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanmbcmnqf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanmboauwu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanmbpucvq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanmhlhity.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanmigklse.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanmikaigv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanmttrvbh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanmupltpk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekannharawa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekannklmpvm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekannlguqvd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekannmumgpv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekannrfmygf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekannuvioyf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekannynltsh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanoidrnxw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanolxvsfm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanomfwfih.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanomorjrr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanonjslye.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanoqhfsla.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanorbjrje.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanosaaycn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanoyemcmp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanpafhfeq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanpbnlsxv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanpcrpdre.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanpeoaqdh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanpfajipg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanpnbagiv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanpoksyst.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanpqojlyr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanqdarvcj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanqeawuav.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanqjfacha.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanqqmtxwt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanqxemhkl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanrbhlpud.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanrdxebhl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanrftpqyk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanrlqwjyv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanrmvhexb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanrvanopu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanshlhgkl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanshtbbux.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekansjmxbvq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanslbvgbn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekansssiqlk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekansulfdte.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekantetxxdy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekantgwnwdm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekantirxoib.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekantmkeowh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekantoxuusp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanttgvrfh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekantwsnwcg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekantylnbna.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanuatrlkf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanufaispw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanunpymvx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanunqocwo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanunxtljj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanupflucr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanurvmuqg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanuunjyut.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanuxecuig.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanvbxpmma.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanvjggwbr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanvmajtii.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanvmetjkj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanvqdgirc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanwfsvmnq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanwivspmt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanwuwgjqa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanwvnuxcs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanwxajurr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanwydvvne.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanxegnjbl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanxlltpbp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanxpvapap.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanxqrtxtg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanxvunjgb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanxwacywv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanxxdhwtm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanxxiqhat.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanyeuecpk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanylfmmpu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanynobamt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanytaksfh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanyttaxts.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekanyttxfwp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoaebgcvo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaobaywqts.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaobbkceov.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaobbmoueg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaobbrgwjp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaobedyeds.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaobhjbprc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaobixfgfa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaobkbbxnm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaobltylke.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoboxrwjs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaobrmdjor.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaobscujou.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaobunxksw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaobvrwapt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaobyjqfkn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoccoubgg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaocfgaabs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaockgobkx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaocogkxdw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaocrebtyj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaocvdeyff.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaocvhqrcl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaocvyvhcf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaodeljptr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaodnreahj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaodotdatn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaodsjnrtf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaodtlfjgf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoeckyofi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoedwhwte.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoejraris.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoeroqrik.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoetepvlj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoeueofjy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaofdacemj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaofdhrucv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaofqxtrre.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoftayson.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaofwyjdub.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaogaymhib.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaogfcnnye.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoghbvwgj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaogkvrpdi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoglmgggd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoglsakwb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaogtdkspm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaogxbywap.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaogycdteg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaogypxmeb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaohcjbgkt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaohemedfp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaohipipvy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaohoybiyw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaohshkguk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaohtrvyvo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaohtttqmb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaohvgnfcv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoihhdcla.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoijpudpi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoimqitae.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoimswutq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoimxjnna.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoiriqifa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoiwhvflo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaojipvems.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaojnqfkhe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaojrmenpp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaojtbqwrs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaojxbadxd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaokemlfbt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaokgtleue.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaokilirte.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaokixswxl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoknsixsv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaokrjwqsu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoksjruia.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoldnghjb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoleccwjr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaolejolyp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaolnvpxxj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaolshqdta.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoluocoay.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaolvsejjf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaolwshvov.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaolyxmgiu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaomhdqogp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaomjidtbj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaomtoifap.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaomxgfhht.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaomymufjd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaonchupgg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaondqqjxt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaonlrxfbt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaonriixbd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaonsiubaw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaonstubil.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaontserut.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaonwappcc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaonwhksic.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaooavuyee.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaooguefdk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoohsqppt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaooimwhus.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoojmhapo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoolgrbwv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaooqduaqw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoorrvmig.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaooywdakf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaopfmikth.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaopgmhahq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaophvnuwr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaopjdegto.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaopjhdtgl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaopjocoju.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaopkxwkvw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaopmarnjd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaopmyeqrc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaopphoymd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaopsebnvv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaopsvoujr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaopvwfxmb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoqicunyw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoqisebrh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoqkcaifq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoqkiwiky.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoqkxhfuq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoqpwrsrk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoqrvhaix.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoqsilbhg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoqtpvbkk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoqyjtiek.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoradpjut.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoralhnqv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaorasucmt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaorhcpdbf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaorhpaulw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaorpjgohv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaortddjtq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoruwnbhb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaorwbkdrt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaorwdgflo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoschjrrd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaosflhied.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaosgknppi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaosiwggss.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaosjwpwfs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaosljnwwv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaosncvhrr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaosvidsoj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaosyrbgoe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaotclweps.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaotdidoey.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoteemqtc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaotepkdrh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaotgeeaiu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaotggiyuc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaothkxopj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaotnnmooh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaotqqmjqv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaotvtfhcg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaotxtaxhd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaotycqbnk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoubpegbe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoucolgym.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoudijnux.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoueutwnc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaouglkbsb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaouhreddp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaouiqmncq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoumystgn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaounriqgv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaouodlbjy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaouottbtf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaouqxoqsw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaouroocnf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaousjyegh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaousnswew.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoutodbtt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaouubxydh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaouvepslp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaouvmjywi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaovevxldj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaovixhxbj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaovjuwnoi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaovkhilam.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaovqbcyeg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaovqsraus.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaovrguqdn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaovubties.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaovyvymeg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaovyxkpvj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaowabwbou.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaowfhmttc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaowghjqur.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaowgnbkne.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaowjtwvux.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaowlfyjcv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaowmymjda.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaowpagofk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaowpmhwpc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoxigbniu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoxqwovnj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoybdncqa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoybhhbtv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoyeaqrsv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoyngonwj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoysfrspl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaoyxubqjk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapaaifnni.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapachrnxt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapacobkut.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapakmcrqc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapalysjtx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapauhkqeg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapawjdalt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapbavhowf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapbbhbtcc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapbewqryg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapbhiakgn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapbjpfbmq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapbkungup.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapbntalgr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapbruxdrs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapbtneprb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapcbeiayt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapccxhdyh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapchwgrow.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapciawuyb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapcluunco.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapcqxnaqs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapcvioybk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapcykjkec.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapdfuybjj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapdjagrhq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapdmlweel.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapdmmqtan.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapdmovdnp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapdndcgyp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapdpvrxdv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapdssegtn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapdubdvrg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapdvlwyoi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapdwsqfbp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapdxpwfmb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapdxqmfjd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapdyvuoao.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapeafwxic.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapebjrgwh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapecypdbx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapedyldiv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapegaufei.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapejgcwkq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapentqdeo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapeudones.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapeyllaoe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapfcjltxm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapfhhvcof.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapfogfdtk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapfqlvcmy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapftaunek.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapfxdoyww.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapgbkncyf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapggxvylh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapghmmicq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapghuuvxo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapgihgqtr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapgliglsg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapgmyifri.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapgrscqcn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaphhxvgfp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaphnsgsub.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaphohgwng.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaphokfijr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaphpgyhqp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaphqhcyay.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaphtkxxks.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapidghwji.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapigayobg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapigfuuig.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapiltvwln.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapipigqpf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapithxxom.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapiurrdod.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapiviymsd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapiwkfwuy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapiynqgjp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapjagnfni.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapjcnljbe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapjcvtabj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapjcvyobq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapjdjetsh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapjgttadk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapjjhqeyp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapjkllppq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapjlytkqn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapjpiigum.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapjsnpsbq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapjvubcwt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapkcdwjce.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapkdnjekx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapkdrdcgx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapkpfmtue.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapkqepapo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaplfuexvy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaplmfifhu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaplnmssfl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaplouexwb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaplyssiae.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapmawvqgu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapmbckyor.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapmfcgvuo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapmglifuk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapmhcedcj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapmnvussp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapmqtycav.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapmwopkth.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapmxemaxi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapmyulkgx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapnayrnso.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapneuamii.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapnfkohql.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapngvjrqh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapnklodsn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapnnrsbxv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapnpoirtf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapnpyywvw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapnrqlxrr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapnrsihsl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapnxkoonq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapobavpsk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapobopxnb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapogsneyx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapoikewkr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapoinehnt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapojtdydt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapokwstye.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapoltfnkd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekappaevbph.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekappahkiso.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekappdogypq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekappgcakai.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekappmreqss.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekappmyymgi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekappqfhmoa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapprbgtxy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapptbpwrr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekappvuuxmc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekappwtsgim.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapqgmhoqx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapqgphhrl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapqgwwjoy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapqiaudnb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapqnalvgx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapqpbitnf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapqwftmbv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapqyswsfs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapqyyrxvo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapreegwbh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaprnvslxr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaprpqrapu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaprtysdgj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaprvuayjw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaprweufgj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaprxafggt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaprydwxas.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapsceajyy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapsiiyqhr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapskmnpyj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapsmlplhs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapspxmqou.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapsqrnnap.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaptajiush.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaptaykyyr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapteoodad.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaptigfowl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaptlfhgcj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaptmdpnkb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaptrjcyec.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaptsnjetb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaptugdkba.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapuacypwj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapubjvyhj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapudhfjfu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapuhmdnfx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapuiqhylq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapumiyucv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapunyhpql.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapvbtelsd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapvfislts.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapvmshjmy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapvtdewsj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapvynshgh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapwebxxqo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapweoklnk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapwiktjcv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapwkbkkdw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapwosaaqh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapwrhudfe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapwsprdmc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapwuyskhp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapxbgrgsh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapxdjawcf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapxdkohig.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapxkojiyj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapxotuqly.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapxtinegs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapxwrsije.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapyecsocf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapyfqxiyu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapyjuneav.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapyligive.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapyulvtkq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapyvofteh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekapyyacrkw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqaewuaxv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqafguxsi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqaowukgy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqatjkedb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqavuatdv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqawiwtxa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqayqfeis.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqayqkwii.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqbckfcoc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqbhvmobf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqbpfgvvk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqbuahmjp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqbuolloh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqbwyaupn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqbxkglob.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqcbqqmab.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqchhfmpk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqcqhgsyt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqcrhlwtj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqcsdtnsa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqctnnhiu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqctrhfrw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqcwldtpx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqdfqsigc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqdgfdvtv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqdhctubq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqdjssgqr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqdjwhfje.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqdnmbwpr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqdrwomaf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqecokrpa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqeempqnm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqejxfnyp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqeldwosu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqeopeuep.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqeoxtuch.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqepsjxfj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqeqdmydn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqexqdvyq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqexvdmwv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqfbccsxe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqfdwmglf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqfrruwsi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqftukpdu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqfugdksq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqfupkjun.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqfxsrbdl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqfydxuic.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqgasqjvy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqgbtffbb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqgnowwmo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqgujdliq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqgxrctfm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqgyjftjq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqgywyjuk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqhdnwvno.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqheodkuk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqhirfcnj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqhleodnw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqhojyxgx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqhoqjrpg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqhtjtkqm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqhvcgdxc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqhvktbfv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqibesiec.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqigljwfi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqiincuwj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqimjvdmd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqiqrxots.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqirotwdb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqisirxvn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqivlawxt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqjbynrfa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqjhccief.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqjpgjmeo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqjxpqudv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqkbxgarn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqkdlfyob.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqkdxnejh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqkerufll.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqkgbguoy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqkjsjmms.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqktvsqej.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqkvdkqlt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqkxjxhbr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqlcamlxg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqldglimp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqldufuhn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqljptmvk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqllhroql.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqloxdpnt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqmyxklfq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqnalmrkt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqnciwesd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqnhpfwmp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqnlnfojq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqnoerbpw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqnojwrgx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqnpnsfqi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqnraapde.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqnshtcev.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqnucxdor.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqnuevmun.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqnxjxfpj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqoctilea.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqoevfnea.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqohsxgce.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqoiesqjl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqojcuwqh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqomaaqmh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqomclnhh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqoravdwh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqovhxmjl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqpgrelis.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqpkfmmfl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqpmxyath.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqpovkmqk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqptnkykj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqptrkver.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqpwtejra.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqpytgujo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqqgyauys.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqqrhanwp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqqsiqvsv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqqwtkukj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqrdqgtts.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqrfpsqsw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqrgauwtf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqriqrkht.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqrivyplp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqrnfejpr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqrqnaray.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqrsejjsl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqrtduvlb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqrxwaggn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqsjchggs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqsrieniu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqsrrfmpy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqssiuekt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqsxmhcmx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqsxtlpdw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqsycnull.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqtcqmqou.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqtcxiqof.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqtgsynkr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqtikvevo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqtjivktl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqtkjrqsa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqtsamkyv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqtseihxh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqttkckbt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqtxswofa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqugnahga.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqujaqdak.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqujdamnv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqumbpppk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqunjcxeb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaquokgocd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqupafkqp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqutmdhqf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqutqfuxj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaquxibqba.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqvdedjxb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqvdrkstn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqvqbprbp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqvtpfeuw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqvxeakbc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqwcohqsy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqwednejl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqwflfjqb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqwfqmshk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqwhaqmuh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqwhkrwcr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqwhrybin.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqwpbpxlk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqwpmmqrp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqwqkitst.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqwrolmmg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqwusqbhc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqwvldcqu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqxbrxguc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqxbsxbgu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqxcjdnal.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqxhgjfmc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqxqdgkgl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqxrmoiyq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqxtpweoc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqxwbfflq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqxykgwru.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqxyxjxah.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqyaddqvf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqyfdyolq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqylpyukf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqylvmwex.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqypmcjtx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqyqvwlim.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqyswkruq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaqyxhsfbk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarajhflhd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarakslgyh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaralvdsmi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaratmtvbd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarauoavcl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarawadbpy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarbfkpljh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarbkwpgbn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarbmusruo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarbokescl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarbriilqb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarbwrkfac.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarcalorqm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarcdfxtum.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarcfeeqcp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarcfrxpha.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarcgwqhyu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarckkqsyl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarcmsjfkt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarctbmdgt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarcysqkol.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekardajoxfd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekardasiyuh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarddaccdi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekardurpmqh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekareauxjwj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarecilyvo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarefbsxke.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarefyjtvd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarejpcmpd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarenbhksa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarepenomw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarettacbs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarfdaxifp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarffjfqdb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarffpcepx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarffxvnln.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarfgdebdw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarfiwfymn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarfjqngma.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarfnhnwlt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarfrqwxvl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarfsjxvnb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarfweasyd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarfyrgksi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekargaofxic.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarggkplwi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarggtxwwv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarggvlhpe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekargiujvim.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekargjvmlac.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekargpuiteq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekargqybojo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarguoemvr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarguuomaj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekargxykajn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarhjxyqvb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarhlomoer.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarhrubwok.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarhuwscrx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarhwqubof.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekariblirlh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaricxrnmk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarigwrtag.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarioupacy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarivohqxk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarixnbmof.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekariyyorlo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarjfmexdt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarjfvgjfr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarjijebiw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarjjwatcv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarjkiqleq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarjnegfjy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarjqlaewj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarjwicyhy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarkhraecm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarkiwbjaj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarkwhddlb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarliaxpac.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarlpkfgqh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarlygitpe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarmbppbbx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarmlitluo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarmmebkuf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarmwsbxyo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarnbhokwl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarnbkbybb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarndlvlxm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarnjydqls.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarnkafsyb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarnkicdbg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarnkmakbm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarnsxqkjx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarnufsfse.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarnwiervv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarondkwld.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaronklwgf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaronodxvj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarorcnpgh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarotadrvu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarowtnnog.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarowvkdkh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarpayktex.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarpcprofn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarpgobkmw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarphmyohb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarpmcmvvy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarpplaboq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarpwrvuol.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarqcaeqde.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarqcernsw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarqhrhivi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarqktohvq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarqlgqmuv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarqookjvd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarqospmeu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarqppxxwg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarquxhqqa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarrbkxfyq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarrgfqpsn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarrhypgxa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarridkrbt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarrlkfrik.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarrnckaau.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarrxoslmq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarsatbgva.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarscdocye.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarscusndu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarshjbbkk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarsopttrb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarsphkbmt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarsscbuyx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarssthaop.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekartbtddpk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekartclfqkn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekartdxpuyw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekartejmdjy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekartimqjay.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekartjrhdwe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekartkokkyi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekartqfptes.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekartrimori.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarttevtsl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekartyudcky.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarubvcdgc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaruiairch.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarurkrltc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaruvmktit.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarvcpowyi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarvfwfiqp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarvlxwwfl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarvpefciq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarvqjlgci.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarvymuhhj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarvytkkhy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarwfrhcqr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarwggvmui.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarwifncfd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarwjqkdgp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarwttfpal.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarwtuehgg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarwunqqfa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarwvoitux.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarwxrogxo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarwyrdmlx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarxcimaua.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarxdyiykf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarxecfnhn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarxfpfhve.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarxntsmxg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarxrgwntg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarxtnudcv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarxxjsbwi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaryeanooe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaryqtytmh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarytvnlye.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekarywjxpuc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaryydjmei.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaryyvdjkr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaryyvhtul.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasabbgpim.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasaepbvyo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasailhbcd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasallsuok.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasaudircp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasbayhnci.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasbbpojmw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasbbspmuf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasbeabjie.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasbfmgyqc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasborleuw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasbsrkvdx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasbtgocnu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasceyxhns.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasclvtoya.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekascmxlgnv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekascmybndg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekascniskbr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekascpimyou.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekascyialig.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasdgwmjea.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasdleytbg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasdlwgacu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasdqgkoef.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasdqkprvm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasdttgykp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasdwgrtlm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasdwwjsll.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasebhcbwu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasemqlqem.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasepifixu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaseqbvmvs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaseupohxs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasewewtod.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasfdewxma.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasfebulgo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasffebrsh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasffobkho.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasffwlebo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasfofwsgj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasfsdheap.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasfwuywlx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasfxfqngd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasgelusmd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasgfsdvbe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasgfvdumr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasghgbday.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasgjvibsc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasglnyxkq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasgobrtox.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasgoxmlje.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasgrrkyli.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasgvjrlkc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekashdpsnje.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasheyvqry.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekashjcerbw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekashkyilde.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekashltards.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekashnrnsau.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekashpbunny.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekashstfkkc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekashvemqcx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasiarehib.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasiipktmi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasirfhxhg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasiyjxlbq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasiyljmwd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasiyoerqw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasiypksdx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasjaqhcsv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasjcrwiot.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasjgylgkf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasjihvqet.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasjkfqtmk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasjnkusyq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasjobhwax.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasjoismsl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasjoqqfxp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasjpiadma.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasjvsohjy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaskahgcws.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaskbxlcwl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaskglkemq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasklehjyi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaslbymmlh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaslcukypv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasldaxcfk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasldfkawf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaslfhkrml.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaslkpnavr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaslqikexg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaslqqpegu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaslsorpve.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaslyqiomt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasmabluix.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasmaipjdh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasmgrchew.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasmgrdouo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasmlymiuk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasmmxkksa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasmqpcwoj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasmradbio.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasmuafbun.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasmyjeixl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasncwrcqu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasniqwwta.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasnmamnpg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasnngpydn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasnxtboir.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasodiqmwe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasogohwyw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasosgrugp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasosromrj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasowxhngr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasoxajfwk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaspabdabx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaspbgudlv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaspcnkqmm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaspcsaalr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaspgcccwb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaspgiyvhx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaspowfrfa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasprtyroh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaspudvqih.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasqbgdmrf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasqgcpaot.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasqiomwhi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasqlumhrr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasqqfqake.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasqrixxdq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasqrujcxf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasqswvqvo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasqtxurgb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasraqeslo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasrdjpblt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasrfjrtwb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasrjmvptg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasrkqgetg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasrooxfeh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasrqrmaqf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasrtaodcw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasrtrdwrc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasrtxfcoh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasruvcffq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasrvyyocl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasrxpkrcj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekassdnrpxe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekassftrtfq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasskgtoyn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasspdoqkj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasspgaevv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekassqdxftu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekassqgphoa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekastecdong.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekastgremqi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekastgxpmlj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasthkpdrp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekastlrkkew.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekastmxsuhm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekastowtgko.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekastqjlanx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekastsdmejc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekastugvikn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekastulhgyl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekastxgkkhe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasunvqosh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasupsqfpy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasuwdefja.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasvbegfnm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasvfgohaj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasvgyuvoe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasvixkjya.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasvpjevfv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasvqorhnr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasvwkbhhi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaswckmjsx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaswhuknua.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaswihdujt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaswlkjhta.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaswpxgxys.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaswyxuiys.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasxadxyyo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasxbhecog.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasxfmaefj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasxggkxmo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasxibnejj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasxsdcwgp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasxvpxwlr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasycxojkj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasyfkrtmm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasyhmwhom.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasymetalw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasypkugbi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasyrjnrth.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekasyxjcywt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatafgsuqi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekataflakin.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekataflxycb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatasbmrdw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekataskrspj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatassqfqp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatavmksvw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekataytqoya.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatbahwiqi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatbbmiupw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatbeqgnwf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatbgrgyhb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatbivttpu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatbjoiblp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatbkvptrd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatbnpwuvq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatbtjjvku.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatbvtudpi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatbxfcgqb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatcdpqfvq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatclfgfcn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatcmpuwby.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatcnktnfm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatctkcydj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatcujxsye.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatdaumpdg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatddxxlkq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatdgfqbuk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatdgivtnf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatdldgmhn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatdrdouri.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatdsuoxwg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatdtqguns.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekateaiebod.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatecuduts.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekateeevvod.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekategnavsr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatehoamfg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatejvqesn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatemxiwlo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaterljjwd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatexqhdhn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatfemwbnv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatfeyvuou.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatffgitqc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatfipucgv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatfktckri.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatfpdvdil.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatfpklrag.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatfqgueqp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatfyewkdb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatgadnnun.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatgiscwll.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatgnrefie.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatgprxvfm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatgrybtvb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatgubtlyv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatgugivek.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatgxdtian.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatgyouare.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekathaxcooq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekathgkgkym.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekathlhrfsp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekathlmvylo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekathnjqasg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekathwaqcqv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatibugutk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatibxcfln.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatiesanly.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatifdtljl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatiiifjhr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatjcefqkk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatjloxenj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatjmcqkvx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatjmnamma.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatjoboqsf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatjxfputt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatjyihdxs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatkeyltoo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatkhkgipa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatklfotqr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatkxhtcik.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatkxuospc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatlhdncsj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatlptskcv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatlvpudtl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatmahpmee.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatmbmwufy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatmbofdiq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatmdndmdn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatmjeuycr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatmjyvvab.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatmkstuof.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatmmfpoqe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatmnmjksk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatmqwwisa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatncdkjkd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatndbsmif.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatndhiytb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatnnlipqs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatnoaedtd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatnphqbqd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatodakcql.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatogvcaot.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatomacoje.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatondaxss.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatoorifyo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatosathwm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatowpkuun.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatoypfxuk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatpcjmgap.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatpcxuumn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatpfmmjbc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatpfrfmiy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatpjwoorw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatpobsibg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatqaqwvwg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatqjggiqy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatqjtafnv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatqogkdsp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatqulrvtu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatqxsgces.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatroqkppf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatrsbkdwi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatrsesiqh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatrtxtdjh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatsdeowbl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatsdnoxde.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatsffugjr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatsmgebmu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatsmndgin.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatsqosevk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatsrmcegv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatsxhjxnd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekattjfcxek.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekattjjlgee.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekattjrcfbe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekattjtausx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekattqsuudm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatttkoybk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekattuehmbf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekattwwlhxe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekattyxtgch.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatuhkofod.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatunlhwfw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatuoffniw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatusadvhb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatusoolhf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatvhqttvn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatvlgfyjb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatvpkoeap.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatvstwnyv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatvxxcvgf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatwaubhou.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatwcblosa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatwfpqodw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatxftackr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatxgamkxo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatxiglgdc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatxjlknrm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatxjlqjgq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatxnithgl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatxpqpanh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatxwaevpg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatycumvjv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatyeclblu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatyhxmdxo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatynahwdu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatyptsopl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatyyoxmmw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekatyyvxucx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauaewobqo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauaktnkhm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauamhntlj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauaowapbd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauapfcvkd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauapgxtpm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauapykkgq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauattsvkw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauavdnpac.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauavsvsws.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaubehxstx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaubhrihjp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaubjhuhtt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaubouufec.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaubqietrg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaubrmposc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaubrtfibf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaubuomrje.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaubxrwprq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaucbsjvmo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaucdpqkps.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaucfdsnlu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaucorptsq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaucpxglhl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaucqdqfmr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaucqrxkqj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaucvgqlsh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaucvqxpgg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaucyhtyhh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaudbtaoip.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaudpfxhhi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaudpjynve.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaudxpnvak.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaueauussc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaueclhgdn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauehvxrmc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauerplwfb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaufclxtvc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaufdmrxlc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaufdusiah.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaufevckgk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauffoaube.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaufgffokb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaufmpunua.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaufndlqqa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaufqdwrfx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaufqkoabm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaufqthnad.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaufrmkrme.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaufywjhoq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaugaxrndy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaugedyofx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaugftccpy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauggaphrd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaugjtvnim.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaugqrganx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaugsffrlg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaugwgioow.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaugyjefjy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauhcjidmr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauhcltuiv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauhddglls.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauhnttaen.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauhppcsrv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauhruilas.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauhwrqfgg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauicsmoci.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauiidkppa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauiikvdlq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauinwlgxv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauiqjqbxs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauiuqmcad.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauixryeby.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaujbdmdrp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaujbusbfv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaujhsedxb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaujmyestd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaujorwexb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaujwddkyj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaujwmxvqx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaujyalxsr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaukfistdn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaukifniyh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaukojhgqk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaukrormun.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauksoprdf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauksxcsao.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauktdkojm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaulaxrilg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaulexmdgo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaulkffbko.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaulkjydpf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaulmcmtdc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaulplnamm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaulsnjdkx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaulvhxxyc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaulvsdjnk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaulwwchco.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaumbgldhh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaumoggvgt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaumrydgjh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaunavprcp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaundyoaar.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaunfsjkcb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaunjiiieo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaunojuilv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaunwjcetw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaunydoenv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauoakrclv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauoatgqga.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauocccykc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauoewcydx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauoicixwu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauojsxofe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauokvalec.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauospsdry.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauowroxkt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaupdbnlbn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaupegpmau.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauppinikg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaupsjxjsh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaupvjgxpr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauqcwnytq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauqjvsfiq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauqqqyjen.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauqwriqtp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauqxwndte.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauqylxhsq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaurathgkd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaurdjbyjg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaurfiafal.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaurgbdena.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaurkkykee.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaurljyywf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaurtdjwbl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaurupumrn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauscnwcnd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekausgthbna.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekausmhrwrs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekausnxcdjw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekausrjiypa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaustcvjbp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekausvexdtn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauswnnsce.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekausymprik.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekautkgwjmt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekautxxcihx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauuamqwkj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauukcdhwa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauukcrxvq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauuoayjls.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauuohcnjq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauuojubjd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauursuwjk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauurxtdmk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauutjckrf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauutsbvyh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauuvsjwjt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauuxkelmw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauvbxpewn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauvcjjcvc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauvedmsyl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauvfocsys.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauvhjnspu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauvhndnxp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauviggtah.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauvjbnqak.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauvlcampe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauvqqqjnb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauvrojbow.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauvujkvtq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauvysktfb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauwaukxqf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauweanyii.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauweplkgp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauwkdbqfi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauwkhokmb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauwmfrjep.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauwonreex.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauwpsnkol.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauwtrtexs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauxlguoxy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauxoeruxy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauxrsyyfd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauxswvehs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauxyvjnnm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauycyoods.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauydywpgr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauyeoydqe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauyeyxanl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauyloknfb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauynvunng.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekauyvksmqe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavaaakmfj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavacudjgl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavacywhmi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavadeoddl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavafxhjws.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavammmxhs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavanhvyfe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavanrarlt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavaolymwi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavaordmfd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavarbleuv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavatbxiyd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavatfyudu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavavmxhdk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavawkxexm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavbkubewe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavbkyhhht.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavbnpvgeo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavbpwkpyr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavbqavnak.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavbwcodmk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavbwfasge.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavbwxravs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavcfxhriu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavcoobaqt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavcriwhcm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavcsfrmte.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavcvrgrxc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavcwbsosq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavcxtcpmg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavdaybodi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavdfxasai.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavdjjurlo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavdjnswak.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavdpaytqx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavdqnqjqs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavdtvolyt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavdxgadoi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaveeqfnpb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavegrpaix.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavejxfghf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavelxibsi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavenmqiyx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaveoejqki.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaverxwvgi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavesctauh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaveuicmnj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavewyffla.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavfcriijo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavflnbgtm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavfoauygv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavfpcqfjh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavfrioigb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavfthhoni.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavftiwepl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavfwagpgv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavgbkvwaw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavgdetscr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavgfvlsfi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavggyphrg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavgmrstgq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavgoubjoi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavgsqvbot.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavgsxjoxk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavgudpvxs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavgxoaspt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavhamxtlf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavhfkacgm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavhgggtqt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavhnuecat.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavhplbkcc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavhqgpupc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavhtjtegg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavhxsgtmd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavicbnmmm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavieuqbbv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavikpalks.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaviluuedy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavipjoujr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaviufrocu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavjalqrfv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavjetvmab.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavjexiktc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavjeyhtem.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavjfleqon.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavjgwrftc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavjpfvypg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavjpgntaf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavjvhjfba.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavjvkntjg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavjwgawab.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavjyvxbdb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavkbuudrj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavkcxyfkd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavkdeajrv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavklnrpcc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavkrbkxeb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavkrcgutw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavkrftuwp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavksafqub.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavkvbioyd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavkvhlhgo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavkwdpnou.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavkybwxrp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavldjviya.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavlfncsng.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavlhhpxlw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavlhynimv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavljbcbkj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavlofxent.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavlthfqdt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavlvlgqha.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavlvyqgmj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavmatdcsx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavmfxpktp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavmnqcfmq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavmpxgsip.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavmsgbuom.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavmvvyqif.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavmwnrudk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavmxacunr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavnbdokky.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavneujvfq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavnevfclm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavnjnatfe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavnkejiij.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavnkhhogv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavnklocoa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavnliyjpi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavnlrcwmp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavnmajqdn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavnvsekqk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavockrpub.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavoebkqnh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavoerripu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavojlecwy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavorjsdeh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavosputgn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavosqhbnw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavouhydtt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavovaoopr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavowspwlq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavoxxumhu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavoyiipyr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavpdypqlp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavpehhlrr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavpgmnqlm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavpojotbs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavpyuonsv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavqbfwamw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavqbgviln.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavqbhaexo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavqcovobi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavqdahlej.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavqjurojo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavqmnpcfc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavqqnbcno.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavqrjsshw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavquapvsq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavrecnlpw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavreuvyot.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavrfjkcpp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavriasmih.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavrirdheb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavrncppgr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavrocnnbj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavrpxspdi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavrqrbbdo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavrricutt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavrrmdcjb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavrshvffn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavrtwpixo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavrulxkes.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavruuiqhq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavrwequpv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavshnwora.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavsjymteb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavskynswg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavslyeryw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavspptvsl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavsprkwao.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavswbreqi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavtagvdgu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavtaqlflm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavtdmutqo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavtekducr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavteteetp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavtkviacy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavtorivnl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavtpkvbab.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavttxxuyu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavtwjhsfr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavtxvtjff.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavucuulrs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavujacopc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavuqodtas.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavurmbmyb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavuvelorp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavuwkpbiu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavvedpinq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavvilfhrt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavvjoqtmx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavwdojkdw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavwfceprl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavwlhuhcu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavwoembqu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavwqsrkix.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavwxbibfc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavwxgtiej.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavxbfaigu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavxgxburh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavxhjshqs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavximgpur.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavxkkoukg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavxlnuggy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavxsjpaxd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavxtjudew.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavxycsiqo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavyahyvso.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavyaippxx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavyaojbrq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavyemofgh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavyhylxwe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavyixysbi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavysbmlpg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavytntbbb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavyvxurkv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekavyxorufx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawadbccnn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawadgxffg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawadidkma.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawaeykeoh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawafpfvlh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawaichsdp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawaituirf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawakwqiyu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawavtixyr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawavumxsf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawaxgtajm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawbaoeudx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawbjmnjrj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawbjwqgtv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawbnhjqhq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawbnmdcmk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawbpasgbw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawbpmjepv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawcehymyi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawcjhbvig.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawcleqbms.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawcmvmwsw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawcpiuklg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawcrmfnww.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawcscpdat.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawdctqgbu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawdecsiam.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawdoppowe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawdpoxnic.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawdtsmogd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaweaicvmq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaweapkltu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawebkxemk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawegqhrud.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawehyqile.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaweiosnce.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaweleynxb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawenxdywv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawenyqhof.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaweombmyn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawepvugwa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawesnrouc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawetfodrt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawetuexvv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawetxqypl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawevbjdkw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaweyxxhyi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawfahydep.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawfhgdrui.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawfkidyqy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawfphfbym.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawgdljjcs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawgengqic.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawghejxqc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawgisoqpl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawgjaqmry.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawgjucgel.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawgolljyp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawgtbbpun.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawgudauox.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawhcvgksl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawhcxnsbw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawhdrecdg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawhgqtpcs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawhipqune.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawhtevtqm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawhurewld.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawiatvnwa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawimmmwjx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawitoyfgk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawixmlark.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawjabhlcv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawjdaxjmr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawjevblnk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawjguaeln.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawjgxjvay.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawjpwaqqn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawjsvuvca.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawkhfnuyh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawkkebiqj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawkqcnyax.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawksnbjkj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawksytvpy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawktnolug.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawlcqkyos.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawlglnvov.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawljaqani.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawlpebxod.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawlwuknim.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawlxwkoyy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawmfmfjic.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawmmthxeq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawmudtjrh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawmurarvd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawmusrwby.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawnbjglpu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawnbksxcb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawncdniou.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawnhoauee.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawniftfvy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawniwnlgr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawnnhhegd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawnofafnd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawnsljuoh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawnssikbg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawnuelrxq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawodbkbng.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawofrrrpp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawoqlrenr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawovjxful.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawpasvogc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawpiwdunx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawpjafvvv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawpngwxjx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawpokmwrc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawppsgtvn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawpptjecw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawpqjnmyf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawpqjqrqw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawpvyyfdp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawpxbdwsx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawpxtsiwc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawqaxgwwq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawqrcplhd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawqtbphje.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawqvkhrgb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawqvuxwvv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawrkuhleu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawrpmoavo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawrqutdek.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawrwcwpka.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawrxridww.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawsfdfkns.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawshjmipk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawskklfnu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawsosekme.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawspwctun.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawsqunuiw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawsvgkihx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawswtkdsi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawswvdnuf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawtfebnxu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawthntjed.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawtjakocx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawtmwtwfe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawtnuqekj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawtodxrml.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawtquvgkk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawtribdjg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawtuakvfs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawtwiygbv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawuaajxhe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawuglbnrk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawukjdvxs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawullovko.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawumgkvyc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawurmgcly.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawuupahwr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawuweprtd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawvbvgxxm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawvdyjfjk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawvjnwgnu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawvksnkye.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawvpthmcp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawvrhitfv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawvttwgrb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawvuoucgq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawvwpstcy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawwabnwrx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawwbgdyrv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawwblxllx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawwdeuddy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawwgclupb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawwhsrvqh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawwjlhkap.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawwnccrhd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawwoswawe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawwutppbs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawwyvqdmv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawxdbppyy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawxejgwnf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawxgesgrn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawxhahysb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawxjyrpwk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawxpyiwhx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawxvutwjl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawxxhicbu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawxxynsvh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawxydosue.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawxytjpec.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawybkewpm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawycxjloh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawyfcrrxc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawygaoqgo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawymyddvd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawypvubrs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawyriqrdr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawyrriqty.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawyueeecp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawyuriujd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawyvafaui.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawywlnbsq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekawywwrakg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxacxcjgq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxamvkrpf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxaqqbbok.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxasmsmxs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxaycrtjm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxayybweh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxbdtqnlp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxbdudqld.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxbfvpvak.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxbhhgxow.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxbnmttkk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxbqpshxr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxbueuyfe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxbwneswu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxbyapeay.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxcesjddj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxckkgosl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxclowlgy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxctfhjln.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxdcfauhp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxddlbrka.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxdevutdb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxdgpboce.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxdgytmwx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxdqcrlls.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxdwpqhbk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxdxmsfgr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxecuygpk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxehjkcml.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxeifvxwr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxemnnufd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxentdrcd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxewevxvq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxewurfit.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxfdosmii.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxfgexbkl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxfihfudw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxflcphrl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxfldrocn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxfmjlgms.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxfpxcnow.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxfrewmjb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxfruthuu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxftfkdjx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxglaikxl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxgnijwhm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxgsnovnx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxhcdtsvk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxheymvxq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxhjavvhj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxhmhjqfm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxhubriqh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxidbnrka.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxidodklw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxidvigrt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxidwagpy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxietfcyd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxikthret.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxistrntn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxjckjxuu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxjomqppd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxjqbxjwd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxjquntoy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxjrrtbgq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxjsreohe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxjtogisx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxjxmygpi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxkffgsio.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxkwrtfit.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxkyebphf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxlbnjtgy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxlegdmdc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxlimewti.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxlltyvhg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxlnqulbs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxlrlmfal.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxlsgkpks.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxltbvtmi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxlugtjmx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxlustgsp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxlviwsns.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxlwawqua.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxlwxdtwq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxlyxcufd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxmfaebxt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxmgyypes.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxmlcdkml.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxmlicbvq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxmmqiuha.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxmskwnko.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxmukctdf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxmvrcuag.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxmywmgqo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxnaravgl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxnkouoak.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxnpnvwfu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxnvgmqdu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxnvikopr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxnykbxrw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxobkhmho.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxodgqnwy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxoeexoir.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxogygwqu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxojtobuv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxomwhlsx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxooloemx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxopxuwsi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxotplbbc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxpaggxip.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxpcvljde.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxpfhxuti.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxpmephgw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxppcpowm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxpsiypid.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxpubskml.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxpxaluob.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxqbyecmb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxqcysvgd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxqdoopaw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxqkqaxkp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxqqorfyl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxqwriewy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxrakohnr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxrlhyehp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxrpkepww.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxsaekjle.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxsbmrege.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxskydfqs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxsmfmssr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxspduncr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxsrgulnt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxsvvdwnj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxswvnmsp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxtdjkxyd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxteqmjvk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxtfdmelm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxtgrbtfr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxtiilcgj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxtixvkru.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxtjsbggc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxtljsals.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxtlxcjpn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxtptreyu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxtryqdsx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxtvaeayf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxuductna.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxulrarna.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxunjxykt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxupqlmrv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxuqrfwum.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxutwelll.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxuytlgao.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxvdwxpft.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxvfourlw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxvmuqaiy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxvogobck.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxvppmlpf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxvvacwgj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxvvdtubg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxwcmltgk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxwdwjttj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxweslsyy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxwfmdpkx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxwfxjged.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxwigakwi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxwimqbyj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxwobmhed.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxwpvyiul.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxwudmumr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxwvrdatv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxxapsuuy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxxhkujvx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxxidkpcs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxxlhtiyp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxxosiapk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxxrqxgds.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxxsjfnrl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxxwwufhi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxygcpgkv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxygltkum.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxyhddbxx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxymxukqn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaxyvvoadk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayaapeglp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayaflcycl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayajcoeys.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayakfldpe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayaltxtxg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayanlefsk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayaswnwoh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayatkpegh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayayrvefp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaybbefoam.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaybcmyawg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaybjebhqo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaybjsjnja.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaybkmxjdx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaybltghkx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaybnqcjyg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaybthwmwn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaybtuersw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaycfoonyw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaycgxhqva.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaychhuekl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaycpdfpho.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaycqcjldm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaycrugfmw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaycshjjxw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaydlqaswd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaydobwqjq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaydwsrepy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaydxluwck.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayebgutht.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayeggyqua.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayehdlxex.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayeldfdej.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayepiacte.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayeykelha.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayeywmyme.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayfasyvgd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayfbldfit.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayfelkemq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayfjibnls.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayforheuj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayfqsbodl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayfrubcbb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayfwehiel.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayfyijssv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaygjdqyho.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaygoffdld.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaygpbjckt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayguoyrmh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaygwfgacc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayhavbiym.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayhervehh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayhkpfgkc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayhtwuxln.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayibjxknc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayikpkebe.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayiljhbwt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayipcyget.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayiqstafa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayjcocafp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayjgvkvhf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayjjirfox.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayjwdogau.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaykffwbyj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaykkmppak.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaykoyfrby.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaylavpnyq.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaylbuibvk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaylfsdipc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaylguvokr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaylkbglba.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaylkbwild.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayllqenht.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaylmwyhwk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayloachix.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaylppnici.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayltnghtb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayltxpwua.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaylvyufwh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaylwfsxrg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaymacaaij.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaymblxmti.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaymcmqukm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaymkdlemh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaymoaeuhb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaympbgvba.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaymskwalj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaymunpxmt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaymxhbhyj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaynelgexh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaynkrpsvv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaynoejdpa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaynoneqnt.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaynuajvol.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaynxcijql.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaynxjgcon.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayocgxvqn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayojrckjb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayokdutvb.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayonnvtau.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayoqfevtd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaypcrdlxs.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaypespdya.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaypfsduum.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaypgdkouy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaypmxaaic.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayptakjby.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaypuyhnee.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaypvhmuvh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaypvwpqch.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaypwgdoqr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayqcpsojj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayqkcnwbh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayqnpagke.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayqqciosx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayqrsvvxy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayqsvxksp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayqtfgxid.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayquaydcg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayqxiyaah.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayrbvnhpn.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayrcrmwxu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayreiyhfi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayrhbissa.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayrjmtsqo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayrlfpxia.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayrntfhrx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayshrowgx.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaysimyqqo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayskjdidl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaysldivwy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaystngdrh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaysvxgmig.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaytdiuuml.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaythwcfid.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaytqnsvjp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaytthnlaj.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaytvybeex.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaytyjbfhr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayuaushjg.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayubdhlnh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayubdxaie.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayubgxarm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayubufwhc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayuirpvcu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayujkkwdu.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayuknbebp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayupdbnxm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayuuooixc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayuwlomid.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayvccplpl.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayvcvxbuc.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayvewyaea.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayvgefmjp.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayvokybss.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayvrrvpbf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayvsjjnvr.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayvwafioh.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayvxbsvww.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaywdiijmf.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaywdmtkye.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaywfgpceo.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaywjlfluk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaywmmyhdy.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekaywsnycpw.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayxaehnkv.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayxfagqbi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayxncqxvi.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayxyiftfk.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayyhmxxau.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayystbglm.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayyyeickd.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayyyeryce.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\senekayyyflnut.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Saul.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Desktop\AntivirusPro_2010.lnk (Rogue.AntiVirusPro2010) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Saul.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\AntivirusPro_2010.lnk (Rogue.AntiVirusPro2010) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

dont konw if i was suppose to post that very long list but im just obeying your orders LOL


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

ok finally the registry errors have ended after the restart but, my login screen is still stuck on the old classic windows login screen, instead of the new windows xp welcome sign in screen why is this?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for installing the recovery console and downloading and running ComboFix.

The only thing different from the instructions there is that when downloading and saving the ComboFix.exe I would like you to rename it to puppy.exe please.

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that along with a new HijackThis log.

Important notes regarding ComboFix:

ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser. This can easily be changed once we're finished.

ComboFix also prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you, please let me know. This can be undone manually when we're finished. Read  *HERE * for an article written by dvk01 on why we disable autoruns.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

okay here is the Combofix Log:

ComboFix 10-01-14.02 - Compaq_Administrator 01/14/2010 16:26:11.1.1 - x86
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Desktop\puppy.exe
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
c:\$recycle.bin\S-1-5-21-39724660-4293661610-164559598-1000
C:\BIT5695.tmp
c:\docume~1\COMPAQ~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\IadHide5.dll
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\{2B2DDD5A-0371-4ECD-8784-EC0E662F9EB0}
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\{2B2DDD5A-0371-4ECD-8784-EC0E662F9EB0}\chrome.manifest
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\{2B2DDD5A-0371-4ECD-8784-EC0E662F9EB0}\chrome\content\_cfg.js
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\{2B2DDD5A-0371-4ECD-8784-EC0E662F9EB0}\chrome\content\c.js
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\{2B2DDD5A-0371-4ECD-8784-EC0E662F9EB0}\chrome\content\overlay.xul
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\{2B2DDD5A-0371-4ECD-8784-EC0E662F9EB0}\install.rdf
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Documents\opovu.bat
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\Temp\IadHide5.dll
c:\documents and settings\DaDiamondPrincess\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\lgocsbuqo.lnk
c:\documents and settings\Saul.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Application Data\rahowi.bat
c:\documents and settings\Saul.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\zynyhuhex.lib
c:\program files\Common Files\kihaku.vbs
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{01FF4B9F-EC2C-49BA-834A-6811BDF7A0E6}
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{01FF4B9F-EC2C-49BA-834A-6811BDF7A0E6}\chrome.manifest
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{01FF4B9F-EC2C-49BA-834A-6811BDF7A0E6}\chrome\content\overlay.xul
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{01FF4B9F-EC2C-49BA-834A-6811BDF7A0E6}\install.rdf
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{D0D593D9-EABA-4120-BDB7-81EF25550647}
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{D0D593D9-EABA-4120-BDB7-81EF25550647}\chrome.manifest
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{D0D593D9-EABA-4120-BDB7-81EF25550647}\chrome\content\overlay.xul
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{D0D593D9-EABA-4120-BDB7-81EF25550647}\install.rdf
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-288297659-862473065-2346193637-1007
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-3627561352-1041293163-656081508-1007
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-3627561352-1041293163-656081508-1008
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-3627561352-1041293163-656081508-500
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-411931949-1289325133-3854432353-1007
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-411931949-1289325133-3854432353-1016
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-411931949-1289325133-3854432353-1017
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-411931949-1289325133-3854432353-1018
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-8749679017-0950430147-468708784-3200
c:\temp\1cb
c:\temp\1cb\syscheck.log
c:\temp\tn3
c:\windows\a3kebook.ini
c:\windows\akebook.ini
c:\windows\ANS2000.INI
c:\windows\kb913800.exe
c:\windows\lyva.vbs
c:\windows\system32\AutoRun.inf
c:\windows\system32\launch.bat
c:\windows\system32\launch.vbs
c:\windows\system32\logg.txt
c:\windows\system32\musef.vbs
c:\windows\system32\net.vbs
c:\windows\system32\pbrl.vbs
c:\windows\system32\s4c.vbs
c:\windows\system32\senekaaaaievrb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaabhdhfd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaadtwpdn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaadxpxog.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaaetharl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaafqugug.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaafxnkgk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaaiuqyum.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaaiyhker.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaalqxdsd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaamariix.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaamtlohm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaawxlmct.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaaxicevd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaabaaxice.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaabdgbefd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaabdlxyrm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaabdrfjvp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaabfmwgxu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaabodqqfo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaabqkffam.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaabvfkwle.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaabwofdno.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaabxbhhkm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaabxehpkd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaabxmsoab.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaacfamuae.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaachawufi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaachecmwk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaacitrqxa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaacjhwufm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaacntbnjp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaacrrsvjb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaacsoasfe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaacsschum.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaactkmsvr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaacvsssub.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaacvymtok.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaacxjtqms.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaacybfuhm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaadcncvwd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaddmmlsa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaadebxeec.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaadenvplt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaadhmuono.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaadintrjv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaadisnfdg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaadlmsecp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaadrbnbrl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaadrevyti.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaadttglre.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaadvtkhev.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaadwkrtpu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaadxthpjq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaadxtmedv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaadyeftnj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaadyfrqci.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaadyxmoot.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaadyyeacl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaedqmcbs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaedvtfqe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaefsmnin.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaefyifgm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaegjjicp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaemovmxq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaepagpdc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaeqboaeh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaereflpp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaerwskxj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaewqmhvf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaafahuvgk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaafapygms.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaafbnbyur.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaafdxbbmu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaafgahusb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaafgfuqcj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaafkrqyww.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaafmgrkvx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaafmwaejp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaafnvfwot.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaafoojmha.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaafrhceyw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaafrjearl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaafswowaa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaafuaouba.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaafvttemy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaagdqpjfp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaagjnmvom.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaagjpjepe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaagkairrw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaagnwyqgd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaagocakgo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaagogsjne.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaagsmopox.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaagsrggon.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaagwsdrjh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaagxsxeje.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaahbefkoe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaahcyychb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaahehwyoe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaahfdvwxe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaahifxyjp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaahklbkfg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaahopfchd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaahpiyuho.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaahqxeyca.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaahtuqmqb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaahvtecku.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaahwrtlaw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaahyhfulj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaiaskfyr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaiayucub.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaiddvyhj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaiffjwri.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaifqemlu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaigplwnm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaiirjtvc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaiolyebs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaiovmoed.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaairtvwuq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaitrqoak.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaitwsdjj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaixkobjx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaixncqtq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaajaefhri.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaajcxcrpc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaajdbqrmw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaajdotxma.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaajegaxac.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaajfutbck.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaajgrjpdy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaajhlhyjf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaajippuen.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaajiqbhei.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaajiushfh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaajmhhame.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaajpfvmmi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaajrfqfkm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaajrjwdbf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaajrvetjh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaajtgwxpg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaajurlfyl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaajwajfxu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaajwcnjvm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaajwvxquf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaajxfvyxo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaajycpqin.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaajynxeab.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaajywecgk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaakceqxhv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaakfketru.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaakfrmfwf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaakgkaumj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaakifxxkk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaakkogpsw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaakoajukk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaakodgmgr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaakraiois.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaakstckqc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaakxiiaoj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaakxtsoyd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaakynqqiv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaalblsfku.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaalbppmoh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaleqalev.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaalfjfcfu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaalhnqvpt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaallgujik.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaalmfcgmq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaalnqvnsc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaalnutwhd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaalpgmyif.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaalqgbukg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaalqsuonv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaalryxtkw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaalsxoemm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaalxifbbl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaalylnedh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaamacvrrb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaambqggsp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaamcvvdgh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaametcbek.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaamhgedne.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaamldvkjc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaamnyewqs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaampkkiub.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaampoviss.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaamqholsc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaamsqnfej.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaamsxblwu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaamuoqnyt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaamvmdhix.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaamwyjfry.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaanaismkn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaandfxuog.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaandnrkme.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaanebqtfb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaanejnsrq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaankhdnjo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaanonjjyr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaanonouuv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaanrrwhmg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaansqpgak.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaanvfescf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaanwhgykk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaanxmdmow.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaanyydvwh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaoarbujl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaoccdrxy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaocxsqgq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaogcfnuc.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekaaohirwyx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaojmtvas.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaokpbpfm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaokqmwol.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaomouejt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaomwrkdf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaonojirf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaonqhqex.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaopqgphh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaorofylq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaorwbiuj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaowiteyr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaoymshgy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaapcdxter.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaapdhvgxf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaapdufmbt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaapfkauap.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaphgyena.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaapikvrpa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaapjdabxt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaapjyxnbk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaapksxsqu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaapnfkult.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaappcvjnq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaappgrebj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaappkdldo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaapsuuyrr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaqafowrc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaqaomtmv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaqbeoccn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaqcyhbax.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaqfitbwo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaqhftsep.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaqicxbek.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaqiquppi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaqkhftyp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaqmitlqf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaqmsbfxu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaqsckpqb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaqsiykee.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaqwkfslx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaqxvkbsa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaraflecg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaarbacoym.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaarbmcayb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaardtskbt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaarictwmo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaarmhpxog.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaarmrbssl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaarmttypi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaarpglakk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaarphcrbe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaarptydos.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaarpukiuu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaarqldlbx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaarqwjlow.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaarsmutma.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaarsrbnmy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaruffwcs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaarvtqxjo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaarwrfydl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaarxevawd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaarxpakub.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaryicddi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaryxdomg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaasfuihxx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaasfvngvc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaasgfplov.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaashrlbov.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaslxsvkg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaasmrkxyu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaasordjah.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaasoyvweg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaspphtoe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaassifhcr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaastdmkxx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaswuyaxj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaatctplty.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaatdnonid.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaateqydxc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaatgcocpj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaatlilmob.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaatmkdbsj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaatmlgbab.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaatqgbqxh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaatqljqci.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaatrerglc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaatrurcey.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaatvxhicy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaatwmmctf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaatyfjibn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaatyrsgpe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaubrjlhp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaugrhtvc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaauhlnycr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaauicwnqv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaukylslx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaurdndaw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaausjdurf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaausvhvwd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaauwsfsnj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaauylqkdw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaavbahmni.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaavbcttys.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaavdksokn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaveiiuvv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaavfywjux.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaavjhjdon.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaavktgxql.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaavktjaps.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaavllmprr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaavpadral.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaavqdsmfx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaavrgnnhe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaavsectjf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaavuksqps.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaavurpqlx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaavwcbbii.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaavxhdxyo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaavxtenwh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaavxvfour.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaawbmcsiv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaawdahkgs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaawdnwcfe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaawefenfo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaweqvqhc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaawgblfgo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaawhtubjx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaawjyybhg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaawkvkkdp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaawoctwkh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaawokvbqs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaawpjnlss.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaawycpdfp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaawywmfoe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaxakjmup.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaxcsvaij.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaxdchori.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaxehbhpd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaxflfgfd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaxkvyyhn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaxmxxurs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaxnfyvnx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaxoierdk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaxpkikca.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaxrsuopo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaxwsyfll.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaxyimdpj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaxyuaqyb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaayassmxk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaayawimxw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaayaxahxp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaybgqycg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaychftuc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaycpybeb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaycucdir.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaayfriayv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaayfswiqt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaygsxfmq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaayhgvrqb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaayjtrkhs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaayojhmvo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaayokywai.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaayopjiar.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaayqfuwax.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaayqgswot.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaysldaxc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaaysnpkcs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaayubixye.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaayucubrp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaayvthxdj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekababruumh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabafasast.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabafoidbf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabahsppfg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabaijenbg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabailimic.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabairrskw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabajieydn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabajnhmhu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabankbntr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabanvdtmg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabaoetrwj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabaomammn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabaoqxjcx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabapoaxul.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabaunvsaa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabbcqvpxd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabbdxvagd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabbexqopc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabbfkouft.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabbforkdj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabbfrapbj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabbhxofdy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabbiiskrf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabbitjchw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabbmacsmb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabbmbmiur.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabbmgsprr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabbneajwx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabbqdnowp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabbrgyiuu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabbsdnxpe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabbtbphje.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabbupltcv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabcarbosk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabcavlnmn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabcbtdmrk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabccwcwun.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabcdtgyja.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabcesnuxe.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekabcgbdeid.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabcghnhop.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabcjowrcl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabcmnlytv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabcpkwvrp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabcppgrxt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabcriybrb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabctbjwpu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabctndxvk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabcummmmx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabcxkixdg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabcxwobxt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabcyjxpkp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabdaevknq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabddexoka.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabdfrnudd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabdhkjcty.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabdjjnxir.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabdkdarqd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabdkidmcf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabdlsilvv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabdmrhmrq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabdobdrfo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabdrlumfa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabdvbafva.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabdwauewx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabdwkptgu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabdygaosb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabeaatmpb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabeapycim.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabebwgpih.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabeehsjgc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabeetubcm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabegafntj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabegpvmdn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabehdxihl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabehsjkai.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabeljgkbj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabelrcwyo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabemgjtoh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabemnhjql.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabenwboge.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabepsitbi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabepxvhos.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaberavqbg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabeuhqcxa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabeungmvg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabewdbscc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabexmufce.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabfboghvb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabfdgftyd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabfhqxofg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabfhudfxw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabfiassbw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabfkttwbg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabfmgpabe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabfosoqvj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabfqhamfo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabfrcbnxn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabfsmpbes.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabfvsnaqb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabfwdlgfa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabgbesixu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabgdcmgeq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabgdomnxv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabggtdypx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabgjlkjjx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabgjutkje.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabgkhsldq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabglaggsa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabgmbmrkb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabgnchopj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabgnwcvrg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabgpfvxqh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabgpgflnf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabgpmmbgc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabgqmuoex.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabgrwurhn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabgtkxuak.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabguitmgt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabgvlboxn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabgxyyrik.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabgyuacuo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabhbepsit.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabhdgvifb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabhdsfrtf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabhgmtvas.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabhimmvaf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabhlhgbfh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabhlihnsa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabhmkbwet.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabhoidguc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabhppetde.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabhrlycvv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabhtdkqki.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabhxiodoh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabhyflvif.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabibvirjx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabiddrbep.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabigesbks.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabiktjlcy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabimavmmg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabimofxvn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabiolshqd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabipeofgf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabircapdd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabisiwdbu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabithvslv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabiuxvqlq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabivapuar.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabiwkihpv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabjcyquqs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabjdnlyfe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabjdoyjwr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabjfccjnw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabjfqiuct.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabjfvwtcp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabjhvjfdi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabjnguhkj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabjnufehj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabjpauocd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabjqwcpad.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabjqyhisb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabjtoiuqy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabjtuxjhv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabjubsesf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabjvsfmrb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabjyswwwt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabkcjujmw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabkdfemnq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabkdthufu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabkejehbq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabkgishvw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabkjlfgfa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabkkmgulr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabkmjxnyf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabkmuftry.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabkqjudcl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabkunwqlj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabkuslyqe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabkvamkxb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabkwkgsqg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabkyeqosm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekablabbqqh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekablblhvjw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekablbwlgee.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekableujeuh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekablfibrsw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekablfujewv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabliusjbn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekablklmbxl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekablkxybqi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekablmfobdg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekablorrsnc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekablsfkujj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekablspttky.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabltahqil.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekablvlnofa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekablvspisc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekablxkubxm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabmaeblrn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabmafquiu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabmcnwxil.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabmdcjqvk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabmeajaqg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabmfslcmq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabmjaotlo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabmkajpbk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabmnexegy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabmothfpr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabmpltfgs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabmqagwky.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabmrdmxrd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabmrtbhdl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabmscdonn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabmuilsoe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabmusheja.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabmuutink.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabmvbrcrq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabndqpdpg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabnfkjtxm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabnhdddyv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabnlotuue.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabnlycrbh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabnpafjus.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabnphrwdr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabnprbwxo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabnptrwxf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabnrmvjyp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabnsjwgvj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabnvnovjm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabodgsobk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabodysakv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabokbsofi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabolrapmr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabomgdata.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaboqgbwrp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaboqqhfvg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabotdyhan.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabothxesx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaboukoets.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaboulhbod.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabouxponf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabovgongf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabowmrxcw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabowoncvg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaboyitghd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabpaeqjjl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabpardixj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabpbhrdhn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabpbotidr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabpcvvccn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabperpkmf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabpexrrds.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabpfencpj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabpieoxqi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabpnwfrpt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabpqtptwy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabptgnrlp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabpuoijgj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabpurqoky.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabpwpjnog.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabqbpfccf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabqdewsip.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabqfcfqfi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabqfigsox.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabqiskeuf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabqjllbuy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabqjvcwdu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabqkaxopd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabqkomkle.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabqmfachd.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekabqnvrbmu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabqowffaq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabqqtwedl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabqvajdad.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabqvhqvls.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabqwxxaxj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabrfdxnat.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabrgersur.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabrikxcit.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabrithhkn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabriybmax.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabrkxhnwj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabrmmemky.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabrnfgywl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabropulfn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabrppcrvx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabruypvcv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabrxmmkka.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabsbjdoyj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabsbmqxfs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabsdadmgs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabsfrabxw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabsjdydib.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabsocerjs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabstpwnor.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabsupuyfp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabsuxvknu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabsuytidw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabswddvvs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabsyhotnl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabsyyhqsf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabtaehbfe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabtajippu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabtanphou.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabtdbmnkn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabtdmrkhf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabtfvcjdi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabtgfqhox.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabthboqna.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabthsfako.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabtipopgy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabtirmnmk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabtjfksyp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabtjfwmda.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabtpevutj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabtpvbnfg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabtulwfln.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabtwohida.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabtxgfrnl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabtxyqxgx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabuaraqkm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabuceaywp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabugmiayt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabuhnnbkk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabujqrfxu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabuketsic.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabuoeimlf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabupqmruh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaburndwke.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabvadapxj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabvccexyv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabvdmidlc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabvgxxmtr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabvhclndn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabvkxyhpj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabvlvnwre.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabvmsocsc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabvnrpncy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabvqodare.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabvqskmxc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabvvnfgvo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabvwavrxy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabvyllqen.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabwclvnvk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabwfpaeuh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabwhcftqi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabwhpspfm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabwhusnoq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabwhwerww.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabwldkmgj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabwlmgrvm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabwlnbxmc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabwmyxvrd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabwnwamkb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabwpkbcaq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabwqdpdlk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabwsmydjw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabwvtdriw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabwxslgup.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabwyiinrv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabxcflnxg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabximqmwl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabxiyyjgv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabxjsuqgm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabxlcwlib.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabxqmyjog.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabxrggyyh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabxtmjrep.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabxtvrwwd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabxvijify.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabxvsinbw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabxxpjctq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabyalvidv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabycftudw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabyehbnpi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabyejiorn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabyeuslby.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabygesdpq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabyimptya.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabyinxmkg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabyjqgrfj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabylkcyxl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabymrnmvi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabynjccat.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabynwyksr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabynyicrf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabyqackgu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabyrvmsta.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabyuusypr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabyuymkkm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabywhxdvd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabywjgkru.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekabyxwobhy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacabhcrmj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacaeeskgf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacafrdpql.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacahqsmui.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacaibxjbv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacakcphye.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacakvfyst.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacamlxgqd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacaobfawh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacaoyvdqq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacarpheak.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacausitce.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacavvqofp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacaywhwia.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacbaoaodu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacbcltpac.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacbfrqtgx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacbftuapw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacbienesp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacbmsbinf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacbmyoata.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacbnvjlww.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacbqgctff.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacbrrahff.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacbsnokdd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacbufrufe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacbulhnav.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacbuqjmtv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacbwuejtg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaccadctjo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacccnuwkp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaccdedpmr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaccdvpdfl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaccgdugbs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaccgjitip.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacchbtnmq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacckvioux.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaccllbeay.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaccltwdwh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaccqggqqc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaccucwmse.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaccutxclt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaccxogygw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaccynamqu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacdcjcrji.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacddldcai.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacdfgcvse.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacdgfbygw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacdgytveb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacdhsvxxs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacdipxumd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacdjfmxbf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacdktiunu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacdlwlspv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacdniouql.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacdqhfwtd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacdqhqgir.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacdqrross.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacdqsyhtq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacdwepvug.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaceabepkk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaceajyyoj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaceekdtjp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaceeudsgw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacefggwfi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaceiuxnps.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacemcravj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacengitub.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacepajouy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaceqxhvqo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacerfepta.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacesdtrbx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacetamghu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaceuixjmf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacewfcmyf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacewsbroh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaceyoiutu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacffdpofb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacfighlwq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacflhwhla.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacflkijdd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacfmgnnnm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacfmivtrg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacfmkutcs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacfnyvous.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacfobjnyw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacfodjrtp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacfpixhxu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacfruacnu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacfskkvos.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacftslvoe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacfugfhkr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacfupesiu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacfyklmlw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacfyvldif.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacgdvmpqd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacgetnxud.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacghagkxu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacghbboli.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacgiivcvq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacgjpyppe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacgkqbysw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacglkkdsd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacgmwdptc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacgrslsbk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacgsbllck.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacgvcirol.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacgvmwtuo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacgwbqwfb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacgwuabqm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekachaksbmk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekachhddudn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekachifstjd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekachinptkb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekachkheqtc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekachncjwqj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekachngxaoy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekachofqoqr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekachrswajf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekachskqrwa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekachxbxyjq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekachxgdpcw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekachxmmexc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaciaseoen.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacicqowkn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaciddfayg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacihomuuh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacijetnac.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacirivnms.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacirrxahx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaciuyraon.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaciwesdxk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaciyvpltn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacjaemovm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacjathsrs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacjewnjic.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacjiycsyx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacjkbmjie.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacjnjfbfh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacjocyqgr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacjplyiya.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacjqqfuxi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacjrrplcp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacjsgoyup.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacjsyfpvo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacjujdrgq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacjupkdww.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacjwokmmo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacjybctcs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacjysqroj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacjyuqgnn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekackamcjhf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekackcbotjr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekackfchngt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekackgsrmio.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekackiwcwqd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekackiwoiue.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekackjoucjl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekackkhcufw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekackmkmkyq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekackndvmuj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacknogjug.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekackpiggqt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacksxoudt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacktqqfyi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekackxhvjgh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaclathuaq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaclcsckeg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaclgluskc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaclgwqofx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaclltdxes.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaclmumofv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaclmxnrvt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaclnmcxlr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacltesttp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaclvahkmw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaclxjlopp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacmcbbgap.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacmccwvuw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacmdtlemw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacmewktiy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacmhxrimk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacmleaxtq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacmltgkje.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacmmgowbq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacmmrlsjq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacmoeingv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacmsfnnps.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacmthnwko.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacmvqkqco.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacmwbiump.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacmwekutq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacmxfdbwy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacmxjubop.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacmxmkdoa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacmxwcdwy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacmyscrub.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacnbgokla.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacnduaark.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacnevtyef.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacnhepeei.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacnhqlfri.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacnjfrhqu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacnlswbgn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacnqiaisi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacnrkhoxf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacnwedkyn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacoajkybd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacobyshcf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacofpyxat.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacojqwwuo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacomkurrk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacomlegrl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaconsyrib.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacopjcdho.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacovrorle.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacoxcbddv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacoynrbcj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacpbctcpa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacpbqsrhn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacpcptnvw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacpdmxxgj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacpfweumg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacpheaqut.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacphscybd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacpirnvmy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacpkclpnj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacplpkhqa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacplvdhjq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacpmmwvik.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacpnudaub.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacpooheok.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekacpowyiau.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacppmphky.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacpqmgrtc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacpsoheqb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacpucgavs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacpvrnkvk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacpwhwttm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacqbltquj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacqjdtmpt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacqkoaaky.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacqmcvssh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacqmqoude.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacqnudjpc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacqnyykho.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacqpgidhh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacqqktpqv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacqsjnkus.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacqtfhoxs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacqukfuqp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacqurtpvs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacqvuadus.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacqwdecxq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacrbsuvyj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacreapfbg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacreogusk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacrgcesvf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacrhesubu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacrislkmd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacrjdatpg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacrjmbxfn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacrmaolom.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacrmekoaj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacrnqbmcp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacrpabrws.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacrpnhtwp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacrqbvpmw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacrqqpetv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacrrmcbcq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacrrtemys.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacrvipota.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacrwnaepp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacrywgiux.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacsappjar.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacsdfonkg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacseqlwug.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacsfvucys.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacslplkth.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacslsbmsy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacsndeomh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacspkpfmt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacsrngytw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacsrxraou.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacssnwfpq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacstwotuc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacswelugc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekactacmijn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekactbqwegf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacthbvleb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacthensub.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacthmxjja.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacthnlqcp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekactmdxdqw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekactqmvmyl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekactrefxhp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekactrlwsxi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekactsthwag.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekactugngir.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekactuvnjxh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekactwqwuwm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekactwvnqpc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacuajxacw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacueqemah.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacuesmjlw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacuidkgjc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacujioalh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacukypvpb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaculnhwvn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaculooxdr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacumgeecd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacutjmilw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacuubjjda.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacuulrslp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacvaaplhm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacvaiffjw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacvbuaraq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacvkuywnc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacvlhfbwt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacvoxqkfy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacvpfwbie.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacvtkhiej.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacvtwfqyy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacvvccnef.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacvwtneww.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacvyixwlh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacwaftihl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacwbsymqq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacwdxsvjq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacwggqmdo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacwigxrha.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacwinuttc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacwjqihuf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacwolqyam.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacwplvgel.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacwpobavp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacwtjexvv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacwukahal.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacwwoucrt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacwylfsdi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacwyuvknw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacxaincou.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacxbhyxqy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacxdsxahs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacxgjxolg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacxhdvsue.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacxhgjacy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacxkleixm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacxouplcj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacxpsiisg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacxqysddq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacxsfsjjn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacxtrbwkp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacxxmedxi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacxykbexv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacybakobu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacybximqm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacyeqwlvg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacyhbaxxu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacyhgfdml.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacyigwxfx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacyjxnpec.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacykcltep.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacylpayck.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacymlacmh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacynhqwwj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacyrnnlhs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacyurjcjo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacyvuoxhy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacyxbctqp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekacyypbnva.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadaanbdlb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadacewsbr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadadwdryo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadaeqijwm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadafllvlb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadahttonb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadaixlowl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadalrnyjv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadaoafdjs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadaovcuuc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadaqagjmu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadarcfrxp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadasdyoko.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadawiljxe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadbbivapu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadbdaomkl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadbdgnccr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadbdwtyyl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadbeuftit.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadbfgdpns.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadbgncmxt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadbgvmyre.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadbhivmqe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadbhwkapu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadbjpjpbf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadbkadtrq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadbkydihg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadblgdnnp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadbmumdqr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadbnrkaoc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadbrslnin.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadbvhiuba.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadbyaectl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadcbakdys.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadcbprvcb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadcbsaxpe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadccjndgi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadcdjxlor.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadcfookoi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadcjajdkm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadcmcifka.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadcmoucft.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadcndbuyb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadcnxhoyt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadcpxtjxx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadcsdlrjb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadcsekntb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadctbcaaw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadctrsdtg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadcvpgmnq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaddbfisxm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaddcmyksk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaddghkpkd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaddhuoyfj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaddltckwf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaddncdpee.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaddopnuex.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaddrrunie.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaddvffovx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaddxdhxny.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaddxuormv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaddykmppc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadedfrvou.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadefdpllo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadeigsbpv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadejeencd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadekcqvqg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekademavokq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadenoauyy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaderdqvkt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadesspqmr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadetxgvqn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadewyojnv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadexokang.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadeyuiuvh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadfapgfmi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadfbhkofk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadffnnjrw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadffusddx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadfggiksr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadfjvmqvk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadfkqqrqw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadfkqyoty.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadfoesvtd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadfohhdkg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadfpecqxx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadfqeyenq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadfqmaygt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadfulponp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadfwjphsy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadfylafkj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadgbswlqc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadgcwjehw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadgcxaobr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadgduxfgq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadghflcuc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadghhdfki.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadgnkkcen.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadgrvixey.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadgstxxyj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadgwrnsjc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadgxvliky.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadhcgktmq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadhdxkccy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadhekgkms.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadhellars.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadhermroh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadhhyfjxy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadhlcganj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadhlnbkea.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadhmbxvdl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadhsqppei.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadhvwqsui.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadhxhtefd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadidkmair.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadieehaul.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadieirymp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadiftytjd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadigogism.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadiioheff.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadikalewa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadikfpqom.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadilfkbkm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadinfxwqr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadiohdxuu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadiqeapsr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadirajayo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadirbyeuf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadisxenxc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadiuumlbi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadiuxnbsp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadivdilvj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadiwhjoge.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadixatiau.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadjaxaylv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadjbckiae.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadjcnrswr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadjeavlia.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadjftfdhx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadjgemkom.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadjjflqfx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadjkfxioj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadjlkykjj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadjshhcqn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadjswfdhr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadjwltwva.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadjyeqjtl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadjypbdma.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekadjyvstlr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadkaurkwy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadkbbdstc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadkdcakok.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadkeifkvn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadkenmmec.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadkgxqxjs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadkindwuk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadkivcnmt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadkjrkehk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadkkdoseq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadklbgrhk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadklikewm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadklkxhlf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadklxaprm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadkmxesgh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadknxnpti.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadkpkqhcl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadksbqdjb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadkukbkff.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadkvghyyr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadkyilidy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadlavqxac.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadlbvmgmt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadldgdica.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadldxjmut.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadlehdoks.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadljjcssm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadljsdoxd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadlkdowem.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadlkshdfx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadlolxscu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadlpdjobo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadlvlxmfr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadlvphynv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadlyppvjv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadmbirhti.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadmcyojqo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadmdcceqx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadmdyjohg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadmfsonlx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadmgwnwat.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadmitbmdl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadmkwsxuw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadmllrowr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadmmlsagc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadmnjxlww.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadmofjmxq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadmomvsvl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadmpaacqg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadmpxwplu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadmslynua.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadmtdkvnn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadmwrpqkr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadmyuatge.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadnagjpje.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadndmdnkq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadnfrpxbc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadnicbhwr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadnjbaarh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadnjnxrey.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadnkpqtvf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadnkwfxoi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadnlciokq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadnnemnij.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadnrpxegy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadnwcfeka.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadnwrunqk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadnxraifi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadoarljfd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadobctndx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadodiucyl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadodlmkll.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadoihhind.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadoiqicjd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadollitmc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadolusuak.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadomlicue.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadonoctpb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadootwxuj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadopulwmc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadoqyhlnd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadordwaks.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadorfxgdl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadotxnbvf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadovrricu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadoxqwbyv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadpbollma.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadpfyqolw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadpjvoeyj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadpkbajid.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadpkfwjul.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadplsqawt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadpmtagfv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadpmxubrw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadpnyotap.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadpsitwbx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadpvsnvgu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadpxaxebu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadpxfdgju.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadpxfrycl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadpxrlngs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadpyqlcsj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadqbkmjxn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadqbosrfh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadqchqmbf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadqdvjwut.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadqfcbwvk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadqfeoyeq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadqfjrchp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadqfxryls.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadqgmhtdf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadqimevxx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadqkrlcef.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadqnpvtgw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadqntbxfr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadqnyiavm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadqoliqob.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadqpdpgkh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadqptdlor.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadqqayfwy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadqqjxtad.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadqqlxrmq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadqvjnpho.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadqwilbps.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadqxggvqp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadqyqelog.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadqyuuyka.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadrawqlaq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadrbtkfat.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadrcmxmkd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadrdcgxyk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadremclfb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadrhutejx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadrijvith.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadrkstnlv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadrljrana.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadrosfdcr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadrpbocgb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadrtivtqj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadrtsbyte.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadrupfyyn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadsaooxji.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadsbwdnlm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadscgymdt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadsfcyolf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadshtbnee.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadslrvkhj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadsoqvjht.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadsposcsw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadsqrjwbf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadssyrjnr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadsunwubl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadsurkily.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadswfkbbo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadswftkej.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadswthntj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadsyluesu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadtavbkmk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadtddjqio.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadtegekqf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadtimuyxp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadtlgmcdi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadtmjsqem.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadtmxcnam.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadtqmmoen.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadtskbtcu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadtufidid.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadtumljph.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadtuuamqw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadtwwunfu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadtxoccmo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadtyasxdx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadudknegh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadufmdnkt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadujntfol.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadukdikfe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadulkdlek.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadumqjhjy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadunukglf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaduoqkdvv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaduqdilkw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadusvewwv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadutnbmku.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaduvqwjch.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaduwokelv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaduxfgqom.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaduyksdvj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadvbwhusn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadvhotpkv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadvhpysli.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadvjdcoda.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadvmjoidh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadvmkqppo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadvmndxwj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadvmxnndb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadvofilgf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadvrqoadv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadvuybbvp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadvvoamvr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadvxmmksq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadvymftwb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadwaputkn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadwasueou.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadwavglcj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadwbvhqxd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadwcxiowc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadwecvtow.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadwekewem.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadwenimha.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadwfbtixq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadwkeqitc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadwmbccll.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadwmyijvq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadwqogscc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadwsiooup.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadwsnxvpp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadwtmjrtu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadwulsary.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadwyvilod.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadxbgolnq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadxbqunkx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadxbunbwg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadxdspytf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadxfodtke.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadxgkriuj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadxhytjjr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadxipjugw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadxkiplyq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadxkqfksr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadxllonxq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadxmawcpf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadxqjmjik.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadxqtbscj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadxsyarrw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadxvuiwcs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadxxccbsw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadxyjvjsq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadxywoekh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadyacsnui.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadyahvqke.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadybmsrvu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadybsjjec.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadydschfa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadydsfads.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadyernweo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadyimpgwj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadyiykfda.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadylksfjy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadylxryak.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadymfxavs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadymphnne.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadynabbua.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadyqdtupy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadyqqimlk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadyrqxubf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadysewvua.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadysmkqjg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekadywpuvks.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeaaabhdh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeaatbdsv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeacfmrdu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeacfwyiw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeaculaar.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeadetpas.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeadywngj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeagldqrj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaealcwolu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeanxmjrf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeanyiijw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeapecgxb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeaqaadio.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeaqqxulh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaearhsugh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaearprefu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaearqlrqt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeasfehul.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeathugle.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeavjksbq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeavliasy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaebagxyfs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaebdrekax.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaebhsrgoc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaebhuhvhm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaebiduvym.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaebjvxkao.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaebkdkhwm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaebkeqjgo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaebldbbdx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaebnbevks.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaebnfmbch.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaebohighm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaebpvgtig.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaebsdpixl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaebtgxruj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaebxeecva.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaebylyfeq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeccwjrjk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaecdjlkyk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaecdongwy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaecehrwfw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaecemqggj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaecfcmlxg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaecgakybx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaecijhbwa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaecjnodwn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaecppftsu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaecprrbmu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaecqncqtr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaecsnhfne.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaectrktpu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaecuppqav.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaecuvcqlp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaecyihrhh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaecyktdii.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaedddpvxp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaedefnjtl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaedlrdrgy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaedpxbqpt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaedqmbehn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaedrlqckg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaedsgtqkf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeduicsmo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeduxwjvv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaedvshytg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaedyduhau.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeebiisxd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeeerspsi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeefnjkfp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeefoattk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeeftlhig.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeeftlwfy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeehkkxdn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeeimwnbc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeeindbra.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeelybugw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeemdkhll.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeesgxygq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeetbbuux.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeetxesvr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeevrfjkc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeevrpeba.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeeyhiqjo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeeykdanw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaefagxldv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaefapmkpe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaefaqsucy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaefdmpaac.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaefevambj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaefexjkqf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaefhdkbwv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaefilvhur.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaefmqqybb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaefnjwnsg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaefnuaslk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaefqwmjcc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaefyiyiud.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaefyolnge.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaefyxxchg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaegawmxig.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaegcqioef.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaegeyitbo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeghvsjnn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeglctfwn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaegnndlkm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaegrlhnvq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaegsaixfe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaegskoiyr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaegtmdkfx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaegtvjxua.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeguphodx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaegvkriju.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaegvupoxh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaehadupja.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaehaheyvh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaehblccef.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaehbtnfoo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaehesmpgf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaehgewirw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaehhfrfrk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaehhusgbh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaehidgfcf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaehiqaged.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaehlrrnwf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaehnhkrpk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaehonceyi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaehqlbxrs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaehtbpxuy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaehxbmmse.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaehxvhieb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeibydlna.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeifuoqud.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeigkmjmn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeigwdara.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeijabeyp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeijbnkth.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeijvrwsm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeimfmosv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeingywue.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeirympdt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeitolkrh.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekaeittoaou.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeiyoyxkf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaejaabqdk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaejahncox.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaejddwmdx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaejdxjudg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaejebcwdw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaejehbqoy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaejfommec.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaejgpulsm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaejictwjb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaejioypjw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaejkdltbb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaejnospyb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaejskwstj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaejyupfiy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaejyyuetp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaekaotjrx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaekbdefas.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaekcdembb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaekdrdhii.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaekefhbed.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaekpucqyp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaekqrkleo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaekrarnfl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaekrpgbtr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeksauayn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaektvhyml.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaekuoyiop.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaekwensef.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaekyirbix.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaelbwhcft.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaelegsmai.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeljwpcup.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaelmqhasm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaelolbrjr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaelrgkkwj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaelriwiku.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaelukkchp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaelutdciu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaelvhgggt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaelwpydfp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaelxhxftl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaelxxcqol.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaemaoowvk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaembgcnfw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaemeegwks.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaemerjvdi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaemggcrop.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaemghamhc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaemikholp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeminbdqg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaemkcskco.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaemplekye.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaemppqojj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaempttxgh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaemxdrmsq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaemymxmtv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaenbfhafm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaenbwdqyh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaenegehbl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaenfqdijw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaengdjxxl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaenggjmhm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaenireyhf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaenivbgds.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaenixthwr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaenjdckac.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaenlfbtbv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaenltsonl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaenmrstmr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaennhnvhk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaennmutum.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaenpyarqu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaenpytbyw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaenqoggmv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaenwygran.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaenxvjswr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeoabqjoe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeohedqab.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeojrbrpx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeolhkfoa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeonhlivo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeonxxfdi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeorkkosl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeosutpec.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeotkbnyn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeouhsyjr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeowxrgjq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeoxcgjnj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeparsvhc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaepbgqhop.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaepcbpddl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaepeleges.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaepewlhfu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaepfibhhq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaepfqxngf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaepgcheiy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaephpigqc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaepncbiwd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeprucxkb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeptsghxh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaepuhtkkn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaepuoicix.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaepupcmau.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeqbneowf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeqcgsgnc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeqdfegcu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeqexjdbs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeqfutnah.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeqgfxhcm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeqhslovs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeqhuajjs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeqjopcgg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeqkrqfvd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeqmoxmyy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeqnwklij.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeqohfdfk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeqqamqmx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeqqkxpjc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeqrexfpe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeqwgrbya.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeqxdayrl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeqxeysuh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeqxubrlu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaerenyjrf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaerfayury.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaerfshtld.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaerimybtb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaernljghx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaerpltitt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaerpwsjem.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaerqsmxxq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaervfejlv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaerwntkos.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaerxchmyo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaesdwmecj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaesernljg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaesfkrjpc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaesfmpkqc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaesghnkud.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaesixejjh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaesmkynnt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaesnivhfx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaespqbxyj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaesqvjfyj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaesrxieje.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaestfktbq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaesupunbg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaesxjpvsc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaesxkjmkh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaetcbbfby.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaetcpunyj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaetfkdeod.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaetgollec.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaethaafbu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaetlcfsan.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaetlumxkw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaetnqgckk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaetonjbfx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaetuaoshv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaetvmabph.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaetyxmjgv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeuanupdh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeuauuijp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeufjklne.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeuimavlg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeuiuujma.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeujdqhpy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeuljewgk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeuqbbvxg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeurlqwbn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeurqhisu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeurxxjsb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeuuhmxah.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeuuqimcb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeuweapkl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeuyyopsv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaevbflypd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaevblnkce.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaevdchehr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeveduoxw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaevishtod.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaevmbvpjp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaevmscofk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaevogdyyk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaevoqowit.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaevqcdpqc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaevtbcpyi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaevyjhxxa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaewahdvyc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaewcratmj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaewgmecxt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaewipfqxe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaewipxnsc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaewituide.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaewjbmegt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaewjgfhtx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaewjugidt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaewktiylo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaewltagms.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaewnaplox.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaewspywkr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaewugbptt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaewulkrvk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaewwgrxsa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaewyaeapp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaewyccmmn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaewywtyek.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaexbxleid.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaexcrbtdj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaexhujlgn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaexigskjs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaexjjelha.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaexkftmav.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaexnabokb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaexnqjgee.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaexonujks.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaexrrdscm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaexyvfyfy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeycqxxjy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeyebhjsd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeyeverlf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeyfbkkau.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeyfijnjy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeygcbemb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeygievwx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeygntojy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeyqrgauw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeyusbflj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeywopilb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeyxmtnhe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaeyxqmhib.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafabihlvi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafacjovps.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafacllekk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafalfdgnh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafaljdqwy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafamcuxgq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafanxjdtr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafapyhmco.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafaqcnqtf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafaqwydtt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafarsmnfj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafaxigkmg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafaylukjm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafaypsjlj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafbdejeen.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafbdfnucx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafbgpekbg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafbgvauxv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafbmbkqre.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafbmcujri.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafbmecjrr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafbmomgte.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafbmwlwsq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafbnjdwwx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafbpgtwcf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafbsfaacf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafbtlvjug.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafbvkdbqg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafbvpqjvd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafcbcieya.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafccxppdq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafcenyuxq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafcevuurb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafceychft.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafchxypir.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafcitkvyd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafclubitx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafcnbeffu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafcnjycul.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafcokyafx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafcpuluce.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafcqprpwe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafcswptpa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafcthrsgv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafcutqpgw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafdachppi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafdaxdykg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafdcgwkul.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafddbglys.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafddlavqx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafddtyphv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafdfbjanp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafdhbakck.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafdivwcja.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafdkebufq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafdorypjr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafdqlrdwx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafdqmhrnl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafdscmybn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafdtljlyf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafdtyopof.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafdubkkqy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafdxfyfft.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafdyolqnw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafeafkras.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafealjghx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafebpgudu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafebwpxiq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafecheanx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafecvtdtw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafedldxjm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafegqjqcj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafeknynsi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafelpepna.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafencpjyw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafenmphcc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafeoncvkf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafeoyeqij.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafeqpvwms.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafetflueq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafetjccwm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafetmamof.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafetplxjf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafevnbtgl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafewugubr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafewwftmi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaffcsyrqd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafffvguwf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaffkuxdpw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaffmgjimj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaffotcxcj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaffpykwjh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaffsihqrk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafftirjyu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaffwkctis.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafgbbrpnb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafgcnjegv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafgeuabai.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafggrryju.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafgijtxks.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafgjdvdtv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafgktupyy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafgmltohd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafgolowts.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafgothqab.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafgovcshp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafgtvdtxa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafgwfvayf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafgyletus.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafhcwpnrn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafhdmtsgt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafhevrpjw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafhexkftm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafhgoakmt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafhivimcf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafhkiwxtm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafhmttcea.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafhopjdeg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafhvahnnp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafibgrblf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaficwbtxu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafidnvqkl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafifyfyvb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafihjmwuj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafijkvact.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafijryuko.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafikjhepo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafiltpkoh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafimjewwq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafiocghab.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafipdefic.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafipxpyqw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafiqbjdbe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafiuftygx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafiuncmfl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafiveqghr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafivnoidc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafiwfnsgu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafiwvqwdc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafiyfqxtq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafiyngxcv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafjabrfpr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafjagwyym.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafjaxtxre.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafjbbexse.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafjcfhsrw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafjcthmxj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafjjcgefs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafjkgahec.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafjklnerr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafjlwltax.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafjnxbqwe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafjqnodtw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafjrtwbsu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafjsxdebt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafjulvvii.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafjuuhnau.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafjygbbok.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafkbejtyr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafkcognwq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafkemiawc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafkgmsgad.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafkilbvfx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafkiycnrf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafkjfbgom.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafkjpfchm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafknoukij.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafkojhxcm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafkrtmmho.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafkxksjhg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafkxnhoct.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaflawjimo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaflbnfkjt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaflciyjbl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafldfrkno.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaflfmgnji.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaflhbkbhs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafligfluk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaflknvdql.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafllrqgvx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaflpyhapy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaflqtegow.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaflsjshvw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaflvoajvy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaflyrkdxl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaflyusdjx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafmayfswi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafmcrnhfw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafmdyvtsv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafmeghvsj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafmfksirc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafmgnjifd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafmhkoiui.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafmifhrxh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafmimqjon.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafmkgesfb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafmkkbntg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafmktwsfa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafmnirvdf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafmooxefh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafmooxmum.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafmpaoxkx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafmpmedyu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafmpokurb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafmqknfyp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafmqlijin.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafmtiqubx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafmtjaxbv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafmvqnilc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafmvskqco.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafmytncaf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafnayiqjd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafnegmirm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafngmrimr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafnihaeps.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafninfhbc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafnjenfhr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafnjkewox.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafnkejbny.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafnkewmhu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafnkuofsb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafnlcipmw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafnnbfest.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafnoqjkkv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafnpnyjae.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafnqokacn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafnrewwvy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafnslggpr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafnwvffxh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafnxiuhrn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafnxmtnrh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafnxwdrof.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafoafkmfx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafoaionwn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafodaoofu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafoeonxxf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafofswxka.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafoivqnmg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafoiyhbcb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafojqdoeb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafokheuhv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafombwvdy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafonjptip.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafoolrhso.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafornxmvx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafosaqprb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafoseiqud.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafoskodhg.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekafoybjatl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafpaaoxpt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafpatnkff.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafpdhdyco.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafpdonhhc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafpgxvtex.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafpibvoiy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafpmoxnhx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafpnxophr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafpootokg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafprrjsnr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafprxjjfi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafpsqswkg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafpsrlhdp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafpsrwfkv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafptsxhjx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafptwpjdr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafpwjeige.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafpxxbmga.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafqdpwpaf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafqjjohyp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafqnyipse.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafqqpalff.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafqucxvmb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafqxkelyj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafqxvkjtl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafqyekjip.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafrewnqaw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafrfldfrk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafrfotpgp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafrgmebpl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafrgqvxdu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafrhvusan.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafrjqbjcs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafrjxsyey.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafrmfwfyk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafrmtmqdv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafrnnedvk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafroupnrc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafrqsmvkr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafrrghdfc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafrrojrmf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafrrvgvkm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafrvrpdxw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafrwvhupi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafrxnsvpc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafrxnwiwj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafsafbdux.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafsalttsm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafsbcpsoy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafsehesmp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafsgoqyhi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafsmxngia.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafsorbnpb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafspjwghs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafstptfsu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafsuavtbq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafsvyoqcr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafswgbikg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafsykhwgl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaftapiadu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaftegvkri.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafteietrr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaftfsxomb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaftgnkdgr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafthdpsmm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaftikdmvf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaftiqpfwx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaftivijhf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaftlishfk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaftnceqjs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaftngetny.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaftplnvoi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaftrfqudb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaftsfbfnf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafttanriv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaftutngfn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaftxdukms.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaftxosynw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaftytjdkq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafuaolabn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafubswddv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafucdqrro.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafudvctdw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafufaclle.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafufadfsg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafuforili.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafuhsawjn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafukohmev.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafulwrpgx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafumbdbrl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafunayjww.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafurmglie.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafusdwwjs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafuusaola.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafuuuqria.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafuvisgva.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafuxqnnlo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafvenlogo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafvotclwe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafvppjupx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafvqgikuc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafvqvovus.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafvucyscx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafvwmywhi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafvyrchdl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafvysuelq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafwagkunr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafwcipxyd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafwgnpmqj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafwgyetgy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafwhhlnhx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafwidbaes.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafwlpxdue.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafwmjdvfp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafwptmfub.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafwscnisk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafwvjpssv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafwvowspw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafwvteuoo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafwwmwuhq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafxahtmeq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafxawyybl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafxbscrek.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafxbxijek.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafxcsuwbd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafxdsbglh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafxffjswd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafxfprxjj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafxktqktw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafxlyxmxb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafxoklemx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafxpdsgck.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafxpiviym.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafxptmquw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafxrxukfn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafxsfevyt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafxsggypo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafxtqdfvr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafxurgnpe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafxvddpkr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafxwsvpkb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafxycgclu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafxytmwkm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafydlarqu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafygpifcb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafyhutdjn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafyniejyj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafynuaxmi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafytnckig.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafyttfvhw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafywrsyuk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafyylthll.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekafyyvcwph.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagaakkogp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagaeqohfd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagaiejjpc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaganjedii.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagaqbqwro.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagarviidb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagarwwhfg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagaudwyhc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagavcwdqx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagaxjnmam.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagbdnxrai.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagbdoeksy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagbgtlsaw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagbjdhdeq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagbjjenvo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagbjpavjy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagblwuapc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagbmpkafq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagbmtuimh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagbmyrhks.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagbpopewb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagbrmblhx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagbtdtepb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagbtqjcoe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagbuxgjqb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagbwvemht.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagbyerjpx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagcavlbqe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagcbfmddj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagcgmffvp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagchcwauc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagchkfmvh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagchlcbpl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagciuvwkf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagcmndsse.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagcnfwwms.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagcnwbugm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagcpgkvcb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagcpmjrwr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagcscfesi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagcvhhnqp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagcxxneaj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagdaxpdrn.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekagdctqdow.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagddbrgeo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagdenmkat.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagdhgiscc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagdiiicug.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagdjbpqne.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagdnesjqq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagdqbgndc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagdqrumsf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagdujsivu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagdwwchum.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagdxljxeb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagdyoyqri.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagdyytudh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagedpstxt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagedxruys.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagegjccud.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekageikufqx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagejotbcc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekageosojdo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagepsbhxi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagesanhui.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagevrnmao.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagewlgmtd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagexafmus.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagfabhlim.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagfakitwm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagffaoedd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagffdkysh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagfglgbbi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagflyaetd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagfnkbumy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagfoqirky.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagfpiqqhh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagfqfergc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagfqsgwsf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagfrghtsl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagfrrihus.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagfuhntta.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagfvpbpna.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaggcjyjqa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaggcutjmi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaggejmopo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaggerquer.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagggogdcn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagggpcohl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaggiiodjg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaggiyucel.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagglcnkwa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaggmogqxs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaggnfbtxp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaggnkymad.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaggnpmqdm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaggnpspsv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaggoduchv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaggpgxsed.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaggqmtecq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaggqpirlv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaggquaoao.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaggrinqhw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaggrvqajm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaggtsxmkp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaggvafxhj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaggvhkytc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaghaitmwl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaghdhenwr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaghiufwrn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaghkpkdvn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaghoyetff.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaghrkgpaw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaghuxrxgr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaghvjymxw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaghwhjcrw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaghxgdwqy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaghyqjnyt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagibdcwgl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagicstfot.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagidwyfas.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagifcajfk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagiffgsgo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagighvhvf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagiiduwxe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagijjyvae.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagijokcwo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagimroiaj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagiqebrwl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagiuokpiy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagiuwtmuc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagivtnfvt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagixboxuj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagixcciqp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagiycukdr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagiykfnwh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagjbxndxd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagjdjwltw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagjjrircv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagjlskttw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagjnyqqin.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagjoiejle.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagjpdkpqe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagjpkypuq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagjqubdnb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagjreoviu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagjwclsso.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagjxffbvf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagjxsivga.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagjxyoykc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagjydancg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagkbxwjyp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagkccgsut.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagkctptwf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagkfljooh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagkhxegrs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagkjudcxi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagkkhucjs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagkkypmbv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagklucmcq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagkmxcqom.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagkrtlayh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagktrjemk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagkvaackd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagkwpcoqh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaglaqtymq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaglbyvgqa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaglcvejjl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagldtbuua.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagldvbrjo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaglfsmphg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaglgbbing.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagligynsm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaglihhbtp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagljwfilu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaglkhhqex.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagllddmbn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaglmhnexl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaglntbkwe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaglpftaun.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaglpkbogt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaglplsuqa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagmagxsxe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagmfyxaar.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagmhgwavo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagmhkacqj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagmhoqxik.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagmiaytfk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagmiigncj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagmjcvbss.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagmjpxeio.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagmjygbww.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagmksqupo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagmlomunf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagmnqyxvh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagmntpnme.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagmoekaqu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagmqdbesk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagmrfychw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagmsethpi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagmstrpgm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagmukhlnl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagmvklclk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagmyvbkkq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagnagiylk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagncmxtwf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagnctbnvr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagndpqkpa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagndxbgol.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagndxxccb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagngglrhn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagnjtlpmq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagnoecqje.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagnoxfoai.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagnqruuge.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagnrlpmam.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagnrwanxw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagnryysjy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagnumoqlp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagnvdnqsk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagnvffntd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagnvsgnii.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagobigsyy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagofkydsg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagofsoten.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagofvvbas.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagohqpdaw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagojnfyxc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagolyidwt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagomcyckc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagomhuxih.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagoobrrfp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagopbqhvn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagopyjune.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagoqtiibk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagoqvgtgy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagowfwavn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagpcnyeyp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagpdffnnj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagpgkmiyc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagphfmihm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagpjdinbp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagpkilvny.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagplvqtgk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagpniqbxc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagpnsaraf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagpptlsvr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagpqgburn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagprffavv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagpsjcrwi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagpxmsfyk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagqagcvyj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagqchtefd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagqckuxpa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagqcuuucv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagqdvyvak.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagqejkdlt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagqfotmtb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagqghhmih.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagqgrrijh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagqhwpilo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagqiafypo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagqmbyhgb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagqoceygy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagqoetjqu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagqsejvqk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagqulisda.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagqxfheyo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagqxiujge.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagqxquwue.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagqxrkxpn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagqyjfsvw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagqyutqsh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagranasif.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagrfbmbkq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagrjfgixe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagrloehkv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagrohgnhi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagroklhng.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagsfqulkl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagshjgfro.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagsjfrpjr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagskxonri.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagsmfxohe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagspbulli.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagstwspha.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagsxqgboe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagtcemcra.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagtdsxfhj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagtecbbsw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagtfyxbrs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagtienfva.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagtiqdfyp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagtjnlqhu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagtkobuan.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagtngktsy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagtthwqvv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagtvngxae.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaguawfvau.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaguclxjlo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaguetavhp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaguetvlrj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagugcvcem.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaguhxtyuw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaguilawsx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaguloinxw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagunokkol.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagupipfsm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagupltybp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagupyiben.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaguqmappl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaguqtrxgq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaguupduse.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaguuxtxgr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaguwtdlec.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaguycygpv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagvaqbyki.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagvdewyoj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagvlxbvyi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagvotkfrx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagvqkdvgt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagvuamqeu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagvxexpye.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagvyejnav.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagvyrcyoe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagwayassm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagwcnndow.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagwdoxxak.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagwepnjol.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagwgjuwfi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagwgsevkc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagwhjbbao.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagwjpayms.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagwkshylq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagwlldejw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagwlqkymb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagwmavwoq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagwnwdmtr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagwphdsul.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagwsbvnrm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagwtqnjbi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagwwjoyoy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagwwogxys.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagxafwmql.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagxddmmjd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagxduqwou.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagxgjycfy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagxgyhjwm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagxjwvbhv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagxmslixh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagxpeprlc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagxpgbfdb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagxqomkbm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagxqwinje.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagxsbbwih.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagxtesnac.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagxtpluxx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagxtwoaqn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagxudaqjq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagxwwvhtk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagxynmiwe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagyawvped.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagyegxncc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagyevhfeb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagymnmanl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagymtqwsx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagymwkjnv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagyomxoxc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagypwsprd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagyrdxldi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagyrfkpgf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagyttidun.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagytvebdp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagyvloxkj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekagyxakwmt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahaccdrfh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahadxeblg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahaikbggj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahajflpnf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahammoutj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahanwgdfi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahaohmxcw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahapvyeco.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahaqdcsar.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahaqieemo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahaqiovnj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahaqmuhyn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahaqqgxcs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahatowcir.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahavnvfcv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahawufiys.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahaxheaol.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahbcnjfrh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahbdjbaex.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahbexigsk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahbfvkgcw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahbhoqoxh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahbjexlpq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahblydawm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahbmgnjrd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahbmmfklr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahbncgjuf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahboqnawf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahbplinrb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahbqegvsi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahbvctacm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahccwwvym.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahcfelwbb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahchutnjw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahcilqajl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahclonlua.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahcqjjobr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahcrxaoly.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahcsoyaax.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahcwwtptt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahcyecaca.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahdafpqnp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahdcvikqt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahddudnji.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahddxvend.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahdlwaavq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahdmyfuqp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahdqpetow.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahdrvpqnu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahdrxeygy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahdskyioj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahdsnuvun.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahdyxngnv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaheaptuhu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaheblveyg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahecmwkkh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahecoufwu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahekybxav.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahemrtabh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahemvfogs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaheqkkcuc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaheshslvd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahewfvdoy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahewilbyn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahfaurqrp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahfcpcdno.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahfdvbluo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahffbakdt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahfhuohds.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahfijvybi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahfiwbgbp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahfkaphsr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahfoifygf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahfqgtpjj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahfqiyaas.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahfquictb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahfsfkebg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahfskvufn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahftavnvu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahfuofapn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahfvfuseg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahfxmqrqq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahgaqpycw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahgauqtgb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahgddxdhx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahgdqqevm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahgfdmlim.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahggltqsy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahgkgbhch.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahgkxvlgg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahgmjmltl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahgmpaqcd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahgnphbru.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahgoqyhjy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahgvshlql.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahgwlexhf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahgxtiblh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahhdjtiew.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahhdltwyu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahhdmnenh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahhglugpk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahhifxrxw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahhitqeek.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahhshqoxj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahhueklka.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahhvyskqg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahhweycjj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahiakmwnq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahidvfyva.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahiflkbfi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahigqgrri.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahigulvfq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahikfkpan.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahikibutr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahiosttig.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahiphjgfq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahirlydlk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahirrcoju.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahisjtkew.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahisuvqcv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahiuyqvhb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahivmqeqg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahivtavhb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahiyfddgs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahjbprcol.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahjcowjiu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahjehrhfw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahjfmktws.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahjftigxi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahjfuvtoe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahjggtsxm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahjhtertk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahjiaucck.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahjkbunul.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahjklnmba.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahjmtopow.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahjofcdlq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahjonkgpq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahjtnjjgh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahjvugado.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahkanvfes.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahkgiryfu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahkhbgqjg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahkioveqs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahkjjkurp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahkmfogaf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahkngpomb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahknkixqq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahknkvihj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahkqrqnar.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahkrdnbrs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahkrnfshg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahkrptqyf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahkwaabbe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahkxqqmrw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahkyifcbj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahlcbhcjh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahlcjwxyb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahlfoyxqp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahlhbdjba.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahlhityoy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahljyduvu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahllusdhu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahlmkirro.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahlnhtypu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahlpdvxbc.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekahlsoejko.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahlstvcqj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahlsvrcmm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahlvbpgmg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahlvewdyr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahmacvsmk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahmdqwnma.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahmgcscfe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahmhrcaiq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahmigngnc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahmmrlxth.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahmrrwfaw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahmsftqut.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahmsxxkyr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahmunhsqj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahmvigqwc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahmymflof.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahmyoponf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahmyuudam.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahnbwhfvj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahnbxwbqi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahncaxcdb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahnddktvi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahnedcfvp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahngnoecq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahnhrvejv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahnjkdbyd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahnqnixei.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahnruahpa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahnsyiibo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahnworaeq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahoaofgag.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahocdkyfk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahodhfaso.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahogqocey.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahojcxgfl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahojeevmw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahojgkxwh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahojibjud.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaholglwck.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahooyexpe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahorggvlh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahorlgdma.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahoryqdpp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahowkfjyi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahoxsvbpk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahoylfmfi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahoyqxdqx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahoyubuxs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahpdoudmi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahpejebir.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahphxmutg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahpjrqlne.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahpljlctb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahplovaiv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahpowhywj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahpsiurri.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahptvadss.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahptxpiiq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahpvnmajq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahpwomqwq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahqgrapyr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahqircrdv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahqkyxvic.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahqlbhdcq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahqnhdssf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahqpdawqm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahqrbeadr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahqrwnira.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahqsmuigg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahqsrqshg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahqtbrmle.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahqtlwsnt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahqtpyqfh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahqtqnftf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahraecmth.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahraygsob.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahrdcococ.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahrdhxmaf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahreddpvb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahrfjittp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahrgtmgvk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahrqnxvnv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahrrbxcef.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahrulklsq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahrwrcuqf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahsagpmdi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahsfakopg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahsftjugm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahsikhauw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahsimojfs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahsjgvgah.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahslftbti.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahsobktcl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahspiyxvr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahsppfgbi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahsqnxndl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahssemfua.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahstkckdg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahsuiqbhs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahsuxfsey.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahsycqgwn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahsyxsgcl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahtauhimb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahtawmwmr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahtcemarc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahtcywjxc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahtdinvut.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahteglctf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahtfsvyoq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahthhuygl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahtiaetei.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahtiblwct.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahtjhjwuy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahtjvyytm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahtlnhkia.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahtnhjxjp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahtrxfbxu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahtsvrssp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahtthpnap.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahtuuwjoy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahtvmyvlp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahtxobgjc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahtxpeqng.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahtyhenue.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahtynxfbx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahubunyhx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahubvbpjd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahubwjusn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahudahtto.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahudpkgwx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahufenmph.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahuhyjcdn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahujhanyt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahukpcfoh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahuocbmmc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahurrhkpr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahutejxyk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahuwipcke.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahuxartpa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahvahkbjr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahvccapmf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahvdkhhju.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahvgracuh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahvgvjkvw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahvhwltmu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahvifrker.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahvkjorqm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahvmuksqr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahvnhfrls.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahvojyveu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahvtvlgfy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahvtxaqps.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahvwpenid.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahwannuvf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahwbqsxad.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahwdsvswn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahwekujav.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahwevwokc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahwhwmylo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahwkwakdi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahwlygovh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahwnbtrsq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahwqhhgdb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahwsvbtsu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahwtcdhei.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahwtquxxk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahwtsmtdr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahwvmjukt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahwvwcrdi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahwwsvxxy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahwyiejic.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahxadflpl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahxauygel.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahxdjflpo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahxeeyrwl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahxeuimav.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahxgmpcjt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahxgoqxqi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahxjiujfo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahxljhjen.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahxlqvdtq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahxmmwjxb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahxofdygo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahxqlnkdt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahxrimkhg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahxruojbs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahxtuyxvf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahxvdkspt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahxvdusmw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahxwqbccx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahxxdhkor.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahxxsgmea.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahyfmtjax.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahyfrlhuf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahyitbjgn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahyjcdncp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahyokbgsm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahypekkfc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahytbkumg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahytpydtk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahyupykme.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahyvujqkp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahywbgkjw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahywtjbcl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahyxdnxxf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekahyyvbgmw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiaanleoi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiadlvmhj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiaevpjfq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiakumnan.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiaomjlmd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiapefmqq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiapruhqj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiaqpcslj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiastdlaa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiaswjiaa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiauokmeb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiaxibyrb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiaxmbckq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaibdgmxgk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaibdmnjxl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaibetmory.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaibgrjjti.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaibhoggig.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaibicwshq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaibjfbwpi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaibjutubt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaibpksccx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaibumepxv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaibumhtdk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaibvcovlc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaibwuonqh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaibxibhqq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaicaoxytf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaicbhwrhy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaicbvivsi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaicfcnjyc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaicfptykr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaicfxplxo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaicgkdxbj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaicicerhl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaicjjjhxo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaickcsvvu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaicogavhq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaicosdhou.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaictmclhm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaictyawrh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaicujvihu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaicvnongj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaicwfklls.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaidaskwgo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiddnjnxr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiddnsrwd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaideoxiiy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaidevrfxt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaidfqcmup.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaidgcgmff.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaidgotcol.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaidlldxub.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaidmqbyhk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaidpusyth.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaidrgxtac.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaidtjeles.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaidugowtp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaidurbfsu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaidutuabv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaidvbepcx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaidvmqpef.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaidxehbcs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaidxhbxww.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaidxtescs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaidycbwjf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaidyktfjn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiecswxce.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiedryheq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiegxynmi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiehgorxo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaieixrura.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaieiysxja.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaieljclpq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaielmuhce.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaieltnisk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiemdfpqc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiemyctcw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaienespse.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaienfvake.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaieohqaam.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaierayism.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaieretebd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaieryjrma.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaieskokll.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaietrpghm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaieuqrsih.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaievfulkl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaievyquol.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiewxngww.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiexlcbxk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaifbjfccj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaifcwrbkr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaifcxbnsm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaifdugdef.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaifebojxe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaifefkgyu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaifelkssd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaifeqrnwx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiffhswkw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiffkmlbp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiffmxqrc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaifgmlopb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaifkqcwmr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaifniyhdp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaifocatqy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaifpucgge.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaifqpbyyl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaifrpwbnc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaifsfnilr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaifsqcelg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaifsvsade.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaifumcvwx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaifvqabvm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaifvsjwux.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaifxrxwik.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaifydgxwd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaigblmfyf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaigdrarsc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaigfdwdei.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiggfvhst.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaigielsxu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaigipxuwp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiglaevxx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaigngncaf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaigqgctde.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaigsbpvmm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaigsygvex.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaigtyqkxa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaigvgirdw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaigvnjiuu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaigwxfxyt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaigxaosnj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaihkvunaf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaihnenjhf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaihoinmoi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaihpfgfba.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaihpvyvij.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaihqahjss.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaihqeqhqo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaihrbgprv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaihuuudtk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaihvoswcd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaihyjauyy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaihymkcge.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiienucyj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiierafhm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiifhgmbf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiifkatkh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiifukqtj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiifvfoaw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiihxajgt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiiiffhsw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiimvnlvs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiinqprpy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiipixbhd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiipjtjod.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiipnakkj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiirjwdei.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiivcvqle.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaijawalvk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaijcipqcp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaijcjsyfp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaijgcqgpq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaijhagktg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaijhjsjhn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaijjkuagc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaijjtuenm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaijlnhvjn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaijmpvxcx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaijmxapqy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaijnifooj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaijpqdmog.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaijqxaphk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaijtlnboq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaijvdwrgy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaijvithmf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaijvxasry.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaijxyptek.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaijyiviqn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaikbblrme.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaikdksbqd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaikfioauu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaikimoveo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaikjodtdu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaikktyngy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiklukspi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaikmuymnu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaikmwdgip.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaikoqkxhf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaikqnfaos.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaikqvcwbj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaikrutpag.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiktctilh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiktkkeiq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaikufqxmn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaikxhalyg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekailataiya.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekailavhbje.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekailawsxeg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekailbghfcf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaildwxbwv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaileyhwdp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekailhsqowc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaillgtwpo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekailllxghr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekailmnutxk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekailnpbirm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekailntbrbt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekailsbecef.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekailshfufw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekailtqrqch.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekailutskfq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekailuxjvqw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekailwjqqus.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekailwnffnc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekailyxlfxt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaimedsnye.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaimfcvnrd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaimfotelf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaimgwxbvy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaimkgxkvh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaimlmsddd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaimptyaxi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaimttlbgu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaimuyxpxx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaimvfjafb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaimxqdwbk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaimynwidj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekainbhcbtp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaincwfkge.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaindymfxa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekainesmgaj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekainfffyej.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekainiuvdlx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekainkashbo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekainmomilw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekainpqglqj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekainsotvrq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekainxmkgph.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiobvtquo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiodkgugt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiodlghjv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaioeasukg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaioebkpmx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaioekgrgk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaioghwnbs.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekaioheffme.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiohtrxfb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiojibkyg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiojlmryd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiopcxybu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiopfumen.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiorpycwq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiorxdfkn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiotewwet.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiouqcwny.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiouxhuym.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiovbggee.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaipallgvj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaipcbwhqf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaipeltnpn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaipgjnqly.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaipgmcaph.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaipixkmpq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaipjocsjp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaipmloaop.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaipnkbljq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaipnselbd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaippjhjor.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaippvbhoo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaipqespls.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaipqreuak.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaipqriyrm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaipqthdpl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiprsbkth.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaipycoipe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiqcojdrn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiqjaccvo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiqmdadsf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiqnycnns.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiqodtigh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiqonljqk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiqqwcpok.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiqsrilyq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiqtptsmg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiquwsotd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekairaiaskf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekairdnwwgu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekairersorh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaireyhfal.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekairfcorkr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekairfqxrbl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekairhgxtib.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekairhnbwhf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekairjimiqk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekairlwjwps.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekairmevgux.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekairnfkkag.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekairolallo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekairpovrhh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekairsxdqeo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekairubfqri.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaisbptywi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaisbtllal.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiseagdxd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaisewuola.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaisfpgiuq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaisfxhdko.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaisiksdvn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaisjxrouj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiskigbxt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaislcvtqq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaispjkfku.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaisqovjma.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaisqpntwi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaisrlordk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaissdvlfm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaitbpgbrt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaitbqkdmq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaitcwrbhf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaitelufrf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaitfgovcs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaitmbnhih.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaitpmnftw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaitqtwehk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaitrbwiqb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaitrrqrco.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaitstgxpm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaitvfmrkg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaitvjsubv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaitxgvbbw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiucbaoao.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiucnqfxj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiuektegb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiueppjhs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiugdxljx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiugkqyoj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiugmihxi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiugtmbjy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiuicchok.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiuikdkbl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiujoydps.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiusvsdkk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiuwjnahm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaivarpwou.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaivbcukxv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaivbdeafw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaivcdhtnq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaivfwrgts.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaivicicsm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaivihwuvp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaivkcnggn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaivlharcp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaivlnsgdw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaivmsixno.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaivqdeydk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaivqfnjhc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaivripypi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaivsyxore.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaivvdxgad.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaivvewyff.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaivwcjavq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaivwrpfyd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaivxlimew.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaivxwsbvv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaivyplpoq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiwahyysc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiwbfmhpp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiwcirfnn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiwfihwrp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiwjhyghk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiwjptgxr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiwkjfrkn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiwomsjth.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiwpevtnf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiwqfqajd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiwqhkbgl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiwqjafnp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiwtxxsrx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiwvxulew.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiwxckofx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaixcbxglf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaixcqgtcb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaixdaxtbu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaixdgmhhv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaixevmitx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaixexmgiy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaixkjyaam.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaixlfkrsu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaixltyxas.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaixnvyphv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaixohqwdm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaixstgsne.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaixuceiav.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaixvtkrbv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaixwoawbl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaixxefnyl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaixxowupi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiybmaxyx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiybtdouj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiycnrfsp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiycptmfh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiyctcqpv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiycvxjly.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiyexqnuh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiyeyuynm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiyfwjwrq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiyhfluvu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiyiuycnc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiylfdgjm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiyqjsyqs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiyvpyaug.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaiyxfgexb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajacopcch.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajacwhhva.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajahprmfq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajaimedsn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajakinxwt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajaqdakwp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajaqqbqie.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajatqprog.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajayspksm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajbebytjl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajbewmkhg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajbfyfanl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajbigposc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajbiquayg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajblekxyg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajblhuysh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajbmfwrhk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajbpfnofi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajbpqneqt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajbrkddjh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajbtwpxfo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajbwxixde.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajbxmgtpk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajbyrrkyi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajbyupdbn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajcbkqqlf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajcbltiib.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajcdykdbs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajcehybhe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajcfamcux.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajcgefsef.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajcgfnhbs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajciimgnp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajckhekei.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajcpkpceb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajcpoocgf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajcqovhxm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajcrjvfyf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajctidayj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajcxgflfu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajcyogsxf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajdamsjrb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajdinbpds.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajdkuuxhh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajdmujcil.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajdoodago.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajdrjcvla.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajdsdbkjy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajdsovvdj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajdtrlewa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajdukdtct.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajdvmrpcs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajeadtlhx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajeatfhtx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajeeqnuph.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajeevkbmo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajefffwuh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajeguixgx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajehqbjyf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajekmvvux.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajemlladx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajepoekba.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajermbsrq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajetxvnuj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajeukwnuq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajeuycrpp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajevbnpvg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajexxdrnn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajeywvqho.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajfacidwg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajfakqhty.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajfbwpicm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajfcxekyk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajffgmejt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajfgsprsv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajfhiqwyw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajfhirqvk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajfivksdu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajfjgelpd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajfkjcfwt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajflawpvn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajflqfxos.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajfmvpgsn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajfqhbwet.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajfrcgxvk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajftvuyyu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajfvkbgvd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajfwmdajp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajfwxgeit.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajgaslyrk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajgbootua.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajgelpdkv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajgfahagw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajggovnvo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajghdupwt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajgjidded.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajgmhcljv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajgmhyljv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajgquokgo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajgsjfimj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajgswhuil.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajgwjhcrd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajgwscfou.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajhatmvln.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajhbtynet.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajhbvigfk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajhcxainc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajhjdonjq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajhjgdicm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajhjrucdj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajhkeclap.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajhontdtn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajhosflhi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajhqsokrj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajhtllqxs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajhvbpkap.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajhvrhbkr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajhyllvhi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajibmwxpv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajicfxann.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajiddedmi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajidjesjy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajidmffyx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajieydnrn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajihdepil.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajihujbvw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajijqeayx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajijqstue.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajijwbayt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajimkpjtw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajimnhtqt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajinhdybc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajiobmdql.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajiqrbhbg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajirqnfle.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajirsiphx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajisxfmae.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajiujfoav.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajiuooptw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajiyciybd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajjapiyfl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajjcjrros.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajjjpuyey.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajjnadscn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajjptypax.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajjqjdpax.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajjtkyixo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajjvpmkat.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajjvvhfuq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajjwbgbyq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajjxagnlh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajkclgdox.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajkffbboj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajkhbfgqg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajkkwdumg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajklajuuu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajknhcfoi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajkoahigw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajkpbltjf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajksitbwn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajksywawd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajlbqqpxy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajlcqrliw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajlekqyno.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajlewitui.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajlglftyk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajlhwokwb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajlkrebmi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajllxrnmu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajlmlmomu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajlohcxos.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajlouuxjc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajltuvbid.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajlyiwccx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajmbxfnis.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajmccvfcl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajmcgxkuc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajmhfxvpo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajmhuevpd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajmilkfys.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajmjejwkn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajmjhplcf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajmkvewsu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajmlykubv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajmnjrjbc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajmtvasfu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajmwdigvc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajmwgyndq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajmxhrwqu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajnaagajc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajnafjpey.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajnbsmaaa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajncludhl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajndxywoe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajnkijfsw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajnlddrgu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajnmoxiym.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajnmwkiyi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajnnhctca.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajnnjqvcu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajnodwnoe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajnouipgv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajnqdedtd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajnqxgrjm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajnsaqtbu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajnsiwrxp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajntfolti.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajnuwygsw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajnuygddf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajnykyfhf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajobddycw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajoeppjxu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajoiftwtk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajojjgswk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajokgiyjo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajokygwej.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajolrbkgr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajolxffxq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajonldmxd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajonnivmk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajopisdxs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajowbueus.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajowrclkj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajpcmpdgn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajperrmwl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajpgdvsko.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajpghwnxn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajpjdusjc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajpkevxof.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajplfuqjb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajpnkpwim.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajpqrkttg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajprktxrg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajprlwdrw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajptfcvsc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajptwrgsh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajpvweggb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajpwqlduk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajqaokruk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajqbpeyfm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajqfgvnxh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajqghiufw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajqifvyek.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajqjrxyqa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajqjswqty.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajqksdqmv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajqktcxjm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajqlcrbue.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajqlqwuii.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajqqighdn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajqsyqeob.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajquwddht.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajquwvryy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajrdeyulx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajrdqlsnc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajrfeoncv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajrfukovh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajrgabplb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajrhdweai.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajrhooifd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajrissdvl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajrjlwlps.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajrkqucio.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajrmfdcuu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajrmxdddp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajrqdgfdv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajrqpsfet.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajrruyndg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajruhddgl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajrunyxnw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajrwlbeac.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajrwraotc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajryukoht.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajscsmcwi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajsdjlecv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajsixwyio.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajsjhoyvi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajsjmmsby.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajslemmcp.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekajsrhaaup.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajsrocyoe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajssxkxlu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajsvxujkr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajtambisn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajtaubmqw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajtbsfrab.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajterbwcm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajtflpdkb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajtfyxtfa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajthqtpyq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajtkvnkux.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajtlwqbgd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajtpokiia.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajuastvrg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajubpvqua.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajugfvpbp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajugvqcxu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajuhagnrb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajuowvtbj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajupdhgku.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajupetfkg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajurkinlx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajuvrtwpi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajuwwjlhk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajuybcasd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajvbhedpq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajvdivdil.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajvecehrw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajvetbcyj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajveweqgu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajvgaboyl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajvhnruah.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajviesnmd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajvitxyds.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajvlkqtng.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajvlvbfsc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajvmnvhwm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajvmyawew.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajvnrttjl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajvoeyjyn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajvpbirbc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajvqagqge.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajvrwsmhu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajvukdlfb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajvvxvyyx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajvwcehym.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajvwennkd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajvwminem.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajvwoqlre.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajvxfwyan.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajvxjioqd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajvyytmcs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajwbaytsk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajwggqmte.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajwhcvasu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajwjkypgn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajwkrmhdd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajwlebygu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajwnhcppa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajwobbpbi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajwqpwjay.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajwrqtmqo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajwxecvrs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajwxehlsa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajwybjwhn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajwyjpuhn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajwymwpdo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajxafqxvy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajxbmedmq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajxbsughj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajxcbjylb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajxdegang.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajxgrsoos.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajxhtpxxr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajxjcaacj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajxjjlngi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajxklramp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajxlbtmit.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajxmfksop.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajxnbjhmd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajxnswogh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajxrduwsa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajxwhyllt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajxxjglfd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajyeckxos.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajyjaiyho.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajyjgwscf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajyqftxsa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajyqgvbmv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajyrifjkb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajyrynuui.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajytlhqpo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajywoxcvi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekajyykkfun.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakairrwjv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakajkghen.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakakriwsl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakalewawh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakaocwxqk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakaogpkrw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakaoptuup.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakaoyqboe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakarnhyyb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakasctknj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakashbogl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakauhrekf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakaukuhus.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakavlxebx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakaxjkhmm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakbcmdlbs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakbfbbkfd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakbfbvrth.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakbhcgqyc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakbhrdhxm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakbmcjsyv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakbmxpnyf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakbmywmoc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakbqdgcbe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakbqwfxar.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakbrwpcqr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakbvmoqto.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakbvrntae.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakbvtsuum.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakbxhfnsn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakbxpradk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakcdnhbic.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakcdrxdbn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakceqesjh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakcjjpiyo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakckfopmm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakckodthg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakcnaiujc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakcnaloyv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakcorwpfl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakcphyenp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakcpsoivv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakcrpohfi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakcuwmevj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakdadhtmc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakdajxuuh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakdalonyf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakdemprsy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakdgtyqgs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakdjlwhns.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakdmhyrsv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakdmqqppe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakdmrnusy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakdosqkti.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakdoybhhb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakdujjvqw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakdumtadk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakdydlnyo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakdyfchej.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakdyqdujm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakebjxdgx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakefhbjwr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakehnvvbh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakekscfnp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakenoatie.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakepqmkiq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakeqaadfd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakeqjgoft.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakexsrgul.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakeyoamva.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakfbqcplo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakfcylitd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakfejgpul.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakffhorxv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakfheanjd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakfhlvyxv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakfirolal.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakfjnnyvs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakfoaonan.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakfsfpais.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakftipcka.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakfvcvhbs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakfwjulgi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakfyimmxh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakgaynbls.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakggdujsi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakghdwyrh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakgkvsiln.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakglbptgd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakgnrdset.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakgpwlnmj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakgujuwph.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakgxgmiyx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakhatojxr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakhbpvfol.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakhdlriqd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakhfpeicu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakhhimktp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakhjeavfi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakhkdajxu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakhkmocbq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakhooenus.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakhpcrrna.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakhpoineh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakhqhwhje.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakhsjxryn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakhtblchj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakhucjsjk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakhwihdld.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakhwjgxjv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakiatmpul.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakibkmael.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakidbllbp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakiexardc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakighkwkx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakigpudwj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakihymayp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakipfqrhm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakiripahv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakisviuxr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakitalxwp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakitqvqxd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakityqxln.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakiudeaaq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakiuhbtik.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakiwfacgm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakixxebhj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakjakknyk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakjatatnp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakjbgcgvd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakjbxnwgh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakjcfwtjg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakjcmjvrd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakjhepoty.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakjiipxhs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakjldljqi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakjlpqcir.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakjmnbxkw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakjorqmyn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakjrqfquj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakjskvahg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakjtaamkj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakjumlfcc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakjumsoae.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakjwjfkjg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakjwjvgfm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakkbfemup.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakkghvuaf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakkgmqonl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakkicnrso.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakkijcipq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakkitglic.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakkkoevkf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakkkvasxs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakkmrejqm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakkoukgfm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakktronbq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakktwupqa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakkvbwfas.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakkwnixvm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakkxxhshm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakkyktjtl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaklbettwe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaklcddbjw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaklckfdpy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakleoiush.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaklfcvmdo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaklmreodt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakloqhrnj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaklrrxsml.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaklsmqflo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakltydqii.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaklxsacyv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaklydcadp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakmbcnpxs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakmbgpfvx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakmbxecil.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakmdkvean.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakmdnhcrc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakmpvkvuw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakmpvoiaq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakmqgdrtf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakmrhctuj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakmsucnmn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakmuhwmqn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakmuidkhx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakmungiyy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakmuoyokx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakmvvuxmb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakmxsuvhy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakmyhywud.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakmyylabh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaknejyald.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakngdrbuf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaknmwaqax.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaknoqxkmy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaknqlwfay.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaknrmbppb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaknrytvnl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakntrsbkd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaknurjhno.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaknvhpmtx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaknxtdada.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaknynsiuc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaknytvfel.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakoamcpff.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakoekktjc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakogeaqqq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakogjeqei.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakohdrcas.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakohfdrfq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakoibwuon.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakoiqcmrq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakoiydhwk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakojapvij.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakomypamr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakopkrsjs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakopqqfqg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakorvmqal.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakorxtdky.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakotwieej.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakpaoixry.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakpbndqtl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakpddhlwe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakpfkwmql.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakpftsdyh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakpklstlc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakplaqrif.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakpotbleg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakpsailhb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakptbbevt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakpvrdrfv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakpwquxhg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakpwwpcbf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakpyqkmhr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakqamfmse.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakqdbciwe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakqfumbdb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakqgudlea.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakqhogabp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakqhrcvpb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakqkcpsoi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakqpwlnga.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakqqrqwmt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakqrtphco.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakqtcveqc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakqxeocbi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakqxhqvab.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakqycexnh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakqygmcdp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakrdxsryr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakrhmevik.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakridfqfg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakrildgat.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakrjhxvke.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakrlceffl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakrntkuyn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakrpcasmj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakrpfpbgb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakrtxixac.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakrujwyen.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaksakvgee.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaksaqvnrj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaksavfbxr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakscfnplo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaksewwumx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaksffkacf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaksihfarq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaksmojfbx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaksngnugu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaksqbxxnf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaksqftral.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaksqhesks.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaksswkcoc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaksucyabg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaktckblbk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaktcsjdqo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaktcssnwf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaktfkkfdd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaktirpafq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaktjapsmr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaktjhmflx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaktliaplt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaktmomrfg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaktmxsbbt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaktogutal.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaktqhcorv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaktqvorxt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaktskcqmy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaktumlmyn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaktvdygvk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaktvqbhae.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaktwubdtn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaktwxyngt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaktyhobid.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakubeweul.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakuccwqip.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakuerrjqr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakuilfebo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakujylkoj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakulvgewq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakuoyecui.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakurfbdxj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakurihgeo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakuuocwls.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakveltedc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakveooixb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakvfqnkhu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakvjkffbb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakvpbfuen.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakvsxgcsy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakvtopner.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakwaffqmj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakwbnakop.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakwdbiiph.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakwhlxfmn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakwkyeaqy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakwlhwjuq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakwotigfi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakwovbako.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakwrdjbxm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakwvomdef.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakwwwmjnw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakwxbongn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakwxemoxe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakwxfuxnv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakwywuust.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekakxavnlwv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakxckkhcu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakxervfej.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakxfwunxl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakxjiekrx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakxkowkqy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakxlarrba.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakxmoobft.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakxmriifa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakxnccjvm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakxtsfmmg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakxuefbcl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakxuhlhin.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakyahmxqx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakyayobvr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakycyhvgs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakydkoral.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakygrmfgu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakyjkwooq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakylywcya.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakymmwffa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakynufkkk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakyppoqnq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakypxufmn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakyrcffkf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakytwfbgb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakyunnopt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakywbyidc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakyxrroym.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakyxrtyel.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakyxvicpb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekakyyxplbp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalaayqqin.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalacxarxq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaladxrbqn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalagsnqob.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalakxhnyt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalamuxwxn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalaocjjai.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalaqarqaj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalaqrjduv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalawtqrdk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalaxmgyyp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalbanngjj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalbaupqno.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalbcrgfuc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalbfkdxsc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalbioiqen.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalbitqtwe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalbjfytyt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalbjgrrch.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalbkywsxy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalbnqtyve.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalboecpih.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalboqwsph.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalbvfperj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalbvgjvfk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalbvtiwcj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalbwqvkhr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalbxsjkdq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalbxsxeqd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalcampegb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalcguiewl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalcjfivck.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalcldqgyi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalcnamlbe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalcokkjpn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalcqvqlpx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalcsikvif.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalcuxsrfw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalcwoluvr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalcwxkcmy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalcxigmmx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalddmbnan.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaldekjahb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaldlksujm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaldnkpkbo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaldnoesid.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaldnvyeyp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaldqgyidn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaldrwmltu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaldtpysoc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaldumddue.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaldwxodjt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaldyiphaw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalebyguat.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalecklggu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaleffdvwb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalegvdkgl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalehcmtwg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalekdcdhj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaleohmhbj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaletamtft.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaleugbdas.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalevgnwms.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalfgfatvv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalfhrgsdm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalfinxxwi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalflpnbdr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalfmmpugp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalfobjvbe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalfqggoxk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalfqoaqik.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalftbtiaj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalftfckun.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalgaafkjt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalgcissbb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalgdnnpsg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalgdxewxo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalgemaoow.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalgfqkwta.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalglhdpsg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalgmodsdk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalgmwybif.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalgrmitfa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalgsbwnfc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalguqvdng.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalgycshms.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalharlfpo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalhbctund.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalhcejvll.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalhfeqpdv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalhkjbtna.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalhlacriq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalhmqxjsr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalhnpmsxq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalhomtypg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalhpqrqox.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalhqexpgs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalhtkxhtc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalhvjipve.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalhxafase.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalhxfmpqj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalibkpgwg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalidvjnvm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaligrclsi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalijglksc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalikiatmp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaliljeyqh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalinxamkp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalioijvwp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaliosmeei.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaliqvpifj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalirxxdrx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalitfvisy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaliurvifv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalixwvytr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaliyjivrr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaljalhgxf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaljarpaiw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaljattvla.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaljccpwof.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaljcfirjh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaljioebkp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaljkvtfqq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaljoxxtkm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaljpepnmf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaljqynmaa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaljrbtcka.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaljtexvmo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaljtliyxu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaljtpdoft.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalkbfujqc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalkbkuqbn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalkbmcnwx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalkcyxlsd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalkdlekgx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalkhpcxjv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalkhsfvdt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalkjhtadt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalkkrnbwe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalklgrmit.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalkofofvt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalkpxfxxc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalkqdfdjh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalkqhrxjt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalkrcalor.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalksdgwmj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalkttmflf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalkugoanm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalkvplxft.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalkvwyvxi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekallchbwyv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekallcxrsta.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekallfcufis.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekallgrropu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekallgvxexp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekallkcnbqr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekallkwotig.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalllsdwlh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekallmprrrr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekallocjeph.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalloqidfv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekallpjagnf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekallqiujys.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekallqwpslp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekallrknrhv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekallrlukrh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekallsavrqo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekallsfkums.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekallwvlvgj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekallyrjgyh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalmfixlon.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalmgvbyhj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalmjuvrux.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalmlgtmkf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalmmoucno.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalmstbihc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalmuuriqi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalmxnhwbn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalmymwfdb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalnaeeoao.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalnbjfncd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalnchuvfd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalncjcpni.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalncllrep.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalnekjqcw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalnellwii.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalnfbaeyu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalnhkiadq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalnhwvnga.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalnjbyrrk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalnjgvekk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalnjkqwmy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalnllawjr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalnnycpxd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalnoeynrn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalnpwwjxh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalnqsnedc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalnxxtnmj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalnyitskw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaloamuvhk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalodshtbn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaloeetxes.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaloeukrgs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaloiqseke.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalojvmyaw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalojxbmed.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalomfqgjl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalomhubbo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalopdsddg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalopmlfav.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaloqrciqn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalorhqfce.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalorhwklj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalospyqbk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaloudwrdk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaloufitfj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaloymrivi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaloyvleiv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalparpxtx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalpbhrvyu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalpbnjdrn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalpepnawi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalpfmcrnh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalpgvgbat.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalpikxnyy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalpiorfur.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalpjcaksv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalpjtcanu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalpkcsigf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalpkosvdf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalpmhdedt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalpnfjvkw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalpshxcmk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalptxjhdf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalpuafakp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalpuewldc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalputfdat.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalpvjvknt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalpyukfye.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalqaslmpp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalqbfnwku.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalqbqrial.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalqbrfusx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalqfejkta.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalqflwxds.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalqgfovur.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalqhuuygp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalqjciqsh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalqkanhad.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalqkymbbj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalqmbmnyo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalqqospdu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalqqwlswe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalqrfrmdn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalqsjkehr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalqsolgar.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalrapmrnm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalrbjifsb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalrccyjyc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalrcwyopn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalresdgyl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalrkqmaka.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalrnlxgcv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalrrvtilg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalrvwtcxv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalrvxvrwf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalsaxjkti.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalsbmsypb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalscbvbmm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalscoitde.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalscrnowo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalscxofsm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalsdhubxr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalsecjbdp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalseqjopc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalsgwlpvr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalsilvvqx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalskpryjf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalsnajkms.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalsoffxuf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalsrcfxuf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalsrhqvxm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalsugsffr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalswbjqja.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalsxlqehe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaltakwliu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaltcosdeh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaltgsqapa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaltjlnsev.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaltpdyquv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaltpkohjh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaltpoofdq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaltpsmqsy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaltqkexoe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaltufqrtv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaltxofqfw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaltyngbpt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaltyxasqt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalubitxml.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalueghmqt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaluhhitew.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalukiuhbt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalumtbjfp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalumwqwls.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaluqjyxye.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaluqoakbm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalusigliq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaluuaysky.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaluwaimwn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaluwjwlyw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaluyipalu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalvbewwec.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalvbisiwd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalvbmdgct.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalvbobakp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalvcpdkrj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalvdbwoxk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalveitolk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalvhtfyqp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalvisgyme.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalvjlpcpv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalvjsptla.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalvmacaae.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalvorintn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalvoulbok.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalvpfeowg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalvpsqvhy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalvrlkxld.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalvxhvjpe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalwbbtqbt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalwbsegig.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalwcghxvi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalwcqllgo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalwffmwtx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalwfnpotd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalwikycgu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalwjwpswl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalwnutnco.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalwopsryd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalwtdrijk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalwuapcpt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalwuudfqj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalwvhumdm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalwxidwqp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalxalqknc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalxcnfdrv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalxcxwdrc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalxdcbujp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalxeujqod.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalxhyqfpj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalxljmicj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalxmwovec.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalxocpjrn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalxruscwu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalxsduiyb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalxvneujv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalxvptcuu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalxvypnqr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalxyxfsru.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalycqpbqj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalydbxoll.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalyelrohb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalygdenmk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalyiegeav.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalyjgehxo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalyjnlieb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalykvppra.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalymiuklx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalymmfgep.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalyowlwyu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekalytfxwyv.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekalyvolyss.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamaamrpnl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamaaubbdx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamabhyflv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamaceojnl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamahfxwgb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamahksdjj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamakpcarx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamalkgicd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamaqqawoj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamatrpqdf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamavbxdfb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamavdenwk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamavokqlk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamawmkxks.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamaxtvvdu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekambarjhuj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekambeehysf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekambetxyrk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekambhlsvrc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamblaoivg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamblhefdv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamblmjeid.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekambmiuryf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekambmlbmsl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekambmnyojb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekambpvngxr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekambqdkmvy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekambrmxdhq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekambrsamua.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekambsdimlj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekambsganxx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekambsikjrx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekambsncnpx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekambtrusfe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekambtyjrtr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekambwwabnw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekambxttcxu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamcdtiaum.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamcexsxpo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamchexehq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamchildnq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamchotobr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamcmjqltf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamcoeasik.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamcofycpl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamcscxhhi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamcstxjrk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamcsvhxag.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamcudchup.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamcvsshfr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamcwlnkmj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamcydqvgu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamdbldfmu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamdctgiub.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamdcytlos.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamddkhxbq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamdgrxjws.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamdhekybx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamdjpayhy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamdjvpbir.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamdkhllky.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamdonrsjy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamdtaslsk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamdujxefl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamdvkmnds.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamdwpjgmx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekameaqouhe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamefcdbpt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamefclgex.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamegmseth.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamegnqcud.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekameicigqb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamejkgweq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamejobcqm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamekoajvx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamemegcvl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekameojarru.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamepwosaa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamesexhst.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekametqmhrt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekameucjnmf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamevaqiyi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekameyjwdog.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamfajxfvy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamfbfdgft.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamfcplpkh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamfdsdlra.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamfeuljew.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamfeuttuk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamfkryyqq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamfmeuvvs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamfmhkddd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamfmolvra.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamfmssrgm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamfqlbnqr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamfrcqesk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamfrjepxc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamfumourp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamfvpipgl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamfwkaeva.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamfwuhlnb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamfxohepm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamgcymebw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamgeecdiu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamghjhter.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamgjimjmh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamgjjvpmk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamgjmpocn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamgkvxdut.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamgnuaxxd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamgvleuap.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamgvpyuon.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamhbgvfus.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamhbwsmyd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamhckpvbl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamhdtrtoy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamhensmfn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamhitpmnj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamhmbjsge.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamhndslcf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamhnkburt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamhuvvwvk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamhuxihca.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamhyjbvxo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamifxcqwp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamigqpaxl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamihknisb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamihusxhp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamillkcnk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamimdvkmn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamirlcueb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamisaaval.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamitnolyj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamitpntpu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamitslspe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamjaddfrh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamjajqfcx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamjbsaxri.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamjccboic.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamjeopake.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamjiikvko.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamjiktkke.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamjiogyuo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamjmniafw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamjoevyto.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamjofnsax.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamjohtubt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamjvpmiun.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamkbimvst.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamkdjgmem.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamkgawswi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamkhbrvwl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamkicujvi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamkiqxdya.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamkirroyf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamkkefhbj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamkkmxsuv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamkliqpxk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamklusqbk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamkqcsksb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamksfvndp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamkufkjaq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamkurrkjv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamkwsrwlf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamkyprmkt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamkyroplo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamlaqiqup.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamlayvieh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamlbdplct.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamlbtrbgy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamlcwrlgb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamldrsdji.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamlexfqhp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamljurlid.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamlkhhucr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamlmiudnj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamlmomuvt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamlogeijn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamlokfolt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamlrdvjxv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamlrgsbwv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamlsevxpa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamltohdwk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamlwelydi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamlyftdyj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamlysulxs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekammaptfey.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekammdtivxk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekammemkydo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekammjdjkgs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekammjdmhow.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekammmeocys.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekammocjrwm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekammrolkfs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekammtbafnh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekammudbtao.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekammvvsxqm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekammwdlfcv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekammwhdtgv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekammwpihcn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekammwvikbb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekammygmome.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamnbkoftq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamndginqy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamneowchv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamnfqplnh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamnisulvy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamnmanlua.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamnmsfbdl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamnmtpnjl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamnoconbk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamnpcfcft.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamnqeebwu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamnsfeper.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamnvavidk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamnylguvo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamoaqihjx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamoenykdv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamoevmamq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamofxvnas.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamoluxyhp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamomtptdi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamomyhtwv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamonmdnfh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamooafrsc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamoqliwdo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamouofpcu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamowrjqig.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamoyavppe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamoyebscv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamoyvgmlp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekampakjstl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekampbsdhey.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekampctacmi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekampfetcvv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamphammou.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamphnnefx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekampieoxwo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekampietkvc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekampiqenou.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekampkwllph.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamplrpoci.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamplygjkx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekampnilums.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekampoulaiq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekampqqpueo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamprjsxkq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekampxltbel.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekampyitcmt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamqaapwte.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamqditkxu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamqdsgolw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamqentwis.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamqfvicbt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamqhtnhjx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamqjiuoop.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamqjkyhuf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamqkjaute.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamqkleoiu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamqkpbndq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamqoxyvju.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamqpecypd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamquyficp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamrbfxmto.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamrcviryf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamrcyrtmp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamrdurqov.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamrdwrnmu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamrfvirps.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamrjlhvgg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamrkfrtwn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamrlcokkj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamrnjhbyn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamrnmvioy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamrsxojov.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamrvrgxjm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamrwuyfqf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamrxshgob.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamsbdxdfv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamscofkgp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamsdikfpq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamsfprrjs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamsggpgxs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamshadkpc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamshayjbn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamshspyal.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamsifxmaw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamsjgbdrv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamsjocbhc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamskarcij.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamskywnyi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamslljibv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamstbipcu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamsteitxh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamsudkmad.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamsychtvj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamsytaxmo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamtaruffw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamtbuvmob.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamtcaywhw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamtcptpus.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamtfetjcc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamtjwjkyp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamtojeatd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamtpnjlpk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamtunfhty.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamtuutmst.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamtvfyiyg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamtwfwvjm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamtylsswe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamuelxdfq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamuftryfd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamujifnoa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamujrwrna.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamumgpvsl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamunarlso.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamuriyher.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamuullmsb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamvbbcsqt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamvdexynm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamvdnaakr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamvgxwvtl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamvhrrqxs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamvlvwyge.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamvmwswhy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamvndgoko.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamvotjldh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamvqcoobn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamvrvkibh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamvsgjwpa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamvttaces.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamvvftvwn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamvvihtsx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamvwinrya.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamvwmfldd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamvyqhodw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamvyqqpsc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamwfdqdnc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamwhbdkbs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamwojxcbc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamwpqdnkh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamwpquedf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamwrmpcsd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamwtntmhx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamwwvlknt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamwxijnew.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamwxqhtbe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamwycuiot.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamxavygda.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamxdddpue.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamxeberfy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamxesghhn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamxfqxymt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamxhgqgea.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamxlbkvgg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamxnpiefl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamxnsuvfc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamxnxmuqx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamxomfbpb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamxowfsul.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamxscvgkd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamyardrsu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamybliefj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamycfodjr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamycghjso.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamycsbcjf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamyctcwfv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamyedsiua.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamyesnguv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamyestdnx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamyiaxmbc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamyjftvvb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamyjwqgoq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamykqixvt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamyktliap.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamykypxuf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamyojvcpk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamyrhksri.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamysbdrgf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamysnuryg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekamysxldwn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanadscnun.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanaespdll.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanahxkfdi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanaldbokl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanalvgxha.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanamshgsm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanaphmbps.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanashnrll.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanasyfddf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanatjahyl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanawiwfjg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanaxrxrmb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanbakyxex.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanbbxvsin.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanbcoxaoh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanbeffusg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanbenavqu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanbheewev.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanbjlatfk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanblsoeyd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanblsqqhh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanbmighdu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanbpbddnd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanbqhebpb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanbtdhqee.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanbuusxaj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanbuxiesy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanbvnpbyl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanbxgfiib.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekancafmnac.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanccwmsje.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekancdrhvfp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekancfhmmdv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekancgjbdfl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanchopjgi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanckwjwaq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanclcoqxd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanclfsamv.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekancljepyb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekancmwhywa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekancqxvipt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekancrjmjnd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekancsbkpap.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekancwuawom.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekancwuvwyr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekancxaobqh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekancysjkvu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekandaxssgb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekandbiuxvq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekandcgyprd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekandcrfkst.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanddtgtor.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekandehtsdb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekandesfeno.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekandgkwats.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekandihehvd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekandkyfyre.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekandqjcifv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekandrdapxa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekandwdyojo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekandxapikn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekandydhfup.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekandyreaku.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanealyfxl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanecbnaai.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanechmxsw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanecycoda.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaneexglpp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanehkojeq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaneifrpwb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaneijvmna.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanelqkehc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanemnijho.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaneokcreh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaneoniebh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaneoylnrx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanepsyoje.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanesasrup.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanesawomu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanesnvtnl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanetbkvpt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaneueylxs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanfbkvtao.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanfhfeiyn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanfhxnlcy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanfjpeivb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanfjvkwfd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanflkijgg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanfllqpcc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanfluwgqj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanfmfvpip.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanfvfgnsx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanfwdtlkm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanfwwmsbn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanfxlumtf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanfxxxcht.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekangbgdljr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekangbwxpdg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekangdyfpum.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekangehkepc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekangehtqpw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekangemplek.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekangeveduo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanggiroeh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekangicbcfw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekangipdswp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekangitakdm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekangivtcdd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekangjndslt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekangjnryca.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekangohytvv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekangojfwiy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekangslthkb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanguhkjry.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekangwnsafk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekangxbrqay.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanhayqlpk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanhbloxuy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanhdfruxl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanhdmcpob.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanhdtvyqg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanhetkciu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanhfaioku.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanhivsesb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanhjjwlyq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanhkdlhou.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanhkhxtps.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanhlecklg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanhmccopd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanhmpnprt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanhmsbxjo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanhphwcqx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanhpovifp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanhpplohy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanhrmficj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanhschqhq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanhsqmlwh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanhtydbvy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanhyfcjrq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaniaamari.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanibcogkh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanibgptrv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanicoyyup.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanihydqnp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanijopefj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanijwhmwb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanikdusii.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanilarhko.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanildlidv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaniqbxctc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanisckmqg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaniskgchs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanivhfxni.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaniyqbbqt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanjaradwg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanjhbcakr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanjhblqvm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanjihumgs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanjkfhean.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanjkmicsg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanjoccjhi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanjpdnehd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanjwyljqe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanjxlwapj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekankbqcwhk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekankedwjgk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekankfyigcs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekankgftyir.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekankgqvemo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekankiqpwvt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekankkbmywm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekankkcentu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekankkgigwl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekankkxfwun.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanklbepuo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekankltiilj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanklwgfrb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekankphrjdg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekankrorwyg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekankuifrqh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekankwluqoh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekankxeeqoi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekankxhifaj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekankxwbrot.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekankyhwdki.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanlcuspgc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanlgiejrb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanlkhbbwa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanltipiyo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanludckyh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanlvnnefi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanlyjdgor.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanmaupsil.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanmcmahrx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanmfrsual.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanmhcotkk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanmhmnqlj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanmhwlygo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanmixkgju.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanmklfcvm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanmlmikum.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanmnnrlcp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanmqiyxox.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanmrwhyxn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanmuggrdt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanmvrkshy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanmwleiel.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanmwxllrj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanngsiwpl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekannifkojn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekannqnjaap.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanntgnmpi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekannyojsny.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanoaphwbu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanocakphe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanoeslrxq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanoftvomu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanoilhsqo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanokhjmrs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanolyvahi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanonujtue.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanoopjrrs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanouptyxm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanoynelge.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanoyokvqx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanpbagycj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanpbhltnj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanpctqwur.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanpdblhah.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanpecwjuo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanpejebcw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanpfvagyh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanpguqnub.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanphfuwbw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanpieflrm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanpimoxkp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanpioahev.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanpixdgmh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanpkhfmiw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanpkmcefj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanpmqdmrn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanpnfnvke.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanpoqnwfq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanpowcvft.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanppeuaou.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanppmhkju.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanprmlitl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanpslcghj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanpupyhtd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanpvdmxaq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanpvqbgvi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanpvxgked.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanpyftnvd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanpytifim.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanqbmcpby.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanqbnvosr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanqcfmqkq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanqdysbgq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanqehjbvd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanqejyyue.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanqeldytj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanqeveusd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanqhjkoig.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanqhkdsjw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanqhmkqey.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanqivbdea.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanqmiabow.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanqmxgapa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanqoclgwv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanqpbearj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanqprpyug.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanqquvdwl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanqtefumh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanqtwevbk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanqufxbld.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanqvbysew.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanqxoicmq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanqysvxgm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanrbqfcfq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanrbxjheq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanrdnxmkt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanrkkvays.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanrkncpbr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanrmcatwx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanroqdbdx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanrpdfuna.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanrpkvutq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanrqgujdl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanrsbxvwp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanrtbqemq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanrttjlbl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanrutpnrj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanrvxbfai.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanrxhqqia.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanrydxfqw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekansadcncv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekansbclurl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekansdkmkcr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekansfwpxwr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekansipolrg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekansisvidj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanskwymuw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekansmjueyv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekansogskbr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekansquafnx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekansqvfthl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekansrdswuh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekansrncwci.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekansuvirno.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekansxhseoj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekantdkxhvl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekantgbeiyw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanthwypgr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekantiqpxmy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekantjxhdqv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekantlwvxjg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekantnlkhbb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekantnsjela.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekantqbknqm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekantryxjks.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekantvaafbc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekantvauayr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanuaxxdci.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanubyowbn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanucvsphd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanudjpcby.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanufufori.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanuisutjh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanujoilgg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanukavral.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanumaselv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanupavnmr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanusmjcrt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanutehoam.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanuuhhbof.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekanuvwspdy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanuwlhryo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanuyrrtpj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanvcoinen.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanvcpheaq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanvgiotdi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanvnmhsfd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanvrbmupu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanvriblir.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanvvekpjx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanvviyctk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanvyefrux.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanwbydejc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanwcfpilk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanwfdccts.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanwfgwrnt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanwgdfish.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanwjbhftq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanwjltuvb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanwjpsdjp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanwkridfq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanwkvvexj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanwqgsyfv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanwrblkmp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanwrdvgjd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanwrtgnfx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanwvcobge.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanwwfudmf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanxfdfbja.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanxnmwxbi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanxoacwgy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanxprsnaw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanxqwecet.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanxyaapeg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanyblcjen.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanybmsvqa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanybtfpdd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanycqgdxg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanycqxxrf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanydwfhbw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanyewqsrp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanyipyibt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanymivhuo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanymokotl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanymsghfi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanyndlkmb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanyotapji.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanypsxhjj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanyseklgt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanytshngu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanyvynfpg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanywwqppv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekanyxbwnes.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoabrolkn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoaedtdvr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoaejqkwu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoafdlrlb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoagtawkn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoajkhksr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoajvifhl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoaniiset.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoantxlpo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoanxlsjq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoaonangx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoaqhvktb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoarbpyad.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoaswtmsq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoawwksbb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoawwntjo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoaypjjnx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaobbaxvbp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaobfmiccb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaobftxuhp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaobgklhvx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaobgkuatx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaobhhywgk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaobjjifre.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaobjmmyty.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaobjnywtb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaobktkxbq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoblvkwtq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaobpmdvvs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaobuowlao.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaobxpexxk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaocaejdct.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaocatqytp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaocdhsqek.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaocjrwmnm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaockcqaqm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaockpdmqs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaocnqtwev.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaocnutpkg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaocofqwyp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoconbkuw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaocounulx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaocpbunwx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaocqbuahm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaocsirety.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoctfhxri.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaocthaxco.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoctsaxry.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaocuolsjk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaocvrpxsp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaocvxgqtn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaodbohrpu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaodcmmqxf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaodexogeh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaodfrfotp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaodhdmyfu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaodiqiyvb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaodndqjci.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaodshnfwt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaodtmuvek.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoebvhetk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoecsdfon.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoeeeiuad.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoeekhnbk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoeepvfyy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoeerfjif.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoefcdtae.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoehepjww.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoekiwfac.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoekmvcgq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoelyqcui.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoemfdfxt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoempqfoc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoeqaechk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoesgxayi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoetrufnk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoevhncla.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoevwgmov.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoewgcqel.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoewjtgvk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoewrpmoa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaofdlvqqr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaofeiaimu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoffjxuru.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaofhkjjku.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaofjuascj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaofkyggaj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaofnxtsno.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaofqhgudr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaofqktkam.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaofqwypqk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoftmvgmh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaofxyhinf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaofycmcyc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaofyfiomf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaogaajfml.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaogcbukxv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaogclbmpf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaogdcqklk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoghlpvbw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaogigxwff.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaogjpudyp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaogkqsbab.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaogmelcwt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaognpqfva.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaogobckoc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaogrrgfqp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaogsjssob.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaogsleutu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaogvjaahf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaogvwbkas.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoheikked.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaohgsrudy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaohhfagew.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaohmdeagx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaohmxcwbt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaohnclfsa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaohpotibv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaohrkpumi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaohucydcb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaohvbdiup.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaohvbqvxv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaohvmvqjm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaohxypjpu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoibgeyhp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoierdkam.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoifclafp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoifnnbfe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoigmvkrx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoiilhaip.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoilytxuu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoiogclhq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoiowyrbl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoipkburl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoiqywilw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoisiygga.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoitqqnxl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoixiruva.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaojarxeva.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaojbxdxlh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaojcqvfxt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaojdhsqpp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaojekpugf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaojetmrpy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaojhgqkff.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaojjgmrhn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaojkvtpsg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaojlavngg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaojobyjqf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaojqlfbvq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaojqxporu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaojsaamck.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaojstwgap.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaojvclkoy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaokbgsmoc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaokcpkqra.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaokdgcxpi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaokdwnmud.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaokesclkh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaokeseblq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaokgeojdh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoklagxao.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaokqjvjfc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaokqxbjvv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoktftatl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaokxcxaqx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaokxixdhi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaokyhkiyy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaolamtpqs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaolbbtfbv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaolcauvwk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoldjilpj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoldwxihf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaolhysipm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaolkdjcvm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaolohbbvn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaolqicisc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaolqyamxj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaolrknowi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaolsoyngr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaolsvtyxo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoltifohf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaolugjkko.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoluqruhy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoluxphkj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaolxjtjmd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaolxpfouc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaomcbsdqg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaomfbpbhi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaomjtystr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaomkbqxbi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaomkcjfxr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaomlauuaw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaomstpumv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaomuevkwi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaomwebfmw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaonapgdms.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaonbgrfqy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaonhroudw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaonhwtsmt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaonhyncjq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaonkvygtr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaonmhnymo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaonpcmvgk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaonrsjyhc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaonwavdnj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaonxqkjdg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoobaxmdt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoohuyvkh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaooiljvap.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoojobddy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoomlrshp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoonsbckk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoonwqair.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaooqjteao.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaopabuhxh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaopaxubga.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaopdxhnrv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaopfchdnx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaopffufqu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaopiyqiqd.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekaopjiardi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoplxfcdb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaopnvqnut.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoppqasrb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoprlajoc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoprnxbxt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaopsejvca.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoptljrxo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaopudswnt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaopwrvkyf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaopyllglh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoqfgolow.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoqhuitxx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoqicpjyc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoqidfvcs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoqifmxsd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoqjjdqjp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoqjklpsp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoqjrpgwq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoqlbnqty.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoqnarutc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoqofltdj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoqowitnr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoqqmclgn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoqsemvpy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoqstaugn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoquebgyp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoqupivnd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoqusdssl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoqwyypdy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoqydscoh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoqyrncll.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaorbhlihn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaorbnpbcc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaorednphe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaorekupux.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaorhwusfs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaorlaxwuy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaorlkfvpr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaornoehfi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaorrhqgau.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaorrsncla.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaorsjrbka.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaorskffht.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaorvcbaoa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaorwhmvhi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaorwjxvdw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaosdhouyw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaosfwilqd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaosfxxlaj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoskuxgnk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaosluidev.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaosojdoic.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaosqktiyg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaossfsrfn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaostbjblc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaosttigdc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaosyrtkph.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaotbgupbt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaotbhqxgo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaotcwtnvt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaotjjoctr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaotjrmfdc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaotndlrhi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaotqllbeq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaotsvwobo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaottqfofg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaotwpjlgi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoubijtfq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoucjaths.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoucsiskx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoudetxgv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoudkseny.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoudncrhx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaougowfwa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaouiltkif.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoulaiqhb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaouplcjva.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoupuefkp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaourhbqme.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaourhqlik.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaournwxlw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaouuirxxm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaouvogxyx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaouwmjkpc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaouwsjtdu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaovblpxys.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaovbqxald.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoveoqffj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaovgegjcc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaovhwwyin.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoviceomx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoviddilm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaovkvfqnk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaovmoedov.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaovnlyfyy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaovpxotuq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaovujjomt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaovvosnqc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaovwbynmt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaovyvvwqy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaowgggfde.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaowgvwmuo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaowhdfcbt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaowhsfxne.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaowlbepna.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaownylkyy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaowqrlcmi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaowrqmhvd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaowrrvvol.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaowspgoxg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaowtqwxtl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaowuebklp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaowuolsed.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaowvtkcuu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaowvwhysn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaowytunlf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaowyvukeh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoxafxone.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoxakoaju.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoxambjrq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoxavbtru.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoxcqurtp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoxejtver.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoxfamfjl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoxfinscn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoxfoaijr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoxglghxi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoxinntku.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoxjxedum.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoxkmqiom.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoxpcvhvt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoxqgupia.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoxqlcucy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoxsmbhxc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoxsqpijq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoxteckdm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoxtwberg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoxuuspvj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoxvhtmjn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoxwwsbnc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoxxfocln.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoxxknxis.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoxxqyfhn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoybdwaue.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoybxrggy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoydgrvix.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoyetyhsj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoyexpeuy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoyglnjwi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoyiidxbt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoyisewwi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoykaoyqb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoylhrvni.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoynaowvl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoyneijvm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoyopnvqn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoypicjsy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoyqjpwqo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoysavswl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoysokejf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoyvdqqrf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoyvfcciq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoyvmgwkf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaoyymmvsr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapaeuekjb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapagfqoyc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapagqhida.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapaicnuwp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapaiuccrw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapakjvjys.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapakpixof.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapamjjixv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapamqimxb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapamybxve.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapaoyxqux.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapatixkgr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapawmudtj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapbawtmlt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapbdjqjmb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapbeamdhm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapbedomds.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapberxchm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapbeuobrd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapbilwnff.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapbimxfme.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapblomfqg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapbnqdysb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapbqwwrvv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapbrrxgap.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapbtjxhga.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapbumqmqv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapbwxirjq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapbyafaba.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapbyqpasq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapcalstur.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapcbhakki.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapccdsuiw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapccjkhvh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapccqrwed.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapcexstlj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapceyxyva.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapcfgwfva.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapcfmynbt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapcidaskw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapckfskhq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapckhjtnr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapcngvcyn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapcnsxfki.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapcnxwptb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapcqosadi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapcrfgdeb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapcsskkcd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapcsyeejj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapcxluijt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapdanyydv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapdeficip.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapdglctsq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapdhhggyy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapdjuvonq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapdkkjmgt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapdmtokgm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapdoqkjll.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapdpicbuw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapdqgcfsf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapdsddghx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapdsfbwgh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapdsigrsq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapdsspcjm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapdtjfnti.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapdvrocnn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapdwhugda.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapdxexixq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapdydptgb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapdymitpo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapecgxbsu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapedssqbd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapefcoaon.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapefjkeki.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapegsdiir.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapejfhiqw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapekjiuvv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapemojqis.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapeokloxq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapepnmfgn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapepqvdns.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapeqfmvja.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaperhoswb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapevyosux.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapexyaxpi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapfareimk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapfavabia.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapfctugng.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapfeshujn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapfevhggb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapffvkvhp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapfgjubef.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapfmekhnp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapfmnobic.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapfnuebow.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapfqjdyne.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapfteuqjj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapftvmwid.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapfwlmyka.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapfxpcqyl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapgdqwcvf.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekapgdygpag.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapgepytsj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapggbfohe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapghfwkpl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapgilirrm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapgjqitwj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapgjqoxfu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapgksaqvn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapgltakda.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapgmtkkur.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapgooleew.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapgqoabjg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapgqvpbrg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapgqvsbjd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapgtfyddt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaphbnupng.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaphdsuluu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaphedcvev.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapheygcbe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaphfnlplw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaphfpirtn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaphkmvgnc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaphllchke.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaphmfnmhf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaphnsycob.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaphobtoqr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaphoghlpv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaphrcknho.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaphtdgdic.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaphugrhew.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaphuihtiu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaphvcmows.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaphwlptja.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaphwvjypx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapiddwxxw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapigqpfun.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapihtauhi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapihxocyv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapilvpyhb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapipapnob.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapiwtsjpr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapixhxuyb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapjaxpvei.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapjbwuady.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapjdmfson.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapjeeimwn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapjeifhqt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapjepqicy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapjevfvrm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapjfinyux.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapjgjxffb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapjgxajss.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapjilrrvj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapjinknbr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapjkglpcg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapjlptjjn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapjnktqix.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapjnlsskm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapjpfqurj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapjqnpnsf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapjvijnhs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapkedmhds.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapkeqtetr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapkglntbk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapkgolyid.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapkikcaxt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapkkdwoyd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapkkighvm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapkkovcpa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapktryiod.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapkwnlbef.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapkxmnxan.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaplakncow.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaplmaxtvv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaplnsscab.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaplqrucim.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaplradmby.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaplttqxvs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapmaoprrn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapmcjtxcq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapmeekerw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapmfywgoy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapmgifcaj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapmhkjujr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapmihxwag.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapmjrwrob.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapmmenefg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapmmtxsek.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapmrfstbl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapmrtfoci.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapmtqrfrp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapmttrxnm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapmxhicpn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapmyxddoo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapnhabiju.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapnhsfevq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapnjgcsbm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapnjodgtr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapnmkgxeg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapnomdnqp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapnrglavr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapnsmglyd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapnxouxtt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapockvwjf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapodugvti.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapoexjjel.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapoframmf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapoiytrav.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapokurbci.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapondcnxm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapopewbdu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapoqhvlfi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapoqxsoss.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaporelpda.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaposcswhl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaposrmhlm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaposturwe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapouvvifj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapovbemmw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapowddqxn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapoxthlgu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekappapfcgy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekappbewiaa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekappdbgeuy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekappglihhb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekappgoolxn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekappgsfqul.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapphvojyv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekappisuhqu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekappiwgjjo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekappjyjaiy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapplluldh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapplnaeeo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapplrbgfg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekappltfdui.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekappmohksg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekappnwvmef.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekappvcmrgk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekappwkbidn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekappxbciwi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekappyasfex.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapqcvoypa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapqdnkdii.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapqfyiojy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapqhkakyw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapqiottjd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapqkvdufo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapqpanhgr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapqrwckvh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapqsfpqms.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapqtdvymu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapquwlobx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapraayjpo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapranleha.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaprapcwyf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaprbslabn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaprdibddm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaprdivets.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaprdsxkbb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaprficctg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaprggcxqj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaprggtfor.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaprimsghk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaprjsojfj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaprovcbik.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaprrbmusj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaprtlemxo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaprwaagtu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaprwmwtpv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaprydpasi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapsdjuojp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapsfdoryp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapsgjlisw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapsicpkqn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapskhmrbs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapskwfixx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapslcxxig.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapslrjdcc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapsmomqbb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapsnrpgkf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapsorntiy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapspqaeqr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapsqgnwyv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapsuifchm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapsuslwfv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapsvlapnr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapsyjgahh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapsyojekn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaptahvjvd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaptbtmfvl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaptcnhepe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaptdbbvjw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaptkvtwwx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaptmbxydh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaptmcnujc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaptmexjfa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaptnbybsl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaptnrcxby.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaptpfhehv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaptqmpega.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaptssvvvt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapttjcgxa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaptvaxtxk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaptvojmvd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaptvsjywp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaptwioqvs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapuayrdri.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapucgngtk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapugayhmp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapujgaejq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapujuaikf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapukiuunr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapunqrwel.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapuqawiwt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapuqeefps.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapurkicbi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaputaxhcm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaputgubfc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaputtyxtg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapuunxyya.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapuwasxeh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapuwaudbc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapvartmbt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapvcfvcpp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapvfbgtqb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapvkevbhu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapvoiaqul.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapvowuxgo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapvpdqfiq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapvqdadhh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapvqxryxe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapvtevvfs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapvwxcefp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapvxfscis.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapvyaffal.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapvyecoto.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapwctunli.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapwdfbsjv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapwdjfufr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapwfebpgu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapwgkxkyf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapwjvdrva.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapwmljtuy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapwoaktxs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapwpbbjkc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapwrnpomp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapwwosoqc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapwwqcxfq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapxegmron.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapxgiorow.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapxglhlio.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapxhncwkb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapxijhvmj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapxjgkjyk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapxjgqdnm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapxjogjfq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapxmimgbq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapxodlccp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapxofldcc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapxpoxthl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapxrvpefc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapxtfryus.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapyaaadho.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapyaitrqo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapybmgdhd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapyfidxep.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapyhnkyhf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapyhoncfr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapykkgqno.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapykwjhym.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapymbvnau.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapyngehke.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapypurjms.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapyrevxvk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapyrosuro.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapysaldwi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapysnekfu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapytdpycv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapyvsvbyu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapyvyxwrp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapyxiryaf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapyxmttpr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekapyyretye.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqabjntwe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqabvkxyh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqaeumwcg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqafnxmtn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqagqgeog.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqaixxnoh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqakivmfd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqalbdwan.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqamqmxgp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqanmqcao.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqarawadb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqauupifc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqawtgrti.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqbadqocx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqbetkutg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqbfdtlqp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqbkrcfvp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqbltyxkq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqbpbtqre.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqbprbpie.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqbtgncgk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqbtvseir.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqbuquvwe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqbvmkhir.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqbyfbgpk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqcahpulp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqcansaib.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqcbtanph.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqchmlpmq.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekaqchtcmtn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqcikdfrv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqckgmldb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqckkwpmt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqcpbruxd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqcrepjxj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqcucvpau.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqcwoyiyb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqcwudjsu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqdbesknt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqdekyirb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqdgvhnug.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqdgvrttx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqdifdnvu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqdndesfe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqdnyvojg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqdsqvmkt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqdtyytcc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqdvrdbqr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqdwbxkwn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqeaweuka.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqebrwlci.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqeefpsgb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqeeysaan.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqehikghi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqekjbgcg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqeockuyk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqeolsiqn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqepebbog.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqepwdonv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqevdeihf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqeveoxfu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqfdefttj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqfergcyu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqfevtdsn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqffgwpgv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqffvgigc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqfgiwqav.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqfgudnhd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqfhyprwc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqfiwsiyy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqfqbqpqx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqfqqphxc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqftedgrk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqftralgn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqfursdvw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqfwdtlou.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqfxopens.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqfyggmbp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqgayulis.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqgburnsv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqgcnsrcp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqggfhavf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqggfwsjg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqgggrsia.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqggobigs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqggqqcas.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqghgwspc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqgighmir.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqgkoefjv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqglofdoy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqgmtmvos.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqgnwyvdq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqgohtigp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqgqbchul.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqgrjmrpq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqgtqdghp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqgxcxkpf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqhcyrwan.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqhewmcna.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqhftxsxl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqhfvqvov.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqhibrxey.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqhickcsv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqhitbosu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqhlebxvq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqhnwydjt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqhpftvmw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqhrhcthm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqhsajqho.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqhswjvwn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqhtalybq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqhtusool.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqhyvlytd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqiakgxoh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqiatjnlf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqibynwyk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqiciscma.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqietqlvv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqiixgxfm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqilkbxel.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqimsbjdp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqioolgrb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqipedubm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqiqnwovr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqiuxclkx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqiyaascp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqjgvxlla.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqjiifvfo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqjkbanpd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqjkevxpr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqjqjqmuj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqjtrasfh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqjxmvqkg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqkayobhf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqkbikxim.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqkbopxne.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqkbudevw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqkcwtjex.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqkfxycgc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqkjmgghd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqkjpaudw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqkmkxqqe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqkqqespo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqkqrshan.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqkvoywpk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqkxpjcar.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqldknxnp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqlgnggcq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqliixvyh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqlikmwdg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqlkhipmy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqlmabtjk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqlqkrvbx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqlrdhwyw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqlrjqgbi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqltsahig.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqltyyslw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqlvknaol.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqlwcifqg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqlwwlhff.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqmbowmrx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqmcqspqt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqmdxhvea.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqmffdvpf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqmguxffi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqmimcnei.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqmjncbon.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqmkhlrvt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqmkmisvt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqmlgidwg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqmllekbe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqmtbglvy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqmvjyqhk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqmxkahqf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqmyulqbi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqnalbbat.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqnawicik.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqncqtrbb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqndgdfon.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqnemufgt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqnfpaebg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqniebjpr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqniecfbp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqnkujylk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqnobokrt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqnppfupq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqnpqxdjq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqnsvjpxy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqntepdvv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqntofhgl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqnupnaef.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqnvjlcic.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqnxndlte.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqnykxhji.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqnyorxrb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqobinopt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqocfmgnn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqofudhvb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqoggmvtp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqohokoev.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqoicbgaw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqoicnkan.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqoktfwgu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqoovfspg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqotoorif.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqottwrcb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqouinwlg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqovjmaov.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqpadvtkh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqpbyyled.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqpfqvdld.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqpfulqjk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqphgecnd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqpihyxll.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqpjgboot.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqpmihkni.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqpngmtad.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqpnpbipi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqpoubqwr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqppfeshu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqprpweyd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqpukaixe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqpvdrmio.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqpvpylpn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqqaieqeu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqqawojsk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqqjcgsia.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqqoqusds.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqqorclpn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqqqwygdu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqqwauxbf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqqwursuw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqqxlfooa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqrablsix.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqrarshwh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqrbbdoys.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqrcmuvqw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqrcqixxm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqrejahnc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqrhldkku.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqrjxjenl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqrkttgan.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqrnyryoe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqrrnydpo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqrscxqho.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqrtokvun.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqrulymqd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqrumsfea.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqrwnrxqh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqrxotsdc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqsgnagiy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqsjcdrhl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqsjdkilh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqsjvqkyq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqskhhgdj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqsomhvqv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqsowfiqk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqsqrkxny.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqsrdrtqj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqsrwqxdp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqsuaiphc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqsucnmam.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqsxqrujp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqsxuwsnb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqtaukicf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqtccbxuc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqtdeluod.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqtdsxllp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqtgqpiia.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqthqpqjv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqtihjsqx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqtilyxlf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqtiqpsar.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqtjdodxg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqtkpmagm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqtkvrqja.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqtmjunel.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqtpgltak.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqtqrkhyw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqtrxgqny.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqtvbgjtf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqtwxrgbp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqtycavxp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqubeynes.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqubpsura.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaquguuygx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqunrxhqq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaquvcjdpj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaquvgkkne.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaquvrbeyb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaquyopugu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqvavqggc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqvbfvkry.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqvbxcewb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqvgtgyve.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqvjjjmdf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqvlvvcqh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqvnakjpg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqvondeak.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqvpokawg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqvsbjdfc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqvtjvgpb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqvxauayf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqwasfctt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqwbkhbxa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqwcbicii.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqwekgtpi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqwgpqdih.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqwgrbqgr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqwhfmkae.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekaqwidmqby.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqwjcpkpc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqwmjccgf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqwmwheay.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqwnilydw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqwocjxjk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqwophvnu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqwspjpoj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqwsqhhdp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqwxlorhd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqwynhrhj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqxduxvyo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqxgelogm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqxhcbkih.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqxhihqfv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqxhpijrg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqxivbhwq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqxjksnbb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqxjtovnu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqxkucoxi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqxmnhfym.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqxmoblvi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqxpfyuqu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqxssqsfk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqxtrredg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqxuedwca.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqxueutob.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqxuwuirq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqxxsyvjv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqxytbjva.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqxyuiasr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqybojoxr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqycfsnqc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqyckjjhu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqyglofep.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqyhllndp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqyiewpcm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqyixosbi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqykklyfr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqylaoiwn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqylhxhtd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqylsupvk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqymhyjbv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqynmaafw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqyodnpoy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqyomjtys.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqypvapag.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqytuvuyb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqyufcyqq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqyukdowt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaqywemoum.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaraadakgq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaraaoxaaj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarabbiisk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaradcecpr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarafshrwc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarajqmmix.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaralercmj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarambhjqb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaraofttqh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarappbupu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekararvudsd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaravtuoid.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaravwlsnm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarayhprws.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarbamuoqn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarbanvqhb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarbbtjypj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarbbuakok.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarbdlbvmg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarbdoklgi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarbecwgil.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarbeqxubr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarbhjgwnj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarbhtevvr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarbjyhcyg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarbljlror.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarblkhpcx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarbloymum.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarbpodugv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarbqjheba.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarbrbtbbk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarbstyiwh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarbyqebyi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarbyusfqw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarcbrexwt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarcbxukrx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarcchkqvp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarcfxmirn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarcfxufxp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarclflpnb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarcncwaou.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarcnmngsa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarcrbyqgl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarcsfoiir.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarcspodpx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarcuavajq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarcvflbdi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarcwgaers.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarcxkpnnd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekardahrrcv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekardamvmdh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekardbkcjuj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekardemhrko.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekardewmrgb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekardfpihkp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekardlnfbae.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekardmbpdxa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekardnabovj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekardnnnnsr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekardntolcu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekardourivy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekardqvccjv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekardrhovtq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekardrxcdvm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekardrxlohy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekardvuneho.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekardxnpkqu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekardypkhwr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekareebbkec.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarefplupe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaregfbgvb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekareihrnsi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekareksrvfk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarelpdaka.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekareluwcab.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarelvntdp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarenihfab.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarenkbifa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarepjgtta.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarerglcst.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaretdalpm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarffavvef.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarfhxhgbh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarfkefbsb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarfkpgfkd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarfrkascv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarftydmxu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarfuospsd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarfvxmijw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarfwgcqxa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarfyaflcy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarfymkvjr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekargdxipju.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekargenclue.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekargeqavno.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarghdfcnk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekargmjqahl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekargnwbuxp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekargoenbho.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekargovxksi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekargpqdmlh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekargrcwbtg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekargrqflsh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekargrvfqcs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekargsoluqu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekargunfcls.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarhbmothf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarhctujfp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarhfolkhk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarhjjapiy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarhkgpwln.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarhmcfcvm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarhodkpig.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarhqqepil.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarhqwlnab.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarhrgiujv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarhudfeoy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarhuydywp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarhwkljbc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekariagsrgg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaribgijeh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaricbirfc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekariclvahk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarigsuqgk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarihfrfah.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarinqhwkb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekariotmytf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekariprdyam.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekariqrghmx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaritmjyvv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaritxfslo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekariwgcmjb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekariwhcmgn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekariwwaltd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekariyherpb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarjcfduxl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarjdkabce.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarjecwbtx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarjfxptmq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarjjvxacw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarjleirwj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarjwdbfdj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarkaullkx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarkaxpevw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarkbqbpfc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarkdftifd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarkgpawts.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarkiilfyu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarkjckhek.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarkktppqp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarkkwteqk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarkokaqxi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarkrltcmx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarktcnefl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarkttjttg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarktwcmch.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarktwmayb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarleaqaad.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarlfctahm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarlgdmadf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarlhyofpf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarliylsvw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarlkxldua.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarllpgsip.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarlmfalkl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarlocnluy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarlpmamia.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarlptdscw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarlsnragc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarludpjyn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarlwdrwjf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarlxagkxi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarmbepvjj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarmbfhudf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarmbmltur.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarmcbcqhk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarmdaeyyo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarmevyofb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarmfykldi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarmifefkg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarmlktsvl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarmoaalax.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarmqkaryg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarmqskdjj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarmqumyve.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarmquvcjd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarmqyigjp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarmvlvqpi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarmvqjwjb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarmvtighj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarmxbhkrs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarmxdhqbs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarmxrmqnj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarmxvxkru.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarnaefyif.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarngbdits.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarngkystl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarngytwtj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarnhfkaph.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarnhkjjqi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarnhyybxc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarniddnsr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarnlqaslm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarnmotewm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarnnlhsmj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarnolfbec.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarnpcpsid.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarnvadjem.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarnvwppqh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarnydpomq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarocmutqw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarocqmrrk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaroerjrcr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarohboimg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarohqotff.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaroitgshq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarolbpswj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarolfrcuu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarolojwne.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarontxdqm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaropockqx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarortgnqu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarouilwsw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarouwvitm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaroxmldwj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaroypaunp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarpbnajhd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarpclmwuf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarpdcsekn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarpfqvtxa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarphbhdkm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarpkfyani.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarpmccwqb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarpqoovfs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarprovlbj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarpsasdyt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarpshiwcw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarpsscaxu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarpxbdydh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarqeoflgd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarqfjmppg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarqfmegqn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarqhisuyh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarqjrlxjq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarqkikevq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarqmqsilv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarqnrdmtx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarqpuvjcc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarqpwrnpo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarqrvbsdj.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekarqrwvlii.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarquoxbbv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarqwdlnkj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarqyuqskl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarqyvkhwk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarrckuhvk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarrdfqvsl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarrdgrhpk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarrdropuk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarrelukkc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarrevioox.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarriqjwkn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarrixgwyn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarrlbdinu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarrmtmyqw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarrnyttax.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarrocxbeg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarrotwjct.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarrpybare.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarrsjybqq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarrsrfjnj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarrugtfif.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarrulvtbd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarrvktbnq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarrwfawsl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarrxahxar.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarseqncpr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarssepods.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarsuopovo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarsyhfhha.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekartcvoyht.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekartcyhqbc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekartjucfqx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekartkjlunb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekartkxywcm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekartlveaig.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekartlvwrvd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekartnqhkqf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekartphcosd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekartrwyals.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarttecudu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarttyxuua.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekartucnkuk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekartvlnhsb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekartvnvmww.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekartvwuqwj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekartyvadxu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaruasbgcx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarucfweik.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarufhnsrv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarugfmwyl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarujjcpxy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarumxjbhr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaruospfyi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaruqlnyfu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaruqqtqgw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarurnyqdh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaruscwuoj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaruthatjy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaruvqltkb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarvbnbnqs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarvcqpgid.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarvepwtgy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarvgvkmtj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarvlfpnug.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarvmctwyw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarvnuftwh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarvrqnrdm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarvudeadh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarvuunsxt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarvwctiic.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarvwmdmgc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarvwusotg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarwanxwph.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarwbkqbif.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarwgylxun.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarwhplova.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarwhtntyp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarwjnqsxb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarwkuiqeg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarwkwbndw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarwlnsfib.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarwryeimb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarwswidko.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarwvgdlfw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarwvlfeyn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarwvrodjx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarwyqawfb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarxffmkli.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarxiejeqg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarxjnpgsa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarxlohyrx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarxmehmcf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarxodfdmy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarxqoqely.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarxrhgvsg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarxsshmee.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarxtkddma.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarxxrlhye.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarybuoqvy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaryddgmeg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaryjcfkhg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaryjcvxqq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarymvmred.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaryphvtxi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarytdhpex.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekarytneorh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasadvsabn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasaftqmct.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasagqmbga.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasalncllr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasanwnoif.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasaquroei.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasasbtmxk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasauaynpa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasavkamuo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasavwdyin.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasaxchvtl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasayhutma.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasbcupavj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasbcvfnjm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasbfofbeq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasbhhdoaa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasbhqyoxw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasbidpcer.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasbiuhonu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasbjimvql.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasbjlnwpu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasbkevexi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasbkynjjv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasblnoeyn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasbmbgxau.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasbnoiwyp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasbqvoxxq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasbrenuyq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasbtjjhly.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasbtmxkta.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasccfighl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekascfdhrpp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaschcaspd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaschlrsmb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaschlyvga.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekascibufka.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasckfvisu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekascldpxxx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekascleuyhs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasclnfhgk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekascpdateu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekascrxaher.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasctknjql.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekascuexcqc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekascvormfx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekascymktle.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasdbehxvv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasdbpsbwe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasdcekfpa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasdcvcmce.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasdddeybq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasdfydafk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasdgqwsec.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasdlyhdlc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasdnoamif.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasdnxpees.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasdotylgf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasdoycduc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasdpnwsbr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasdqhmwof.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasdqpurok.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasdtnsatq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasduuosyl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasdxonkvu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasdybnqcj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaseadyfrq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasearjeyc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasebmkwmj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasecauyjc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasedqvjnp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasegfskme.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasegyjiok.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaseiqudlk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasejxlyue.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasejxoeqn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasekcfltx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasekncuqy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasekwfjqf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaselfiqci.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaselgdvpv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasemitpnt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasemlflbt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaseovdanf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaserhdoip.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasesutvja.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasetmjyeq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasetvgsej.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasevrajpp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaseyvdfpw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaseyxjvlb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasfarfety.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasfawkuuu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasfbtvuug.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasfdguesj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasfgqcaxm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasfkqqlpt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasfmloqkb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasfnopcpr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasfpmtrko.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasfpxuwlp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasfsmopov.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasftqutxc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasgdjqngj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasgehahey.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasgfoybja.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasgmkliqp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasgnksuud.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasgoyupvg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasgtkwpae.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasguusayc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekashaodavf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekashdwfwxv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekashefiexe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekashehxbmm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekashetnvfw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasheujmcj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekashfpanfy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekashheuevy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekashigqquo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekashjmdlce.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekashjtxttw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekashksbmfe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekashlepusk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekashmolqwl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekashnricmo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekashnvxdph.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekashoisiyg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekashquvttp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekashrkphim.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekashslvdcg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekashxcmkhk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekashxobbva.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekashyllvqr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasiauyhdj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasicadpef.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasikautiu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasimirafi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasimpluqu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasinpgefc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasioitqqn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasiqnfpae.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasislkuwg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasitbwntg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasiulifgo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasjanvrqs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasjdrpxwi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasjehkrlu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasjeqncyt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasjhbhphb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasjieshif.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasjipjmlh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasjjjjpuy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasjliosme.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasjnpejfe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasjpmeeke.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasjptojwu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasjrxrgjl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasjsdfyda.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasjsheujm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasjutjoqa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasjvflqov.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasjvvbnax.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasjxjshoc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasjyiccwl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaskcpegag.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaskcqmyyq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaskcwyuvk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaskffhtcr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaskfqtfvj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaskgeapxn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaskgtdsxf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaskkscmvk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaskmtbdpm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasknpyjfm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasksgorpd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasksxdtch.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaskvahgif.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaskwpsnrg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaskwyuhwj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaskxqixsm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaskydfadb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaslacqmou.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaslewidbm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaslfelpjw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaslggprho.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasljnnwah.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasllktcfh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaslmjabwf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaslpsgjli.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaslpxtfry.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaslqgusve.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaslsekncu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaslskmsiv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaslsrvngt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaslthkbay.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaslucbskp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasluqupvo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaslvxrhgs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasmaqnpup.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasmbprjfd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasmchawkl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasmliheni.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasmlowdxx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasmoprlaj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasmqflokc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasmsftbhn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasmtnqmsm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasmuvjlqc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasmwcweny.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasmxhdsyl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasmxtpmgy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasmyalvbw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasneokcmk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasngxitjm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasnhcbsev.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasnirttta.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasnjqauom.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasnklvskx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasnltptsr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasnmblaoi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasnmldwka.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasnmwpgkd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasnnmeinp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasnuvunel.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasnwvrgsb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasnyajcoe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasnylclea.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekasocijaji.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasohpeoep.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasoivhykv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasoovbhxd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasoponhni.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasoprxeok.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasorytneo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasotektwi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaspaigqkt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaspeeypfe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaspegftnl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaspilgvtd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaspkdwuhr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaspmayuop.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaspmdaerp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaspqherro.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasptogvca.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaspvkpbjc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaspwefsje.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaspwgpfkd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasqagrekb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasqbpnuht.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasqdwihup.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasqgecmxx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasqgxjnrk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasqhbnwyl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasqhpxlox.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasqktbnua.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasqlbxsxe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasqmsfrvi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasqobbigf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasqopwwkh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasqorkeju.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasqpcuxcm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasqpgakpm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasqrcgjyf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasqvmuxju.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasqwhhkgc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasqxppuhd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasrcbjtpu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasrfltjjv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasrijhagk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasrimcyvc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasrmaffdb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasroxsoyu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasrqeouuo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasrqeyvtj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasrrnxnwg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasrvngtne.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasrvpwycm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasryekgrk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekassabemwp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekassauylie.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekassbuhnnb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasscaxuhd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekassdqhyvp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekassgunokk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasshmeeoy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekassltqkex.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekassltxgkn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasslvvbrs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasspaaxog.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasspqmrbp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekassvdydfd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasswshxsr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekastdwontl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekastecflnm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekastfnyvbl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekastfyynqk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekastiugqrt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekastknonfe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekastkwseqj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekastmkjmmw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekastnlgggn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekastpiqjxu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekastqlomyf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekastqvbnvv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekastrbbuak.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekastrntnak.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasturorle.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasturweqw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekastusxudg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekastwuhiub.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekastwvblmi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekastwvmsbo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekastxcbiol.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekastxlnpne.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasubrpsni.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasucjspdc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasucsapla.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasudfvrry.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasuduojns.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasueedxrv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasueqjcmn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasufwmjdv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasukutyjv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasulevivj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasuoytrdy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasuqeecsf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasuqhndsh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasurqnexx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasutioaus.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasuvqcvlh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasuwqttxa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasuwxcnok.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasuxhfnob.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasuxvgyro.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasvagsjpu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasvbtsuvk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasvcyrlti.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasvfhucwt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasvhvwdhx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasvikyaqa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasvjuxtqr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasvlbivsb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasvlicwqi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasvmqgskp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasvrhytgi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasvsdkkwn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasvtcfntq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasvtyxolj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasvugumgh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasvvottxi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasvvowxyg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasvwljvle.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaswamneko.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaswecdevw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaswglpfrl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaswinnvwq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaswiuordp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaswjnewgw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaswliuvqc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaswnguqtc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaswnlmiro.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaswofdhru.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaswolhynj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaswovqbcy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaswpfqmeo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaswqwqkit.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaswrdqhoh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaswsdgcxr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaswshcvbp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaswsroxso.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaswtubpix.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaswumrwsh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaswwcchku.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasxaxpiog.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasxbodowt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasxddghhr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasxenxcol.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasxgcsyve.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasxggcjyj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasxibmoxk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasxjwwqqc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasxklpyqr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasxrjdqwp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasxtnnmeg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasxulpfom.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasxyklshg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasybfhqdh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasyccyawj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasyeejjkj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasyetpkmg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasyewlkyn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasyfttrrg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasyisatlf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasyjswtup.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasykvqxop.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasyladsnj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasylocxse.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasylqmdtq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasylyqvrb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasypxhncw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasyqgudcs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasyqydexo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasyrmscbu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasyusiuxw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasyuwbhvg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekasywwjgup.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekataclnmcx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatadocsbu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatalceqcf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatalnchuv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatalorphl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatalylqfg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatamdxcgj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatanrivpy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekataogpcsx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatarwfrhc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatavvqara.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekataxqstsn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatayijvow.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatbapnfku.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatbbivtoh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatbbuuxqo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatbcihdkk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatbeqjrvf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatbfaxydw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatbfwiuys.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatbgkpwva.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatbgxduqw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatbhtubtb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatbiaxvrq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatbifxmgd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatbijhjno.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatbjviesn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatblcvyce.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatblibrlp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatbojoacf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatbpuvfcn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatbqwrsar.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatbxhhykg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatcdpamec.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatceumari.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatciibukw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatcirudvn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatcjjhtui.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatcjywxth.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatcosgkvh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatcpdnuip.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatcpovvjt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatcqlkvra.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatcqqowbw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatcquryhr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatcreihrn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatcrnrbcv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatctrskas.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatcveqckt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatcvstist.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatcwtfebn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatcxnaqxx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatcxykbrq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatcywhsbi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatdbsipgo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatdfxjleu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatdjksmyd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatdkeraah.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatdlqvtlc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatdnfhdhf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatdrijknh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatdwgnjdi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatdwpqjnm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatdyasmod.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekateanddvf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekateblkeps.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatebqkfuq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekateccvvfa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekateckdmod.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatecoeibn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatefumhhl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatehukesw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatejjqgqn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatejktmaq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatemtktpx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekateqrarsh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatesqxyua.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekateswinnv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatetaxteb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekateufvnlf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatevtsljr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatewwyvqd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatexnbyef.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatexsphpf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatexvmoaw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatffkqvds.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatffynted.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatfhctrhs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatfhxrilb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatfiwhrue.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatfmgvtnm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatfnccgvd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatfpexakg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatfplkdwt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatfvisyty.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatfwsbfdf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatfxlinky.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatgapveiv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatgayjtrk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatgbtqyjg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatgdmgclx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatgegiubu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatgfjjune.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatgiklxky.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatglfjrci.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatgonlrxf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatgqylaoi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatgurfxnw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekathcljmjm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekathdtlluv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekathexrnev.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekathfaroop.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekathhebgbo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekathjfymlk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekathnlajkm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekathstrtda.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekathtkqpgd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekathttegqp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekathvlkyms.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekathvomrql.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekathvrfhvn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekathxkeble.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatidddlck.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatifcvvib.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatifhkiwx.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekatikrfsxf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatilvxwsd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatimuwjii.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatinbcngc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatinlmqfx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatiqmtnuo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatiqxhpij.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatirblgpm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatixkgrvm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatixkrcjh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatjahylyo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatjcgxacf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatjjpbisr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatjksakvg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatjmldyjk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatjolotio.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatjplyfwm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatjrqlgbm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatjtgogfj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatjtmfkux.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatjtorilc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatjtsajda.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatjtuwmfb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatjudewws.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatjuholks.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatjukieff.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatjvgpbha.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatkbjatvs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatkbkjpax.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatkckdgrh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatkioiirf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatkiugtmb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatkmmqplb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatknghodo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatkpeghbd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatkpewlyy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatkqvldse.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatksxkaor.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatktrkxsl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatkvbrrjf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatkyelafn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatkyvlhbf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatlaguigx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatlbgmbmr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatleatkni.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatlfjgfrb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatlflyrkd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatlfuovdq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatliptarf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatllkopgh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatllrkunp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatlpilvpy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatlpvypqj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatlqietql.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatlsjgqrx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatlxjeosr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatmaaxmva.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatmdkfxie.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatmexofhb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatmgyvlox.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatmhnxdvo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatmjrepit.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatmmdmpsn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatmqhmkfg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatmqwivps.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatmrwltrp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatnbmkulv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatndspcrv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatnhpallp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatnictmcl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatnjjghbk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatnmisfns.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatnmncjnr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatnobuvbv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatnrtyhij.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatnsgrvvg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatntmhxwv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatnucedxf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatobuoecj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatochgobr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatodiwqkl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatofqnxlr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatofxjety.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatofxupta.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatohkptlc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatohthdnw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatoifapto.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatopfrcsr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatopsupmy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatoqauupi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatouuodvf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatowabtsp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatoymnbfh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatpagqnwd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatphbiisx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatphnddkt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatpkdjsep.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatpkehnvv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatpluxxmv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatpnrotid.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatptcyjjn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatpthcljm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatpvqscoa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatpxgwyqw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatpxxbgtj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatqbhfitx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatqchbvfr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatqdfvruy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatqdghpmy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatqdwmbcc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatqgqfndj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatqidrgxt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatqjoiftw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatqjvxjio.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatqklgsjr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatqktyxiy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatqqefirx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatqtswoob.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatqtxuqdp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatqvfbvvj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatqwcpwyl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatqwtngta.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatraoglib.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatrcmqsrs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatrfrrhvq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatrhcarbo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatrhyxdnx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatrixtnwk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatrnasyfd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatrpqdfae.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatrqdrtel.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatrqdtxjx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatrqhnksn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatrqtetvn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatrqxxaib.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatrsdtggq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatrxlgecc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatrxlvodw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatrybtxkd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatsahigol.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatsaxryal.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatsbfsmpb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatscbyjmu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatscvrptd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatsdhnmtd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatsdmeyxi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatsfwtqvb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatshsiyvx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatslvoepw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatsmalyet.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatsncyxvt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatsnjdswx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatsomldxc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatspqgpxy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatsqsltdc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatsqtxswo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatsqxjile.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatsrblmuk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatsrxtlrk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatswuoipd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatsychsce.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatsywaslo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekattbdjjnx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekattfuclcm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekattfwouck.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekattglrevo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekattgykprl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekattjpsmek.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekattputfqx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekattqghgws.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekattrgrqfl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekattvojfli.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekattyrgbfb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatuaneugt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatucwfkbp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatuekmnkc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatuhtxobg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatuictfye.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatukveooi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatumqcuhv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatupgfrbk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaturwhbym.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatuwrnqkp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatuxaqtmf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatvammfan.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatvaqpbbe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatvbwgcwl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatveckoxx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatveglfcf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatviaxmwq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatvjxfgta.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatvjxuada.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatvkvqpeu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatvlgiliy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatvpebtui.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatvpghiug.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatvprdibd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatvqfrruw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatvrecxlm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatvsxsxku.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatvtgcsub.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatvvxbyta.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatwbergpb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatwcrdhgs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatwexoxeq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatwfbgbta.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatwfqyyvr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatwfsqrsw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatwhmwslw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatwhytbku.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatwjlmwch.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatwkcjjpi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatwkrewjh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatwkuqqcr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatwlrpatf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatwmqjkai.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatwodwdid.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatwpeqxog.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatwqafrkc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatwsktasx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatwtrgcwx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatwuhypcp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatxbfnyaf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatxdcffjc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatxdjcnrs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatxdnhrla.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatxgfcaok.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatxgnswjg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatxhcfqps.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatxkihcrd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatxrqppxx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatxtjwuta.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatxuiglng.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatxvpfxqk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatxwcnikl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatxxcjkuh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatxyivffd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatxytpklv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatyawrhwb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatycffpqy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatydqiiav.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatyexxlog.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatygdvsfe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatygkajtl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatyhyblls.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatyibjkug.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatymtbgyc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatyryrhqm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekatywfuhvt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauadgjyos.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauafgjknm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauaiehgor.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauaiexgiu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaualtavgj.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekauaoshvtr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauastxcbi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauavajqnq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauawfphfb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauayiqsta.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaubcjqdli.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaubdapjmf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaubjjdaax.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaublnntnm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaubmdxaub.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaubndxugo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaubsawtie.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaubsvmrpb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaubtwtxwt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaubucbwsk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaubxwoial.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaubyjymlj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaubyqrsvv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaucbxjsuq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauckklbkw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauclkefld.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaucmcmjql.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaucnlxfbf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaucnmamqb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaucqcakmu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauctrqtet.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaucwrrfpo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaucydcbcq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaudauoxpe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaudbbdhuk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaudbkdpiv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaudclhysm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaudeekssw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaudenlfbt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaudeuwciy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaudgdhgis.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaudjsxatr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaudkxwgpf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaudmaunrl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaudobhhyw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaudsoarxs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaudtwepdm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauduhuhqf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaudwyhctv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauebgypyi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauecqojdb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauedwcakk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauehbkfrg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauenihydq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauesgtgnh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauesibkdf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaueskmlej.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaueuwfaxf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauevkwipd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauevoieee.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauewldcal.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaueydmlyr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaueykirvf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaufbmdmur.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaufdqbmvy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaufenchsm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaufhitrjq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaufiukujo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaufkdyhjw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaufkqgudl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaufnccxxd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaufnqkcoc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaufnusffs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaufrfmxrf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauftmxlyl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaufwawmsd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaufwaxpmv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaugandnrk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaugavwovw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaugdmfppd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaugfvenlo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaugjxavhe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaugjyceyn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaugkmgpmu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauglaunyu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaugnyeuec.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaugogbvws.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaugrhewir.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaugtfifsf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaugubgjni.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaugumghpl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaugveadvs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaugxcppdy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaugxpxyqm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauhahrfeq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauhbjalno.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauhdhcmmq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauhjwxbkb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauhlsvkeb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauhmeebag.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauhpaaifn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauhpaonth.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauhrmbndx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauhtcgfpd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauhumwkpd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauhuysbno.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauibambcf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauibxqbhg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauidkhxhu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauifcqawf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauiglcxmp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauihwoibn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauimbqdkm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauimcxaac.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauiobhfbv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauiojrqgy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauiolrjnn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauisqcksb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauiuusqam.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauixjmfth.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaujbfurhm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaujbithvs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaujboqgep.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaujcaklcg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaujgyjhdq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaujimdpvs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaujjvqwaq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaujmidfqd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaujmnenoo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaujpfkith.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaujriudot.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaujrlfcta.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaujvpftao.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaujwrpjyl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaujxmofmq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaujyevwjr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaujysocna.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaukcctlqt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaukcfnxxi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaukcylsdw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaukdnfrpx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaukdowtxp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaukeaskup.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaukhbauhc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaukhxddic.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaukiefflw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaukisjykn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaukkaihwc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaukklrnln.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauklxxqhh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaukmgshyr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauknudrff.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaukothdpy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaukrhhelm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauksmctav.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauksodleg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauksoprmc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauksqpsbv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaukuechqx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaukwjaxyr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaukwqhund.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaulbrkcqq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaulcefeqn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauldfdyng.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauldnmjow.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaulehblcc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaulfkbjxf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaulfnreww.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaulfoxckx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaulfqpaou.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaulihsuqk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaulkfocaj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaullprqik.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaulokjjqr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaulrwdkjl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaulxxtwxc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaumcrtdru.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaumeiraee.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaumepxvdc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaumkbdbxt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaumkfbqcp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaumnwfogc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaumoqlpqs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaumtehxad.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaumtoschy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaumwhaadn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaumwsvhit.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaumyprbam.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaumyxnfkj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaunbwkvxk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaundqslpk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaundwnjrg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaunehelwr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaunfdttpy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaunfjigmo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaungrmhhm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaunhpntnk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaunjmlwbu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaunkewytl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaunpxmtua.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaunrcspod.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaunuxthmn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaunvtihcj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaunwmdfdn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaunwrvrcy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaunwwktjs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauofapnog.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauoihyqcy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauokpiygl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauollohqw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauolonrmk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauolsedsx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauolsnajk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauomteyik.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauonbnydh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauondehts.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauoomfojt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauopvhrbp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauotatidn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauouupdcy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauovovbyh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauowswvdn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaupasymxf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaupbqjxag.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaupddcuic.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaupfdolvg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaupffdpaj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaupfqxeji.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaupgjaimh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaupiqpefq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaupjyhhop.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaupletamt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaupmnisul.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaupnhjrvt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauppqyfvk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaupsqgtvj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauptyxmas.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaupumrnlb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaupuvpaim.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaupvaitec.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaupxxbiem.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaupxytvdd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauqgjoqdw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauqiagnlw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauqimcbcm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauqjiwgam.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauqncattu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauqnoalhe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauqnsllya.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauqpdyvnl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauqpwrfkh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauqtmjmsh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauqvsruvt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauqvuhjet.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauqwmgrol.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaurayaxah.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaurbdfxvm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauribihwu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauriujdtr.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekaurmtbuvm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaurpjvijn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaurqefnls.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaurrkxhjh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaursdrypw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaursejyee.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaurwvvblm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekausastwgm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekausbfljqe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauscmmvtb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekausdoypfk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaushejagm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaushsptjw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekausioohmr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekausitcefb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekausjbebyt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekausjhftry.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauskryych.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauslensor.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauslsgfmy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekausmjjrgt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekausmvcnmb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekausnekeqt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekausqwxlor.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekausrditxl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaustenumj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekautajaaso.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekautapomcj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekautbtoxma.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekautdwmyij.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekautivicic.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekautkaiyhc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekautknkkck.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekautngfnlj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekautowyyxc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekautsepifi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekautsvdawo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekautswrnyf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekautufbxai.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekautuhpxow.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekautxcltyq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauubcqgxj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauudxgkri.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauufrrojr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauugceobm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauugrymkn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauujpsuye.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauupcqppl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauupvnqfn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauuqriaug.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauuqylsmr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauuriqiyy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauusaycox.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauuskyxfr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauusxajou.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauusyprfm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauutcisuf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauutinktr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauutxgekc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauuusssnx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauuwhkcwk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauuwxasgj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauuxdyoor.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauvcqulvc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauvcvtuiw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauvmrvbnf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauvnkltii.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauvorhwus.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauvowycug.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauvpewmov.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauvsrgsiu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauvudcekf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauvwblbvv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauvwrfute.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauvxgntug.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauwagerau.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauwdkmhry.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauwdnpkwm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauwehtoph.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauwekndfu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauwfaxfbx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauwfktoux.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauwfuttmy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauwiyokgm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauwllyrjg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauwpovbem.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauwrcufsl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauwtgngck.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauwtxmydg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauwudigxb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauwwwiuse.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauwxhqqws.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauwxwpvyi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauxbeyqov.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauxbyuxog.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauxeelijl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauxfxurgw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauxhyacfk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauxjqhjmi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauxjyexlh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauxkmgprd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauxlqflwx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauxmtptje.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauxpgepyt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauxqdrcjt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauxqpnemb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauxrqffun.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauxsrfwqc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauxvsbwch.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauxvtagus.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauxvwplgf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauxwsenol.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauyabeygl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauybgjxyk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauybxnmvc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauygjfqoj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauyheqfwr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauyioickq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauyjokygw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauyoxvjrl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauypsayhk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauypyttaf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauyrbwlbs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauyutdtag.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekauyvgpjvh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavaadqwmf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavaaxkvqq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavaefxddh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavaehxbvo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavahdkubb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavahnhrve.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavajgcftj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavakiboov.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavaktmomr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavaolohbb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavapxmync.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavaqsryuj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavarbymmm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavasbyfnt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavasjauyj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavaturwfy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavatvqhor.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavavwavgv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavawlpebk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavbarsmut.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavbcmxpaq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavbdhntwd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavbeyryxd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavbhqpgmj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavbhrfhjx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavbjpnkbt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavbmrqyue.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavbobbmll.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavbsohpeo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavbstgetu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavbukrwhd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavbvkalbj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavbvkvfyc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavbxjkveq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavccqmjyo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavcfqxxlp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavcfsfbxv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavcimicmb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavcimqtha.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavckktwup.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavckvxdpw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavclkoyqh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavcmowsjw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavcnchkmp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavcndcrou.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavcpbexak.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavcstdhmr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavctacmur.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavctnbosb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavcvdxhwf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavdandgqc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavdcgqgdg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavdehqese.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavdfhhwkk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavdgqyjfp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavdifivba.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavdkitydw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavdkmdkve.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavdlypiqv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavdmhyguc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavdmvxlcl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavdnpactu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavdoiwsxq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavdoxrjsr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavdqcrepj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavdqjukgj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavdrmephn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavdtlkmgh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavdubmiec.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavdvjfleq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavdvpehhl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavdvuacny.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavdxdbvqc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaveabkttk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaveaobnee.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavearyicd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaveayiesh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavecflcgv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavecrhadh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavectrlws.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavedpsiof.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaveholglw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaveiselti.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavejbuapd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavepgaaaa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavepgxbrh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaveprgiuy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaveqefboc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaveqrrrct.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaveurrkxh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavexrsots.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavfafgtrs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavfcciqwl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavfdqbosr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavffntdkj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavfkpdvit.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavfndqjqe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavfqelljf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavfqnpqxd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavfriubas.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavftgtpmc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavfvtbpdn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavfwjjyyp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavgagylfv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavgbavtra.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavgbwldkm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavgdlfwxn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavgfmtkeq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavggybeev.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavghqimrt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavgkdcagw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavgmnvfjf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavgnbhmqy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavgnealyf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavgneokqg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavgpercal.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavgpeytrh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavgsdawbu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavgsnmamn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavguspyjc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavgwqrdnc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavhafwfuu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavhahplcg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavhbqkaxo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavhbxpxxc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavhdlrvwi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavhfnuxdy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavhgmofhg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavhiubaow.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavhjyjdhy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavhkpeiek.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavhkqbgrg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavhmjemqf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavhnbmywf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavhpnxfqa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavhpoaitj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavhqrclsa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavhvdytjd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavhxfgykc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavicfcdgf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavigwxwba.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavihwacyn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavilmutdq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavimttnbv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavioiacmb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavipdfofh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaviroofxs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavirunaud.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavitrbfkc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavivtcbap.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavixddyyb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaviycqqtq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavjaducik.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavjaukecf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavjavefuc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavjcvapor.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavjdasdyo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavjddybyg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavjdpskdj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavjicwfkl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavjipvefs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavjjmmbth.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavjmksfvn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavjmqycgu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavjmsmndu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavjrxxsbq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavjsjoism.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavjsqgxxe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavjykxvrd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavjyqlhbt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavjywnymu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavkafrhge.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavkaiwnaj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavkbmqagw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavkbpyjap.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavkcojqww.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavkfosueg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavkjasrbx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavkjrmnko.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavkjttnra.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavkowxlth.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavkpddexb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavkrexmye.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavkrfkefb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavksmqesj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavkubsawt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavkuvudce.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavkvpvrkn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavkvquyny.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavkwqhrey.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavlapnriu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavlbgcvgp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavleeubun.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavlhkrnfs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavlhqjulv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavlhqkyux.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavliwekmo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavlmhxtyo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavlnoegfg.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekavlqopijp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavlqtskha.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavlreryvg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavlsbkjfo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavlsccrmv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavlvjrrvi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavlvuwhgo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavlwjnmah.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavlxebxlw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavlxfjjfv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavmaswneb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavmbovgon.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavmckjqiv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavmcltyfi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavmdmcpft.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavmdsrbjt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavmgbwnmr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavmgnqvsy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavmgwkfbr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavmjbauxo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavmjuyhnk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavmkehddc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavmksvwco.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavmlahlpo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavmnpatkx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavmnqoclg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavmtmbbab.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavmyrignx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavnaogcfn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavnixldqj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavnmewuxe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavnnhayql.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavnnxhwyt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavnodbvey.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavnohqpfw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavnoidcur.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavnpbylrr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavnrukgum.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavnsgonmu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavnsluqup.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavnvmwwlj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavnxsqjhm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavnycdmlg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavnyidjud.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavocfxppr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavoidquis.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavomopmxg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavomrqlqo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavotpcrlo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavovbyhij.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavovtrdtr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavowjeiqh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavoxxenvr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavpdpmirm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavpdtlunn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavpfancia.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavpfhubuf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavpfqhutp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavpgkvybt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavphbjsgq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavpknjxpl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavpmduckp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavpoegpog.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavptoshhs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavpvkgstx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavpwskwmt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavpxwlrup.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavqabvmco.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavqapjdab.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavqcblrvm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavqchehno.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavqfgxlbc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavqfmimqj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavqhcmimh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavqkfunbj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavqqcahpu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavqtdxxrj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavqtuijnh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavqubpvuo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavqufkwix.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavqxcdglp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavqydpioi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavrajvkrr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavrauxisf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavrbfrott.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavrdatvur.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavrekqnrh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavrfqbhmk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavrgkccgs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavrjimkpj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavrjrloqs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavrjvyfjf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavrkshyso.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavrlqmhdn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavrmlbyid.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavrmqjxtf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavrnhxxnd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavrntaegy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavrqgfjwy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavrqsvpfg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavrravfvp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavrrefplu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavrtomqec.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavrwaptub.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavsbqjoid.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavsejjfga.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavsieymrg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavsiovbgg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavskryuhb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavsnvguye.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavspiscrl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavsqvotfw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavsqvxvak.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavsvbyued.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavswktmqm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavsxrchqo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavtacfnxe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavtaiclbl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavtdovngw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavtdriwtd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavtegyrlo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavtemggcr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavtetrhfh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavtewittj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavtewrree.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavtiyocov.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavtjyklye.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavtlmwbhb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavtmqiapr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavtnhptfu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavtqlnufn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavtqwgemp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavtqxjoyp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavtudpiux.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavtuoidws.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavtweesmg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavtxsjdco.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavudypily.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavufiaahw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavufxjpvh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavuhdvcnc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavuhndrra.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavuiogshb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavujluxao.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavukyygcg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavulscxof.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavusgtdjf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavuvhflyo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavuwetmnn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavuxqpmyw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavuyaymte.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavvhfuqes.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavvifqujb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavvlhsghv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavvljekak.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavvnaespd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavvnfjnow.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavvnpocqx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavvowpago.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavvqrywfg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavvukvxcq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavvvyfdsn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavvxqenuv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavvyguoyr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavwbdsrvw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavwgtoteh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavwhpxitk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavwhxldyg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavwnrucxa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavwnswpjw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavwrljlkd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavwsfvxte.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavxadoorw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavxbxxpjc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavxcjcdkc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavxcpmkvc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavxdfcoyy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavxftapia.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavxgapdsb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavxgbpfdt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavxgjqubd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavxgqtncb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavxgrccht.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavxiiqjtj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavxjwkiwh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavxlrqidm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavxnxjupm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavxpcphax.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavxpxsrta.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavxqqrmwg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavxqyxhsf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavxriwclt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavxsbovkp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavxwryquq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavyaaaiev.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavyayblsh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavybtkesm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavyerjftj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavygqulis.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavyhqcxcu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavymdsdju.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavynfpgoh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavyosuxdm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavypnqrkt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavyrxjalk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavysylads.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavyvhcfbs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekavyxmvfhy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawabanvdt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawacqukfu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawacywvko.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawadtncix.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawaglusfj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawagpgvvs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawaimwnju.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawajvqqre.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawajwqpwj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawammdtiv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawanuvcrc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawatmbabr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawavdnjro.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawavrxyyp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawaxaxrmn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawaxnrgen.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawayhnuyo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawbadehkv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawbaryxlx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawbbdwexd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawbcrmadb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawbdudibm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawbitdbra.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawbkdrtvg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawblgsfmi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawbonetmp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawbscsrph.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawbukfist.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawbvfefgw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawbvqubpv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawbwultoi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawcblblam.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawcefuawp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawcnicxks.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawcobfxmb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawcpbtnep.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawcqexqpo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawcqymnrt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawcuwddco.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawcwfebru.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawdaeoomi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawdayxdkx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawdbbuplt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawddltinr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawddqxngf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawdhwhwmy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawdibitxx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawdiylljb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawdkcsknf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawdltpfpb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawdmoqcgr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawdmpoefd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawdmrctcs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawdtjotwk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawduuoayj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawdviacyf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawdvnuots.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaweavoevv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawebyhpua.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawecfajed.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawedutvge.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaweesmgls.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaweevwdta.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawefgmlrr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawegmkjdj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawehlndfx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawejxlfpg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawemoumkq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawempbjen.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawensefny.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaweokjydr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaweolvwmp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawepsbmwi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawetpcihg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawewpeqxv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawfifssbr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawfjvcyey.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawfoohfbg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawfpbafcu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawfrowtnn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawfsfwphf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawfsohgml.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawfuhjwxb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawfuypytt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawfvvlhsg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawfvwrplh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawfwfsfwp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawfwhqnwi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawfxhawji.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawfxpkftn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawfyoltta.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawgawabab.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawgdbrtim.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawgekkwdy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawgkoelvq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawgljtqbw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawgmyterw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawgoripyv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawgqqlvys.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawgsmnrjn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawgtuffyr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawgwovpom.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawgxgwtwl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawgxxvcxt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawhbrsiig.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawhfrscaa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawhgaiejj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawhiorpyc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawhjmnohh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawhjrqpsf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawhmvhixp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawhnnulvi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawhnpxbin.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawhpoikew.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawhsjvkrg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawhsvcicy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawhwttmop.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawhyguwqg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawhytwhmq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawibeqysn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawidtbhcn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawifxyqlp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawihgwbmd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawijbxacg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawilbpscu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawilbynbm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawiohojyr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawiotnsqy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawiuknpru.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawiusrjeq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawjbptwge.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawjdfweov.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawjeiqhyy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawjhnjfjt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawjiwjcwr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawjoudnhw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawjpdtpoi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawjqjprur.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawjsspvmp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawjtnphqb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawjtuqmlr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawjvgfmba.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawjxergsj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawjxpuckl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawjxvjcbo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawjyivyna.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawkaevawk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawkawcbxg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawkbdkyui.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawkcnbiuu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawkegsunv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawkeitrtt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawkenenwd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawkihpvmb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawkjjvhcu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawklscbqc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawkqxaear.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawktmqmno.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawktxdnyj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawkvockrp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawkxnurpl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawkxudims.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekawlbeacnq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawldpawcb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawlealtwp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawlefsipb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawleiellu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawlfltmey.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawlgdtohd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawlirsjda.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawllbexhd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawlnesvoj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawlnfcitr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawlnkmjqk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawlnkxyhw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawlnqehjb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawlpliilu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawlpsdwsh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawlpwrfyp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawlsblnua.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawltetbwl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawlwnlstf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawlxgdnqe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawlyscsuk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawlysyrnc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawlytmqkc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawmalynam.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawmdbngjp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawmebnfmb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawmemkuhu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawmflddxm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawmgaoyng.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawmiwqjaf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawmjmfduy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawmnjrtoo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawmnqhkmd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawmnvfudt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawmnvtlfe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawmqbwtca.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawmqjoobl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawmukifgo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawmwrvicy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawmxdfuds.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawmyvxkoq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawnfggkmt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawnhodddv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawnifmxnt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawnisscan.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawnjcelta.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawnlbefkf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawnndehkn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawnqvvdud.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawnqxhcbk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawnwbqmbg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawnyuyjrg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawocfftjf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawofjaxah.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawokelvun.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawokpctab.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawolcspns.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawomabfnu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawomkbuxk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawonxoxgd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawopdjren.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawopilbya.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawotkbqoi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawouxdcbr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawovfjkcy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawowlxtar.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawoyiybpl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawpamvrqq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawpcoqhwa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawpenikes.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawpgapnmt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawphcfjlx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawpilnegg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawpmdinvw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawpmstbip.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawppwpbbj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawpstcyud.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawptuxaqt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawpvnqjax.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawpvwcriq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawpyhuyck.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawqaugrht.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawqbqingk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawqbxyjlp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawqegrrnj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawqffjnln.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawqgpxwyq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawqhunddj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawqiyfwjw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawqkcseio.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawqkyehhw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawqljrhok.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawqmboffu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawqmihsrd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawqrdncjb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawqtqhqqj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawqtrkxlj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawqustenu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawqvdfxas.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawqvqmgpi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawqwxjxon.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawrbhjeph.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawrfhdlvr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawrglnmqo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawriwgepd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawrkcnalo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawrkpbnyl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawrkymmwf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawrkytdxm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawrlaekvn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawrlpqdca.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawrnasjsc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawrpqkrif.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawrrcaayv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawrsijepo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawrslwdpq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawrwnpnoj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawrxkwpls.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawrxsimif.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawryhraww.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawsbgpgfl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawsdgdfpp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawsdghaaj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawsenoltd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawshurlct.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawshxsrjv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawshycwdu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawskhteep.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawskymhqe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawsnisfdo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawsqxwbff.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawsrkgjkg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawsunwmdf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawsuxeeli.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawsvkafrh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawswpoaig.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawtaklerq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawtaqgrur.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawtejsbkl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawtgwcqou.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawtitsnah.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawtixjqjv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawtjgjauu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawtlltakd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawtmouowe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawtnfjhws.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawtokpjyi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawtouwtnf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawtrbyeus.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawttqkopf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawtwflytc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawtwkdopw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawtxxmprr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawtykijad.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawtykjjtf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawuaaxoqc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawuawompj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawubtrxvj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawucgokac.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawuedsoeo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawuejtgud.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawugtogsu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawuhiubxk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawujntidp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawukpqvwa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawulocxvy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawulqrydo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawuodhfyr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawuodwwxd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawupsewbw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawuswcpmr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawuuusytg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawuuydldn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawuyonkhc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawvacwfne.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawversnht.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawvfnsaia.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawvjddghx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawvjevxjl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawvklhhjk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawvkxhvta.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawvkyjkwo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawvmevfri.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawvndyerq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawvoeyxyv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawvotmknf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawvphpmlo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawvrohcac.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawvtpunva.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawvuqvlxo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawvvuobci.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawvxymxmi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawvysldiv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawvytxydl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawwayfria.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawwcevrfj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawwcovjqg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawwdtsbbx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawwkmitta.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawwktjslh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawwqlfrvx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawwrpncuh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawwsbncpx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawwsfnqfm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawwtpttrs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawwtspeqq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawwufhihi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawwvhtkja.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawwvyswyn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawwwqskfe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawwyjwqjl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawxabophs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawxcnokdk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawxcvtkhi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawxgjqejx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawxgushir.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawxhfgcsi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawxirpotk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawxklsnxt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawxonvuxb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawxqsidvd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawxrgbpcm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawxrnsrlm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawxtcnhjf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawxumjhus.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawxvlukin.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawxyngtnv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawybhgusd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawycynhqw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawyfcbcie.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawyfvgpfx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawyivppsw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawyixlxqs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawyjcplsu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawyjfrykn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawykhnjgs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawyluqoak.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawysdeifn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawytplfym.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawyxaixaw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawyxuoubl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekawyyhygij.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxaebedlq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxaeummly.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxafmuspr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxagkyjgx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxaicpvjt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxajurrra.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxamvsnqn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxaqfqaik.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxaqnwvtk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxarfbhwd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxauepaty.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxaxxjajq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxbbpcijf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxbchtfbc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxbctqpbd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxbcufobh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxbdydhps.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxbekhxko.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxbhhbrjx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxbhqhdvh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxbibfcca.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxbilrnmv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxbpblwos.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxbpfngua.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxbphjqgm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxbrlmrpt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxbwhdcyc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxcajnxii.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxcaphyxa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxcbddvrc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxcdglpwr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxcggsonv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxcgvscyf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxchubwju.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxchvtlgx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxcntixsp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxcparyrj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxcsdleyt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxcsdxlvg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxcslfnpu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxctqmcnq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxcujphks.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxcunkjof.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxcwaadkw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxcxcfumx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxdavgcix.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxdblbthn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxdcrembi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxdecbxuy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxdeirrgf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxdjdgiwt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxdjgmljk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxdkqhoii.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxdllexbt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxdlpsxmw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxdnboiux.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxdpxfnnf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxdqtmjun.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxdtlxmqd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxdukmsvi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxdxgjsxu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxeahkomr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxebhygfx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxefnylfw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxegpnjfx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxehlsagp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxekkfmdg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxekpuavb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxemaxihm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxemdyyie.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxeoaejqk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxeocbimm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxequvrib.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxeswfwfs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxevpabdv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxewrcfvg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxexgrvrq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxeynxpya.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxfauwgfd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxfcjupkd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxfdbnkft.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxffnkjop.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxfgvrbxg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxfkdlcpx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxfkvelte.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxfnangxa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxfnrlkwk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxfoclnad.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxfpkkovc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxfpqunuy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxfrhlomo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxfscisrt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxfvywtyd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxfwcoato.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxfwdawta.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxgjsrhaa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxgjsxuji.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxgkywojv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxgmcbgnr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxgotpecw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxgpeeosy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxgppygsn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxgrvrqyr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxgsykvqx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxgvbbwqq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxgwyqwcj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxhaxachk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxhgnhixu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxhicpnlt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxhifajkh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxhmawgqb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxhntsjcc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxhoafypx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxhqvabtl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxhseojad.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxhvsmelt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxhybsvdu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxigipyks.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxikaubmd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxiljpplf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxinhwycj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxipeeqtr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxirrprdq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxitsurti.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxiujgejx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxiuoihyq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxiwttdcr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxixckwqc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxjdmblix.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxjeosrqy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxjgconai.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxjgiqlbg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxjgndxdc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxjhcbngv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxjhmxpfm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxjidrpda.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxjiwchfe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxjkveqyt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxjlsmple.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxjmhxilr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxjoxexwu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxjptemgy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxjpvscrr.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekaxjswmxah.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxjvdvuac.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxjvkjttn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxkbsgpqw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxkddncdp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxkdgyhem.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxkehkkks.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxkgdqjub.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxkiwkjfr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxkixdgjn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxkoboxrw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxkosqexo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxkpnnddr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxkpvjqns.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxkqvwumk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxkriehmu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxktrngwd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxktrpdeq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxkuapfcv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxkusedxi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxkxvsdqc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxkytptsj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxlarpluk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxlcjphkh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxlijahug.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxlitlsvk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxlojabfn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxlrqyvkh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxlrvncuf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxlsjeofn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxltrbngq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxltveomu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxlucqrxk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxluwckjt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxlvodwye.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxlwubfqa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxmcaulxa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxmefvoqd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxmfobohs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxmgidkmp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxmgulfvn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxmhematc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxmheywsb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxmkilxpf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxmmexcvx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxmmghpxm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxmqakjaa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxmsfgrah.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxmsfykkd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxmtnheyp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxmucrjxu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxmugwupo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxmuqvsru.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxmuworvx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxmyodfvw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxnaqxxlp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxndbsnpa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxnffvvrf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxnghydbr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxnhkrptq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxnilbjxl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxnlrouvf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxnmdujxe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxnmemigg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxnnvwexi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxnoeosxb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxnrcsewd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxnryjisb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxnsfalco.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxntcxiil.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxntsfnvb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxnvgwhrc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxnwiwjdt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxnxcruxj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxnyfombq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxnyfruyr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxnyxcgmv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxoaiprvw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxoaspttb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxocqcqcq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxocwinut.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxodxubfo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxoeirils.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxohfrjrj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxokjyrmx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxomltbje.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxoneivsj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxonuycgf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxopensdk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxopwdfbs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxoqrpcoj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxoqtupet.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxorchlgr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxosynwpd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxowcrscr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxowiotns.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxoypwnvf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxpakubfc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxpbpnwfr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxpcpwcca.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxpdgbtci.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxpgvuamq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxphssemf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxpiiqvhb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxpkftnax.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxplajulo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxpottjmu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxppuhdxs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxpqudvbv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxprgunfc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxpsfeftm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxpukvvri.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxqbokugt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxqhtbeot.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxqlbroan.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxqmsgotg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxqngnnjq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxqpuypgf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxqrfqhpm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxqtilvxw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxqufsltq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxqukehfa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxqultxwn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxqxbxsmw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxqyexufw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxqyfhnil.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxramogpa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxrawbmcs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxrchfqyd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxrckymvl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxrdusvew.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxridwwhy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxriffmxq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxriimlws.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxrntwdjo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxrpcxnsh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxrqtqesk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxrvgtyps.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxrvrjeqb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxrydhwnd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxscwruio.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxsdimntx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxshngtwx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxskprsvp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxslfsnys.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxslgcaht.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxsljtpdo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxslywsuc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxsmgoybq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxsnscfyu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxsphpfmy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxspsygbq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxsqjwiio.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxsrscusn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxsshsjvq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxtbdswoi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxtdllajb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxtescsko.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxtetjcbq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxtewqfga.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxtigoyoy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxtlvdvgp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxtopjoco.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxtouskbt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxtpcuipg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxtspdheb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxtvnclna.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxtylaamm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxuccvvvv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxucpubjv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxucumbgo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxuegkeku.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxueuwjaw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxuidwbrs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxuiemdfp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxuigfptp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxuoocbgk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxupdmlwe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxurqgyso.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxusdeujo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxustilqa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxuurqnof.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxuviceko.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxuvmvbjj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxuwmwlrb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxuyavthk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxvfthrtt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxvgwwyig.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxvhiebtf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxviruppj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxvjonecg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxvjscdlo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxvjxxufy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxvjytxte.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxvmjqwbr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxvnsrmuu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxvpfevhg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxvppabxc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxvqjuewr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxvqyvunx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxvrqaowa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxvugmtbf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxvukyugo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxvvuonuv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxwbfvleu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxwcmxfdb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxwcrpnht.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxwcvnsui.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxwfnirsn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxwfusaqa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxwgoqtfh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxwhdmtja.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxwichxji.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxwiwxghv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxwjinnlq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxwkuhsww.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxwlfjjje.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxwlrdqwx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxwobxtgq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxwoialoe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxwoueiji.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxwpcnxwp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxwskwqwr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxwuiojrq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxwvqcgrn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxwxfcddc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxwxmkwrw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxwyyhsrb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxxbgtjxy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxxebtgsh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxxenvruo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxxepbhbe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxxmqwona.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxxoyovew.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxxqaexwv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxxrqtvmy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxxsglobu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxxtwxcve.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxxursdoq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxxvooxrn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxxvwpeml.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxxvxhjsh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxxyeivss.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxyagdkuy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxybjkjwc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxydggljy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxyhinfog.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxynecyco.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxyqyoiee.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxysilaid.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxytinnbt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxyueolfh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxyunvoww.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaxyypwrfe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayaaeknwg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayajlekqy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayajpnmfi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayakgbqef.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayamfxkkp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayapsihio.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayaqjqxss.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayawefxno.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaybbqcnrp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaybcuvplx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaybdrhkgo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaybfhgglf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaybhgbiop.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaybhoahkh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaybirqfqt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaybkcfmjp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaybmkpjnq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayboknpse.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaybpkhwfk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaybspvkpb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaybtxkdjv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaybvjvtsv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaybyjxopw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaycacdici.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaycaetjym.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayceaitkg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayceisoup.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaychdckhl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaycoviddi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaycpdthqp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaycqnobok.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaycrafffh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaycsiqoph.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaycspwtpt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaycyagpio.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaycyftryj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaycynowsb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaydgaknnt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaydivjqrn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaydmhdahh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaydniivxf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaydosnqbs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaydqvgukm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaydskabie.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaydswhibr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaydudhxpr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaydwcohme.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaydxbhalo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayecacasg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayecdktiu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayedfiemn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayefetplx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayefggxpj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayefowhgb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayefruxef.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayeftnjtp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayehgrbjc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayekibkma.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayemflchk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayepopgdy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayeqosmhq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayerjpxkk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayerqcaeq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayesaqnyr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayewnvcmg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayeyfiygu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayfbgpkxd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayfcjrqou.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayfdkbbds.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayfenncva.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayffbsfaa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayffjlsmp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayffwjdxk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayfghkebg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayfiyguxf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayfjbxtjk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayfjpwgaa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayfjtambi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayfjxhece.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayflavund.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayfphaipy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayfqxtqme.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayfsxggkx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayfvrabnd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayfvselni.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaygaeerpy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaygfhksbk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaygiukukt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaygkodqje.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaygndrtmx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaygnplooo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaygogkjhc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaygpfvtle.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaygpmkpif.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaygrukdnb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaygrwgylx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaygsbcdat.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayguhclpw.dat


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

c:\windows\system32\senekayhajlcbh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayhdqptdl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayhdvxpxw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayhgdkxxh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayhjtcmgy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayhkdairn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayhkrpnst.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayhmyardr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayhpygjbg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayhqdslvd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayhqtjpce.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayhrawwcs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayhuhymhl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayhvnkeji.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayhwdkijw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayihpevhm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayijmldsh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayijvowvn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayikftyqw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayilugxeq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayipfgjub.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayitbywfj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayitghdlk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayiuxfxur.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayivvxqen.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayivxabsj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayiwccxms.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayjahpiyu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayjaqirbh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayjbdersl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayjefnjwn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayjenmrst.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayjensouf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayjfobllh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayjgahhyf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayjhivpey.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayjisetpn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayjltptnr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayjmdjfql.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayjosdaqn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayjpmbjqa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayjpuhnps.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayjtpkkeo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayjwockab.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaykajlxel.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaykcxvlxy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaykdedfrv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaykgpfrls.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaykhhcijk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaykkvwjti.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayklfsvfc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayklofqcg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaykmeojar.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaykmruyxe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayktcqqow.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayktcxnal.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayktdiige.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaykvleeub.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaykvmmwxi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaykvxfufr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaykwrrkwd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaykxjetpo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaykymcjqp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaykywjdti.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaylaammvg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaylclsdbq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayldtuyhg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaylglfsym.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaylgyguvy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaylktuwgr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayllcwkbf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaylmmjljv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaylnbnakl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaylndrdap.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaylqgcpsg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaylqgsvlu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaylqjtarg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaylqkdwuu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaylqwcago.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaylserhdo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaylsswein.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayluarmpm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaylukjmpy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaylvngxlt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaylwkgaki.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaylxqchbc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaylyfeqol.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaymeliwsy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaymitpomm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaymkfltih.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaymkwvnon.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaymliociy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaymomgfit.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaympbpntb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaympvrvjw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaympxoccp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaymqldljn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaymtkyxyr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaymtxgdab.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaymvsojaq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaymxiqxjj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaynbaqgpd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaynbeuflr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaynctwiom.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayndwkeqi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaynhyxjof.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaynimiiiv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaynjhyuon.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaynkonbty.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaynlirlrd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaynmavsbv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaynmrdfbf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaynuwwwiu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaynvjyrhy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaynwderis.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaynxgfvdm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayoamvahc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayobqoxdp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayodfvwbx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayodwqogs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayoekrpgb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayoerqwvq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayofdncpv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayohexamv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayohlobtw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayojrooqk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayojxayok.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayomoasyk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayomxynmt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayopmmtxs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayoqphgec.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayoqxcjdn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayotgapve.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayoxayqkr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayoxwyyhs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayoyfanum.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayoyqridh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaypacvsss.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaypcycbmf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaypewahdv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayphqhqod.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayphsaebe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaypjldshj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaypldunmy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayplurltb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayplvhtfy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaypnulvoh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaypnwpdmr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayppmmpmp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayprmktdb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaypyodxfh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaypyuqmbf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayqfrxmlr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayqhbbtjk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayqofjuas.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayqoikony.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayqpasqiy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayqpehdug.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayqqakllx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayqrnxlml.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayqwonplr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayqxdqxqo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayraghgwo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayrctmtim.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayreakuie.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayrfihjmw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayrfnefps.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayrjidmff.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayrkdcblu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayrmhrfht.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayrmsiykn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayrnamlwi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayrncllpe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayrndnhuj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayrpielxd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayrpjyibf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayrqegwdm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayruffaev.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaysbycvyn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaysccutje.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayscrrgvo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayscrubwx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayscssibh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaysefhdkb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayshgqhai.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaysllcxrs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaysoscuwq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayspksmqn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaysqkoldg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaysruospf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayssinpge.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaysttmtsk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaysumwsvh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaysuqsxnv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaysxxrqxg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaysyrpjjs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaytaxmoms.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaytbrgwca.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaytckvvhx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaytfjrgvs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaytgpnoal.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaytjhswgl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaytkurima.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaytlgaoca.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaytlqfeow.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaytmfjkfp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaytncafrh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaytqtkjrq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaytsgrrky.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaytssmdha.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaytvfelgn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayuadhmuo.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayubnlycr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayudqsdyb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayueaalwr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayuesqpvr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayugpbinm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayuiasrju.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayujmxmcf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayunwwfud.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayupdqgcf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayupggxvy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayupgjqox.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayuqgnnfl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayuquagur.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayuqykkly.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayuscchae.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayusdjxly.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayusebmgx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayusiyljm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayuuykaav.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayuwbgrvh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayvbgmwaa.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayvblcopg.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayvfbmjma.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayvfhapnt.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayvgrhcoe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayvklqjnn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayvnomtox.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayvooeile.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayvpltnsc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayvqpsncl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayvqwjwxy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayvttwsso.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayvvdmytl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayvxvsany.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayvynqbcn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaywasloef.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaywcjlsqu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaywclcsck.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaywfcfvnw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaywhinmmf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaywhsbirm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaywidugow.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaywjcctcs.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaywjcemhd.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaywlndxmi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaywmbsgan.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaywmwmglj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaywsfdgue.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaywuicfso.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekaywuustlq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayxbtdbmn.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayxceyxxl.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayxdomgnb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayxgrrbio.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayxioswki.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayxjpiegj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayxmooteb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayxmttkin.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayxovnvoh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayxplbpii.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayxsxmccm.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayxtbgkpw.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayxvgoagj.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayxvqskut.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayxxchgyb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayxyjuooh.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayxywgpfy.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayyatbrta.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayybwehql.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayycccuxe.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayycdyini.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayyfssbip.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayyhqogcp.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayyigurti.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayyldkova.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayylgaafk.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayylsqskq.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayynygwws.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayyopsvjv.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayyoyaucx.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayyqbstri.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayyrmtvfi.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayysdqkpr.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayytcdpqf.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayyvqgkwb.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayywomenu.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayywsqdnc.dat
c:\windows\system32\senekayyxdwymb.dat
c:\windows\tmp.log
c:\windows\unins000.dat
c:\windows\unins000.exe
D:\AUTORUN.INF
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2009-12-15 to 2010-01-15 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2009-12-18 08:13 . 2009-12-18 08:13 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Saul.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Application Data\Sony Setup
2009-12-18 08:13 . 2009-12-18 08:13 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Saul.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Application Data\Sony
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2010-01-15 01:24 . 2009-07-09 02:51 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Blue Coat K9 Web Protection
2010-01-15 00:09 . 2009-07-12 21:24 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Application Data\GetRightToGo
2010-01-14 19:47 . 2009-11-13 05:55 652 ----a-w- c:\windows\temp.dat
2010-01-14 19:39 . 2009-11-13 05:54 1053 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\13l.dll
2010-01-14 19:39 . 2009-11-13 05:54 741 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\tmp.dll
2010-01-14 19:39 . 2009-01-29 07:17 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2010-01-14 01:45 . 2009-07-02 04:30 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\WinFlip
2010-01-13 19:17 . 2010-01-13 19:17 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Trend Micro
2010-01-12 06:08 . 2010-01-12 06:08 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\CCleaner
2010-01-12 06:02 . 2010-01-12 06:02 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard
2010-01-08 23:23 . 2009-05-15 02:48 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\iCall
2010-01-08 23:22 . 2009-07-13 03:41 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Vista Rainbar
2010-01-08 00:07 . 2009-07-13 11:21 38224 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2010-01-08 00:07 . 2009-07-13 11:21 19160 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2010-01-01 10:58 . 2010-01-01 10:58 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Software Update Utility
2009-12-31 23:18 . 2009-07-13 11:28 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Application Data\FrostWire
2009-12-20 12:54 . 2009-10-04 07:03 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Application Data\NCH Swift Sound
2009-12-20 12:54 . 2006-10-23 23:02 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\NCH Swift Sound
2009-12-18 08:13 . 2009-12-18 08:13 --------


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

2009-12-04 23:37 . 2006-10-23 23:04 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Power MP3 WMA Converter
2009-12-04 23:37 . 2009-05-10 04:03 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\QuickFreedom
2009-11-30 22:52 . 2009-11-30 22:52 99144 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\Guest.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Local Settings\Application Data\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2009-11-18 05:12 . 2009-11-18 05:12 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Abexo
2009-11-18 04:59 . 2009-11-18 04:59 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\WinASO
2009-11-16 17:48 . 2009-07-12 01:54 32174 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Application Data\wklnhst.dat
2009-11-13 08:28 . 2009-11-13 08:28 552 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\d3d8caps.dat
2009-11-13 07:40 . 2009-07-12 01:52 99144 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2009-11-13 05:54 . 2009-11-13 05:54 65536 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\Interop.MessengerAPI.dll
2009-10-23 00:24 . 2006-08-14 22:55 99144 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2009-09-13 04:51 . 2009-09-13 04:51 18255 ----a-w- c:\program files\Common Files\hepecihete.lib
2009-09-13 04:51 . 2009-09-13 04:51 14756 ----a-w- c:\program files\Common Files\oqalyc.dll
2006-11-07 23:13 . 2008-10-30 09:11 774144 ----a-w- c:\program files\RngInterstitial.dll
2008-10-31 01:34 . 2008-10-31 01:34 39424 ----a-w- c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\FFComm.dll
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks]
"{8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94}"= "c:\program files\Swag_Bucks\tbSwag.dll" [2009-10-02 2166296]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94}]
2009-10-02 00:29 2166296 ----a-w- c:\program files\Swag_Bucks\tbSwag.dll
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94}"= "c:\program files\Swag_Bucks\tbSwag.dll" [2009-10-02 2166296]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94}]
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\Webbrowser]
"{8BDEA9D6-6F62-45EB-8EE9-8A81AF0D2F94}"= "c:\program files\Swag_Bucks\tbSwag.dll" [2009-10-02 2166296]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94}]


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

And now here is the log for highjack this:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 5:58:06 PM, on 1/14/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\arservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Blue Coat K9 Web Protection\k9filter.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ARPWRMSG.EXE
C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\5577497\Program\Compaq Connections.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\DISC\DiscUpdMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Swag Bucks Toolbar - {8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94} - C:\Program Files\Swag_Bucks\tbSwag.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Swag Bucks Toolbar - {8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94} - C:\Program Files\Swag_Bucks\tbSwag.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - C:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.1203.0\msneshellx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Swag Bucks Toolbar - {8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94} - C:\Program Files\Swag_Bucks\tbSwag.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] "C:\Windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPBootOp] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ftutil2] rundll32.exe ftutil2.dll,SetWriteCacheMode
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlwaysReady Power Message APP] ARPWRMSG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Pin.lnk = C:\hp\bin\CLOAKER.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: PinMcLnk.lnk = C:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Compaq Connections.lnk = C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\5577497\Program\Compaq Connections.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Extender Resource Monitor.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\ehome\RMSysTry.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Internet Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Internet Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.trymedia.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Blue Coat K9 Web Protection (bckwfs) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Blue Coat K9 Web Protection\k9filter.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
--
End of file - 7816 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You've cut off the bottom portion of the ComboFix log. There should be more after what you last posted. Please post just the mssing part.

Also, please do this:

Go to the link below and upload the following file(s) for analysis and post the results please:

http://virusscan.jotti.org/

c:\Program Files\Common Files\hepecihete.lib
c:\Program Files\Common Files\oqalyc.dll


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

I couldn't find the original report so i just did the process over to get the log and heres what i got

ComboFix 10-01-15.01 - Compaq_Administrator 01/15/2010 17:48:40.2.1 - x86
Running from: C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Desktop\puppy.exe
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
C:\DOCUME~1\COMPAQ~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\IadHide5.dll
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\{2B2DDD5A-0371-4ECD-8784-EC0E662F9EB0}
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\{2B2DDD5A-0371-4ECD-8784-EC0E662F9EB0}\chrome.manifest
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\{2B2DDD5A-0371-4ECD-8784-EC0E662F9EB0}\chrome\content\_cfg.js
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\{2B2DDD5A-0371-4ECD-8784-EC0E662F9EB0}\chrome\content\c.js
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\{2B2DDD5A-0371-4ECD-8784-EC0E662F9EB0}\chrome\content\overlay.xul
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\{2B2DDD5A-0371-4ECD-8784-EC0E662F9EB0}\install.rdf
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\temp\IadHide5.dll
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2009-12-16 to 2010-01-16 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

here is the next log from the website that you gave

Filename: 
hepecihete.lib Status: Scan finished. 0 out of 20 scanners reported malware.
Scan taken on: Sat 16 Jan 2010 02:38:18 (CET) Permalink

Filename: oqalyc.dll Status: Scan finished. 0 out of 20 scanners reported malware.
Scan taken on: Sat 16 Jan 2010 03:35:46 (CET) Permalink


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Again, you're not posting the entire ComboFix log.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

sorry i haven't posted in a while i got sick and have not been doing much computer work, but anyways iam haveing trouble finding the original log with the information your asking for i even checked where it says the log will be saved at C:\ComboFix.txt and still nothing any solutions?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Then please remove ComboFix by dragging it from the desktop and dropping it in the recycle bin. Then grab the latest version and run a new scan then post that log please.

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for downloading and running ComboFix.

The only thing different from the instructions there is that when downloading and saving the ComboFix.exe I would like you to rename it to puppy.exe please.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

okay here it is sorry for the delay:

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"WMPNSCFG"="c:\program files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe" [2006-10-19 204288]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" [2006-08-14 180269]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe" [2009-07-25 149280]
"RTHDCPL"="RTHDCPL.EXE" [2008-02-19 16858112]
"Reminder"="c:\windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe" [2004-12-14 663552]
"Recguard"="c:\windows\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE" [2005-07-23 237568]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2009-09-05 417792]
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" [2006-10-31 1622016]
"NvMediaCenter"="c:\windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll" [2006-10-31 86016]
"NvCplDaemon"="c:\windows\system32\NvCpl.dll" [2006-10-31 7634944]
"KBD"="c:\hp\KBD\KBD.EXE" [2005-02-02 61440]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2009-10-29 141600]
"HPBootOp"="c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" [2006-02-16 249856]
"HP Software Update"="c:\program files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe" [2007-03-12 49152]
"ftutil2"="ftutil2.dll" [2004-06-07 106496]
"ehTray"="c:\windows\ehome\ehtray.exe" [2005-09-30 67584]
"AppleSyncNotifier"="c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe" [2009-08-13 177440]
"AlwaysReady Power Message APP"="ARPWRMSG.EXE" [2005-08-03 77312]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2009-10-03 35696]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2009-09-04 935288]
c:\documents and settings\Saul & Sharon\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
PinMcLnk.lnk - c:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe [2006-8-14 27136]
c:\documents and settings\Saul.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
PinMcLnk.lnk - c:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe [2006-8-14 27136]
c:\documents and settings\Guest.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Pin.lnk - c:\hp\bin\CLOAKER.EXE [2006-8-14 27136]
PinMcLnk.lnk - c:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe [2006-8-14 27136]
c:\documents and settings\Josh\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
PinMcLnk.lnk - c:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe [2006-8-14 27136]
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Compaq Connections.lnk - c:\program files\Compaq Connections\5577497\Program\Compaq Connections.exe [2006-8-14 36903]
Extender Resource Monitor.lnk - c:\windows\ehome\RMSysTry.exe [2005-10-20 18432]
HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk - c:\program files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe [2007-3-11 210520]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon]
"UIHost"="logonui.exe, c:\windows\system32\dllcache\recycled.exe"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
UAC REG_SZ c:\windows\system32\dllcache\svchost.exe
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Compaq Connections\\5577497\\Program\\Compaq Connections.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\ehome\\ehshell.exe"=
R1 caqfnzpz;caqfnzpz;c:\windows\system32\drivers\caqfnzpz.sys [x]
R2 EAPPkt;Realtek EAPPkt Protocol;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\EAPPkt.sys [x]
R3 pnetmdm;PdaNet Modem;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pnetmdm.sys [2006-09-28 9472]
S1 bckd;bckd;c:\windows\system32\drivers\bckd.sys [2009-01-13 72992]
S2 bckwfs;Blue Coat K9 Web Protection;c:\program files\Blue Coat K9 Web Protection\k9filter.exe [2009-01-13 1078560]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
HPZ12 REG_MULTI_SZ Pml Driver HPZ12 Net Driver HPZ12
hpdevmgmt REG_MULTI_SZ hpqcxs08 hpqddsvc
getPlusHelper REG_MULTI_SZ getPlusHelper
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com
uDefault_Search_URL = hxxp://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
mStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com
mSearch Bar = hxxp://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = <local>
uInternet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:5555
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
Trusted Zone: trymedia.com
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
HKCU-Run-nkrpyykq - c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\qhfvwe\rnhbsysguard.exe
HKLM-Run-nkrpyykq - c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\qhfvwe\rnhbsysguard.exe

**************************************************************************
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2010-01-26 15:40
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
scanning hidden processes ... 
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
scanning hidden files ... 
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(2548)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\docume~1\COMPAQ~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\IadHide5.dll
c:\windows\system32\msi.dll
c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
c:\program files\WinSCP\DragExt.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\windows\arservice.exe
c:\program files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\windows\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
c:\windows\eHome\ehSched.exe
c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
c:\windows\system32\nvsvc32.exe
c:\windows\ehome\mcrdsvc.exe
c:\program files\Windows Media Player\WMPNetwk.exe
c:\windows\system32\wscntfy.exe
c:\windows\RTHDCPL.EXE
c:\windows\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
c:\windows\ARPWRMSG.EXE
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2010-01-26 16:05:06 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2010-01-27 00:04
ComboFix2.txt 2010-01-15 01:51
Pre-Run: 95,394,951,168 bytes free
Post-Run: 96,807,964,672 bytes free
- - End Of File - - B34F8AB670602F331B4D3253B4771407


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please copy and paste the entire report.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

ComboFix 10-01-26.02 - Compaq_Administrator 01/26/2010 15:11:23.4.1 - x86
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Desktop\puppy.exe
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
c:\docume~1\COMPAQ~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\IadHide5.dll
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\temp\IadHide5.dll
.
---- Previous Run -------
.
c:\docume~1\COMPAQ~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\IadHide5.dll
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\qhfvwe\rnhbsysguard.exe
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\temp\IadHide5.dll
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2009-12-26 to 2010-01-26 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
No new files created in this timespan
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2010-01-26 23:37 . 2009-07-09 02:51 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Blue Coat K9 Web Protection
2010-01-26 17:16 . 2009-07-02 04:30 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\WinFlip
2010-01-23 00:01 . 2009-07-12 21:24 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Application Data\GetRightToGo
2010-01-19 08:07 . 2010-01-19 08:07 2384 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\syssvc.exe
2010-01-16 01:34 . 2009-07-13 11:28 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Application Data\FrostWire
2010-01-14 19:47 . 2009-11-13 05:55 652 ----a-w- c:\windows\temp.dat
2010-01-14 19:39 . 2009-11-13 05:54 1053 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\13l.dll
2010-01-14 19:39 . 2009-11-13 05:54 741 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\tmp.dll
2010-01-14 19:39 . 2009-01-29 07:17 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2010-01-13 19:17 . 2010-01-13 19:17 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Trend Micro
2010-01-12 06:08 . 2010-01-12 06:08 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\CCleaner
2010-01-12 06:02 . 2010-01-12 06:02 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard
2010-01-08 23:23 . 2009-05-15 02:48 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\iCall
2010-01-08 23:22 . 2009-07-13 03:41 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Vista Rainbar
2010-01-08 00:07 . 2009-07-13 11:21 38224 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2010-01-08 00:07 . 2009-07-13 11:21 19160 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2010-01-01 10:58 . 2010-01-01 10:58 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Software Update Utility
2009-12-20 12:54 . 2009-10-04 07:03 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Application Data\NCH Swift Sound
2009-12-20 12:54 . 2006-10-23 23:02 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\NCH Swift Sound
2009-12-18 08:13 . 2009-12-18 08:13 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Saul.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Application Data\Sony Setup
2009-12-18 08:13 . 2009-12-18 08:13 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Saul.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Application Data\Sony
2009-12-18 08:13 . 2009-12-18 08:13 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Sony Setup
2009-12-04 23:37 . 2006-10-23 23:04 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Power MP3 WMA Converter
2009-12-04 23:37 . 2009-05-10 04:03 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\QuickFreedom
2009-11-30 22:52 . 2009-11-30 22:52 99144 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\Guest.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Local Settings\Application Data\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2009-11-16 17:48 . 2009-07-12 01:54 32174 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Application Data\wklnhst.dat
2009-11-13 08:28 . 2009-11-13 08:28 552 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\d3d8caps.dat
2009-11-13 07:40 . 2009-07-12 01:52 99144 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2009-11-13 05:54 . 2009-11-13 05:54 65536 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\Interop.MessengerAPI.dll
2009-09-13 04:51 . 2009-09-13 04:51 18255 ----a-w- c:\program files\Common Files\hepecihete.lib
2009-09-13 04:51 . 2009-09-13 04:51 14756 ----a-w- c:\program files\Common Files\oqalyc.dll
2006-11-07 23:13 . 2008-10-30 09:11 774144 ----a-w- c:\program files\RngInterstitial.dll
2008-10-31 01:34 . 2008-10-31 01:34 39424 ----a-w- c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\FFComm.dll
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks]
"{8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94}"= "c:\program files\Swag_Bucks\tbSwag.dll" [2009-10-02 2166296]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94}]
2009-10-02 00:29 2166296 ----a-w- c:\program files\Swag_Bucks\tbSwag.dll
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94}"= "c:\program files\Swag_Bucks\tbSwag.dll" [2009-10-02 2166296]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94}]
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\Webbrowser]
"{8BDEA9D6-6F62-45EB-8EE9-8A81AF0D2F94}"= "c:\program files\Swag_Bucks\tbSwag.dll" [2009-10-02 2166296]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94}]
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"WMPNSCFG"="c:\program files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe" [2006-10-19 204288]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" [2006-08-14 180269]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe" [2009-07-25 149280]
"RTHDCPL"="RTHDCPL.EXE" [2008-02-19 16858112]
"Reminder"="c:\windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe" [2004-12-14 663552]
"Recguard"="c:\windows\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE" [2005-07-23 237568]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2009-09-05 417792]
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" [2006-10-31 1622016]
"NvMediaCenter"="c:\windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll" [2006-10-31 86016]
"NvCplDaemon"="c:\windows\system32\NvCpl.dll" [2006-10-31 7634944]
"KBD"="c:\hp\KBD\KBD.EXE" [2005-02-02 61440]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2009-10-29 141600]
"HPBootOp"="c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" [2006-02-16 249856]
"HP Software Update"="c:\program files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe" [2007-03-12 49152]
"ftutil2"="ftutil2.dll" [2004-06-07 106496]
"ehTray"="c:\windows\ehome\ehtray.exe" [2005-09-30 67584]
"AppleSyncNotifier"="c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe" [2009-08-13 177440]
"AlwaysReady Power Message APP"="ARPWRMSG.EXE" [2005-08-03 77312]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2009-10-03 35696]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2009-09-04 935288]
c:\documents and settings\Saul & Sharon\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
PinMcLnk.lnk - c:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe [2006-8-14 27136]
c:\documents and settings\Saul.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
PinMcLnk.lnk - c:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe [2006-8-14 27136]
c:\documents and settings\Guest.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Pin.lnk - c:\hp\bin\CLOAKER.EXE [2006-8-14 27136]
PinMcLnk.lnk - c:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe [2006-8-14 27136]
c:\documents and settings\Josh\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
PinMcLnk.lnk - c:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe [2006-8-14 27136]
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Compaq Connections.lnk - c:\program files\Compaq Connections\5577497\Program\Compaq Connections.exe [2006-8-14 36903]
Extender Resource Monitor.lnk - c:\windows\ehome\RMSysTry.exe [2005-10-20 18432]
HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk - c:\program files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe [2007-3-11 210520]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon]
"UIHost"="logonui.exe, c:\windows\system32\dllcache\recycled.exe"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
UAC REG_SZ c:\windows\system32\dllcache\svchost.exe
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Compaq Connections\\5577497\\Program\\Compaq Connections.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\ehome\\ehshell.exe"=
R1 caqfnzpz;caqfnzpz;c:\windows\system32\drivers\caqfnzpz.sys [x]
R2 EAPPkt;Realtek EAPPkt Protocol;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\EAPPkt.sys [x]
R3 pnetmdm;PdaNet Modem;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pnetmdm.sys [2006-09-28 9472]
S1 bckd;bckd;c:\windows\system32\drivers\bckd.sys [2009-01-13 72992]
S2 bckwfs;Blue Coat K9 Web Protection;c:\program files\Blue Coat K9 Web Protection\k9filter.exe [2009-01-13 1078560]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
HPZ12 REG_MULTI_SZ Pml Driver HPZ12 Net Driver HPZ12
hpdevmgmt REG_MULTI_SZ hpqcxs08 hpqddsvc
getPlusHelper REG_MULTI_SZ getPlusHelper
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com
uDefault_Search_URL = hxxp://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
mStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com
mSearch Bar = hxxp://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = <local>
uInternet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:5555
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
Trusted Zone: trymedia.com
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
HKCU-Run-nkrpyykq - c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\qhfvwe\rnhbsysguard.exe
HKLM-Run-nkrpyykq - c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\qhfvwe\rnhbsysguard.exe

**************************************************************************
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2010-01-26 15:40
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
scanning hidden processes ... 
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
scanning hidden files ... 
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(2548)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\docume~1\COMPAQ~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\IadHide5.dll
c:\windows\system32\msi.dll
c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
c:\program files\WinSCP\DragExt.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\windows\arservice.exe
c:\program files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\windows\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
c:\windows\eHome\ehSched.exe
c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
c:\windows\system32\nvsvc32.exe
c:\windows\ehome\mcrdsvc.exe
c:\program files\Windows Media Player\WMPNetwk.exe
c:\windows\system32\wscntfy.exe
c:\windows\RTHDCPL.EXE
c:\windows\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
c:\windows\ARPWRMSG.EXE
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2010-01-26 16:05:06 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2010-01-27 00:04
ComboFix2.txt 2010-01-15 01:51
Pre-Run: 95,394,951,168 bytes free
Post-Run: 96,807,964,672 bytes free
- - End Of File - - B34F8AB670602F331B4D3253B4771407


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please update MalwareBytes and run a full system scan and then post the log.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.44
Database version: 3660
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer 8.0.6001.18702
1/30/2010 1:30:57 AM
mbam-log-2010-01-30 (01-30-57).txt
Scan type: Full Scan (C:\|D:\|)
Objects scanned: 521343
Time elapsed: 4 hour(s), 5 minute(s), 19 second(s)
Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 50
Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Files Infected:
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\qhfvwe\rnhbsysguard.exe.vir (Trojan.FakeAlert) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP0\A0001009.exe (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP0\A0001026.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP0\A0001027.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP0\A0001028.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP0\A0001075.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP0\A0001077.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP0\A0001104.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP0\A0001105.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP0\A0001106.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP0\A0001076.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP0\A0001130.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP0\A0001131.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP0\A0001132.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP1\A0001181.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP1\A0001182.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP1\A0001183.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP1\A0001233.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP1\A0001234.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP1\A0001235.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP1\A0006098.sys (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP1\A0006135.com (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP1\A0006613.sys (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP1\A0006641.com (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP1\A0006719.sys (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP1\A0006756.com (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP1\A0006788.sys (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP1\A0006825.com (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP10\A0007566.sys (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP10\A0007596.com (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP10\A0007735.sys (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP10\A0007763.com (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP4\A0007025.sys (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP4\A0007056.com (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP4\A0007089.sys (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP4\A0007126.com (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP4\A0007156.sys (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP4\A0007193.com (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP4\A0007240.exe (Trojan.FakeAlert) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\readme.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Quanita\Desktop\install_flash_player.exe (Trojan.Downloader) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Quanita\My Documents\install_flash_player.exe (Trojan.Downloader) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
D:\readme.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
D:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP0\A0001025.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
D:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP0\A0001074.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
D:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP0\A0001103.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
D:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP0\A0001129.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
D:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP1\A0001180.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
D:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP1\A0001232.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
D:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP1\A0006505.scr (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Open Notepad and copy and paste the text in the code box below into it:


```
http://forums.techguy.org/malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/893490-registry-error-virus-3.html#post7181884

Collect::
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\syssvc.exe
c:\windows\temp.dat
c:\windows\system32\13l.dll
c:\windows\system32\tmp.dll
c:\windows\system32\dllcache\recycled.exe 
c:\windows\system32\drivers\Interop.MessengerAPI.dll

Folder::
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\qhfvwe

Driver::
caqfnzpz

Registry::
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
"UIHost"=hex(2):6c,6f,67,6f,6e,75,69,2e,65,78,65,00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
"UAC"=-
```
Save the file to your desktop and name it CFScript.txt

Referring to the picture below, drag CFScript.txt into ComboFix.exe










This will start ComboFix again. It may ask to reboot. Post the contents of Combofix.txt in your next reply together with a new HijackThis log.

*Note: These instructions and script were created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these instructions or use this script as it could damage the workings of your system.*


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

ok here is the combofix log:

ComboFix 10-01-31.03 - Compaq_Administrator 01/31/2010 19:48:15.5.1 - x86
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Desktop\puppy.exe
Command switches used :: c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Desktop\CFScript.txt
file zipped: c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\syssvc.exe
file zipped: c:\windows\system32\13l.dll
file zipped: c:\windows\system32\drivers\Interop.MessengerAPI.dll
file zipped: c:\windows\system32\tmp.dll
file zipped: c:\windows\temp.dat
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
c:\docume~1\COMPAQ~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\IadHide5.dll
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\syssvc.exe
c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\temp\IadHide5.dll
c:\windows\system32\13l.dll
c:\windows\system32\drivers\Interop.MessengerAPI.dll
c:\windows\system32\tmp.dll
c:\windows\temp.dat
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Drivers/Services )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
-------\Service_caqfnzpz

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2010-01-01 to 2010-02-01 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
No new files created in this timespan
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2010-02-01 04:09 . 2009-07-09 02:51 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Blue Coat K9 Web Protection
2010-01-31 23:41 . 2009-07-02 04:30 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\WinFlip
2010-01-30 07:40 . 2009-07-12 21:24 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Application Data\GetRightToGo
2010-01-16 01:34 . 2009-07-13 11:28 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Application Data\FrostWire
2010-01-14 19:39 . 2009-01-29 07:17 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2010-01-13 19:17 . 2010-01-13 19:17 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Trend Micro
2010-01-12 06:08 . 2010-01-12 06:08 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\CCleaner
2010-01-12 06:02 . 2010-01-12 06:02 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard
2010-01-08 23:23 . 2009-05-15 02:48 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\iCall
2010-01-08 23:22 . 2009-07-13 03:41 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Vista Rainbar
2010-01-08 00:07 . 2009-07-13 11:21 38224 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2010-01-08 00:07 . 2009-07-13 11:21 19160 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2010-01-01 10:58 . 2010-01-01 10:58 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Software Update Utility
2009-12-20 12:54 . 2009-10-04 07:03 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Application Data\NCH Swift Sound
2009-12-20 12:54 . 2006-10-23 23:02 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\NCH Swift Sound
2009-12-18 08:13 . 2009-12-18 08:13 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Saul.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Application Data\Sony Setup
2009-12-18 08:13 . 2009-12-18 08:13 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Saul.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Application Data\Sony
2009-12-18 08:13 . 2009-12-18 08:13 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Sony Setup
2009-12-04 23:37 . 2006-10-23 23:04 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Power MP3 WMA Converter
2009-12-04 23:37 . 2009-05-10 04:03 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\QuickFreedom
2009-11-30 22:52 . 2009-11-30 22:52 99144 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\Guest.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Local Settings\Application Data\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2009-11-16 17:48 . 2009-07-12 01:54 32174 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Application Data\wklnhst.dat
2009-11-13 08:28 . 2009-11-13 08:28 552 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\d3d8caps.dat
2009-11-13 07:40 . 2009-07-12 01:52 99144 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2009-09-13 04:51 . 2009-09-13 04:51 18255 ----a-w- c:\program files\Common Files\hepecihete.lib
2009-09-13 04:51 . 2009-09-13 04:51 14756 ----a-w- c:\program files\Common Files\oqalyc.dll
2006-11-07 23:13 . 2008-10-30 09:11 774144 ----a-w- c:\program files\RngInterstitial.dll
2008-10-31 01:34 . 2008-10-31 01:34 39424 ----a-w- c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\FFComm.dll
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks]
"{8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94}"= "c:\program files\Swag_Bucks\tbSwag.dll" [2009-10-02 2166296]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94}]
2009-10-02 00:29 2166296 ----a-w- c:\program files\Swag_Bucks\tbSwag.dll
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94}"= "c:\program files\Swag_Bucks\tbSwag.dll" [2009-10-02 2166296]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94}]
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\Webbrowser]
"{8BDEA9D6-6F62-45EB-8EE9-8A81AF0D2F94}"= "c:\program files\Swag_Bucks\tbSwag.dll" [2009-10-02 2166296]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94}]
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"WMPNSCFG"="c:\program files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe" [2006-10-19 204288]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" [2006-08-14 180269]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe" [2009-07-25 149280]
"RTHDCPL"="RTHDCPL.EXE" [2008-02-19 16858112]
"Reminder"="c:\windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe" [2004-12-14 663552]
"Recguard"="c:\windows\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE" [2005-07-23 237568]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2009-09-05 417792]
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" [2006-10-31 1622016]
"NvMediaCenter"="c:\windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll" [2006-10-31 86016]
"NvCplDaemon"="c:\windows\system32\NvCpl.dll" [2006-10-31 7634944]
"KBD"="c:\hp\KBD\KBD.EXE" [2005-02-02 61440]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2009-10-29 141600]
"HPBootOp"="c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" [2006-02-16 249856]
"HP Software Update"="c:\program files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe" [2007-03-12 49152]
"ftutil2"="ftutil2.dll" [2004-06-07 106496]
"ehTray"="c:\windows\ehome\ehtray.exe" [2005-09-30 67584]
"AppleSyncNotifier"="c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe" [2009-08-13 177440]
"AlwaysReady Power Message APP"="ARPWRMSG.EXE" [2005-08-03 77312]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2009-10-03 35696]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2009-09-04 935288]
c:\documents and settings\Saul & Sharon\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
PinMcLnk.lnk - c:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe [2006-8-14 27136]
c:\documents and settings\Saul.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
PinMcLnk.lnk - c:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe [2006-8-14 27136]
c:\documents and settings\Guest.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Pin.lnk - c:\hp\bin\CLOAKER.EXE [2006-8-14 27136]
PinMcLnk.lnk - c:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe [2006-8-14 27136]
c:\documents and settings\Josh\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
PinMcLnk.lnk - c:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe [2006-8-14 27136]
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Compaq Connections.lnk - c:\program files\Compaq Connections\5577497\Program\Compaq Connections.exe [2006-8-14 36903]
Extender Resource Monitor.lnk - c:\windows\ehome\RMSysTry.exe [2005-10-20 18432]
HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk - c:\program files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe [2007-3-11 210520]
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Compaq Connections\\5577497\\Program\\Compaq Connections.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\ehome\\ehshell.exe"=
R2 EAPPkt;Realtek EAPPkt Protocol;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\EAPPkt.sys [x]
R3 pnetmdm;PdaNet Modem;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pnetmdm.sys [2006-09-28 9472]
S1 bckd;bckd;c:\windows\system32\drivers\bckd.sys [2009-01-13 72992]
S2 bckwfs;Blue Coat K9 Web Protection;c:\program files\Blue Coat K9 Web Protection\k9filter.exe [2009-01-13 1078560]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
HPZ12 REG_MULTI_SZ Pml Driver HPZ12 Net Driver HPZ12
hpdevmgmt REG_MULTI_SZ hpqcxs08 hpqddsvc
getPlusHelper REG_MULTI_SZ getPlusHelper
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com
uDefault_Search_URL = hxxp://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
mStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com
mSearch Bar = hxxp://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = <local>
uInternet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:5555
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
Trusted Zone: trymedia.com
.
**************************************************************************
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2010-01-31 20:14
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
scanning hidden processes ... 
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
scanning hidden files ... 
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(3496)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\docume~1\COMPAQ~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\IadHide5.dll
c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
c:\windows\system32\msi.dll
c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
c:\program files\WinSCP\DragExt.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\windows\arservice.exe
c:\program files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\windows\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
c:\windows\eHome\ehSched.exe
c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
c:\windows\system32\nvsvc32.exe
c:\windows\ehome\mcrdsvc.exe
c:\program files\Windows Media Player\WMPNetwk.exe
c:\windows\system32\wscntfy.exe
c:\windows\RTHDCPL.EXE
c:\windows\ARPWRMSG.EXE
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2010-01-31 20:34:54 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2010-02-01 04:34
ComboFix2.txt 2010-01-27 00:05
ComboFix3.txt 2010-01-15 01:51
Pre-Run: 96,280,506,368 bytes free
Post-Run: 97,216,372,736 bytes free
- - End Of File - - D97080EFD56F931C850414317824E36C


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

and here is the hijackthis new log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:37:05 PM, on 1/31/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\arservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Blue Coat K9 Web Protection\k9filter.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ARPWRMSG.EXE
C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\5577497\Program\Compaq Connections.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\DISC\DiscUpdMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=PRESARIO&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:5555
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Swag Bucks Toolbar - {8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94} - C:\Program Files\Swag_Bucks\tbSwag.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Swag Bucks Toolbar - {8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94} - C:\Program Files\Swag_Bucks\tbSwag.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - C:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.1203.0\msneshellx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Swag Bucks Toolbar - {8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94} - C:\Program Files\Swag_Bucks\tbSwag.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] "C:\Windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPBootOp] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ftutil2] rundll32.exe ftutil2.dll,SetWriteCacheMode
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlwaysReady Power Message APP] ARPWRMSG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-141970660-1083073961-2656229735-1007\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe (User '?')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Pin.lnk = C:\hp\bin\CLOAKER.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: PinMcLnk.lnk = C:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Compaq Connections.lnk = C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\5577497\Program\Compaq Connections.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Extender Resource Monitor.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\ehome\RMSysTry.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Internet Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Internet Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.trymedia.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Blue Coat K9 Web Protection (bckwfs) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Blue Coat K9 Web Protection\k9filter.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
--
End of file - 8044 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Open HijackThis and click on the *Open Misc Tools section* button. Click on the *Open Uninstall Manager* button. Click the *Save List* button. Save the list then copy and paste it here.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

32 Bit HP CIO Components Installer
Adobe Download Manager
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Reader 9.2
AMD Processor Driver
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
ASUSUpdate
AVS Update Manager 1.0
AVS4YOU Software Navigator 1.3
Blue Coat® K9 Web Protection 4.0.288
Bonjour
CCleaner (remove only)
Compaq Connections (remove only)
Critical Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB959772)
Customer Experience Enhancement
Data Fax SoftModem with SmartCP
DISCover
DiskAid 3.0
Disney Toontown Online
Download Updater (AOL LLC)
Easy Internet Sign-up
Enhanced Multimedia Keyboard Solution
Free Mp3 Wma Converter V 1.8.0
FrostWire 4.18.0
GemMaster Mystic
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB888111
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB895961-v4)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB942288-v3)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB970653-v3)
HP Boot Optimizer
HP Customer Participation Program 9.0
HP Deskjet All-In-One Software 9.0
HP DVD Play 2.1
HP Imaging Device Functions 9.0
HP Photosmart Essential 2.01
HP Photosmart Premier Software 6.5
HP Solution Center 9.0
HP Update
HP Web Helper
HPSSupply
ImageConverter Plus 7.1
iPhone Configuration Utility
iTunes
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
Java(TM) 6 Update 15
Java(TM) 6 Update 7
LiveUpdate 2.7 (Symantec Corporation)
LogWorks3
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0 Hotfix (KB953295)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB953297)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Money 2006
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Professional 2007
Microsoft Office Professional 2007 Trial
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Standard Edition 2003 60 days trial
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server Native Client
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Works
MMCd Tools 0.2b
MobileMe Control Panel
MSN Toolbar
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MTS SDK
My HP Games
Netscape Browser (remove only)
NVIDIA Drivers
OJOsoft Total Video Converter
Otto
PC Camera
PC-Doctor 5 for Windows
PhoTags Express 
Python 2.2 pywin32 extensions (build 203)
Python 2.2.3
Quicken 2006
QuickTime
RealPlayer
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Remove WeatherBug Installer
Rhapsody
Safari
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB969559)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB973704)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 (KB973593)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 (KB972363)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 (KB957789)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 (KB969693)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (972581)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB969613)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB974234)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Visio Viewer 2007 (KB973709)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB969604)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB969897)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB972260)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB974455)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB968816)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB911565)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961371)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961373)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB968537)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969898)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971557)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971633)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973346)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973354)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973525)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Sonic Express Labeler
Sonic MyDVD Plus
Sonic RecordNow Audio
Sonic RecordNow Copy
Sonic RecordNow Data
Sonic Update Manager
Swag_Bucks Toolbar
Switch Sound File Converter
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Outlook 2007 Junk Email Filter (kb975960)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB971930)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB976749)
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB913800)
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB926251)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955839)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
WildTangent Web Driver
WinASO Registry Optimizer 4.5.2
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB905589
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB908246
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB925766
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB973768
Windows XP Service Pack 3
WinRAR archiver
WinSCP 4.1.9
Yahoo! Toolbar for Internet Explorer


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

In Internet Explorer go to Tools - Internet Options - Connections Tab - Lan Settings and uncheck "Use a proxy server" and check "Automatically detect settings".

Remove the reference to 127.0.0.1:5555 under the "Use a proxy server" settings before unchecking.

In Firefox go to Tools - Options... -> Advanced Tab -> Network Tab -> "Settings" under Connection and click on "No proxy".

See the following link and then decide if you still want to keep the Swag Bucks Toolbar. I recommend uninstalling it but the decision is up to you.

http://www.systemlookup.com/CLSID/64504-tbSwag_dll_tbSwa0_dll_tbSwa1_dll.html

Rescan with HijackThis, close all other browser windows, place a check mark beside the following entries and then click on "Fix Checked".

*O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.trymedia.com (HKLM)*

Your *Java* is out of date. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. Please follow these steps to remove older version of *Java* components and upgrade the application.

*Upgrading Java*:


Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 Update 17 *.
Click the "*Download*" button to the right.
Select your Platform and check the box that says: "*I agree to the Java SE Runtime Environment 17 License Agreement.*".
Click on *Continue*.
Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation (jre-6u17-windows-i586.exe) and save it to your desktop. *Do NOT use the Sun Download Manager.*
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove *programs and remove all older versions of Java.
Check any item with * Java Runtime Environment, JRE, J2SE or Java(TM)* in the name.
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.

Thease are the older versions of Java that you need to uninstall:

*J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
Java(TM) 6 Update 15
Java(TM) 6 Update 7*

Also, remove this:

*Remove WeatherBug Installer*

Reboot and post a new HijackThis log after doing all of the above please.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

I keep getting an alert when i try to uninstall the java programs, It states the following. *"The installer service could not be accesed.This can occur if you are running windows in safe mode, or if the window installer is not corectly installed. contact support personnel for assistance."*


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *eventvwr.msc* to open the event viewer. Look under both "Application" and "System" for recent (the last 48 hours or so) errors (shown in red) and if found, do this for each one.

Double-click the error to open it up and then click on the icon that looks like two pieces of paper. This will copy the full error. Then "paste" the error into Notepad. Do this for each one until you have them all listed in Notepad and then copy and paste the list in a reply here please.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

ok i found none of the errors is applications only in system here they are:

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7026
Date: 2/4/2010
Time: 8:41:28 PM
User: N/A
Computer: COMAPAQPRESARIO
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
Beep
ftsata2
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7024
Date: 2/4/2010
Time: 8:40:13 PM
User: N/A
Computer: COMAPAQPRESARIO
Description:
The Routing and Remote Access service terminated with service-specific error 2 (0x2).
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 2/4/2010
Time: 8:40:13 PM
User: N/A
Computer: COMAPAQPRESARIO
Description:
The MCSTRM service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified. 
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 2/4/2010
Time: 8:40:13 PM
User: N/A
Computer: COMAPAQPRESARIO
Description:
The Realtek EAPPkt Protocol service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified. 
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: RemoteAccess
Event Category: None
Event ID: 20103
Date: 2/4/2010
Time: 8:39:53 PM
User: N/A
Computer: COMAPAQPRESARIO
Description:
Unable to load C:\WINDOWS\System32\iprtrmgr.dll.
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 02 00 00 00 ....

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Tcpip
Event Category: None
Event ID: 4191
Date: 2/4/2010
Time: 8:39:29 PM
User: N/A
Computer: COMAPAQPRESARIO
Description:
IP could not open the registry key for adapter TCPIP\Parameters\Adapters\NDISWANIP. Interfaces on this adapter will not be initialized.
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 00 00 00 00 02 00 50 00 ......P.
0008: 00 00 00 00 5f 10 00 c0 ...._..À
0010: 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7026
Date: 2/4/2010
Time: 9:34:12 AM
User: N/A
Computer: COMAPAQPRESARIO
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
Beep
ftsata2
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7024
Date: 2/4/2010
Time: 9:32:59 AM
User: N/A
Computer: COMAPAQPRESARIO
Description:
The Routing and Remote Access service terminated with service-specific error 2 (0x2).
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 2/4/2010
Time: 9:32:59 AM
User: N/A
Computer: COMAPAQPRESARIO
Description:
The MCSTRM service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified. 
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 2/4/2010
Time: 9:32:59 AM
User: N/A
Computer: COMAPAQPRESARIO
Description:
The Realtek EAPPkt Protocol service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified. 
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: RemoteAccess
Event Category: None
Event ID: 20103
Date: 2/4/2010
Time: 9:32:30 AM
User: N/A
Computer: COMAPAQPRESARIO
Description:
Unable to load C:\WINDOWS\System32\iprtrmgr.dll.
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 02 00 00 00 ....

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Tcpip
Event Category: None
Event ID: 4191
Date: 2/4/2010
Time: 9:32:03 AM
User: N/A
Computer: COMAPAQPRESARIO
Description:
IP could not open the registry key for adapter TCPIP\Parameters\Adapters\NDISWANIP. Interfaces on this adapter will not be initialized.
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 00 00 00 00 02 00 50 00 ......P.
0008: 00 00 00 00 5f 10 00 c0 ...._..À
0010: 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7026
Date: 2/3/2010
Time: 8:18:11 PM
User: N/A
Computer: COMAPAQPRESARIO
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
Beep
ftsata2
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7024
Date: 2/3/2010
Time: 8:16:54 PM
User: N/A
Computer: COMAPAQPRESARIO
Description:
The Routing and Remote Access service terminated with service-specific error 2 (0x2).
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 2/3/2010
Time: 8:16:54 PM
User: N/A
Computer: COMAPAQPRESARIO
Description:
The MCSTRM service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified. 
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 2/3/2010
Time: 8:16:54 PM
User: N/A
Computer: COMAPAQPRESARIO
Description:
The Realtek EAPPkt Protocol service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified. 
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please search for the following file and let me know the entire path to each one, the file size and date created.

beep.sys


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

D:\MiniNT\system32\drivers
D:\I386\SYSTEM32\drivers


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to the link below and upload the following file(s) for analysis and post the results are please (this is likely a recovery partition):

http://virusscan.jotti.org/

D:\I386\SYSTEM32\drivers\beep.sys


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

Filename: beep.sys Status: Scan finished. 0 out of 20 scanners reported malware.
Scan taken on: Fri 15 Jan 2010 02:40:41 (CET) Permalink


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That's from a previous scan a month ago by someone else. Did you browse to the file on your computer (not copy and paste it in the box)?


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh, im sorry here are the scan results

Filename: beep.sys Status: Scan finished. 0 out of 20 scanners reported malware.
Scan taken on: Thu 11 Feb 2010 02:44:13 (CET) Permalink


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't know why it's showing no results available.

Please do the same to upload the file to this one:

http://www.virustotal.com/


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

AntivirusVersionLast UpdateResult 
a-squared
4.5.0.502010.02.12- 
AhnLab-V3
5.0.0.22010.02.12- 
AntiVir
7.9.1.1602010.02.12- 
Antiy-AVL
2.0.3.72010.02.11- 
Authentium
5.2.0.52010.02.13- 
Avast
4.8.1351.02010.02.12- 
AVG
9.0.0.7302010.02.12- 
BitDefender
7.22010.02.13- 
CAT-QuickHeal
10.002010.02.12- 
ClamAV
0.96.0.0-git2010.02.13- 
Comodo
39162010.02.13- 
DrWeb
5.0.1.122222010.02.13- 
eSafe
7.0.17.02010.02.11Win32.Banker 
eTrust-Vet
35.2.73002010.02.12- 
F-Prot
4.5.1.852010.02.12- 
F-Secure
9.0.15370.02010.02.13- 
Fortinet
4.0.14.02010.02.12- 
GData
192010.02.13- 
Ikarus
T3.1.1.80.02010.02.12- 
Jiangmin
13.0.9002010.02.08- 
K7AntiVirus
7.10.9722010.02.12- 
Kaspersky
7.0.0.1252010.02.13- 
McAfee
58902010.02.12- 
McAfee+Artemis
58902010.02.12- 
McAfee-GW-Edition
6.8.52010.02.12- 
Microsoft
1.54062010.02.12- 
NOD32
48622010.02.12- 
Norman
6.04.082010.02.12- 
nProtect
2009.1.8.02010.02.12- 
Panda
10.0.2.22010.02.12- 
PCTools
7.0.3.52010.02.12- 
Rising
22.34.01.032010.02.11- 
Sophos
4.50.02010.02.13- 
Sunbelt
56712010.02.11- 
Symantec
20091.2.0.412010.02.13- 
TheHacker
6.5.1.3.1912010.02.12- 
TrendMicro
9.120.0.10042010.02.12- 
VBA32
3.12.12.22010.02.12- 
ViRobot
2010.2.12.21842010.02.12- 
VirusBuster
5.0.21.02010.02.12-


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please remove the version of ComboFix that you currently have by dragging it to the recycle bin and grab the latest version then run a new scan and post that log please.

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for downloading and running ComboFix.

The only thing different from the instructions there is that when downloading and saving the ComboFix.exe I would like you to rename it to puppy.exe please.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

ComboFix 10-02-12.01 - Compaq_Administrator 02/17/2010 21:46:03.6.1 - x86
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Desktop\puppy.exe
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2010-01-18 to 2010-02-18 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2010-02-14 06:50 . 2010-02-14 06:50 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Google
2010-02-14 06:46 . 2010-02-14 06:46 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\Google
2010-02-14 03:34 . 2010-02-14 03:35 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\Adobe
2010-02-12 09:03 . 2010-02-12 09:03 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Saul.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Local Settings\Application Data\Yahoo!
2010-01-21 02:35 . 2009-11-20 19:26 -------- d-----w- C:\android-sdk-windows
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2010-02-18 03:52 . 2009-07-09 02:51 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Blue Coat K9 Web Protection
2010-02-17 17:16 . 2009-07-02 04:30 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\WinFlip
2010-02-14 06:45 . 2007-11-27 03:45 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Google
2010-01-30 07:40 . 2009-07-12 21:24 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Application Data\GetRightToGo
2010-01-16 01:34 . 2009-07-13 11:28 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Application Data\FrostWire
2010-01-14 19:39 . 2009-01-29 07:17 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2010-01-13 19:17 . 2010-01-13 19:17 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Trend Micro
2010-01-12 06:08 . 2010-01-12 06:08 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\CCleaner
2010-01-12 06:02 . 2010-01-12 06:02 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard
2010-01-08 23:23 . 2009-05-15 02:48 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\iCall
2010-01-08 23:22 . 2009-07-13 03:41 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Vista Rainbar
2010-01-08 00:07 . 2009-07-13 11:21 38224 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2010-01-08 00:07 . 2009-07-13 11:21 19160 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2010-01-01 10:58 . 2010-01-01 10:58 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Software Update Utility
2009-12-20 12:54 . 2009-10-04 07:03 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Administrator\Application Data\NCH Swift Sound
2009-12-20 12:54 . 2006-10-23 23:02 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\NCH Swift Sound
2009-11-30 22:52 . 2009-11-30 22:52 99144 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\Guest.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Local Settings\Application Data\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2009-09-13 04:51 . 2009-09-13 04:51 18255 ----a-w- c:\program files\Common Files\hepecihete.lib
2009-09-13 04:51 . 2009-09-13 04:51 14756 ----a-w- c:\program files\Common Files\oqalyc.dll
2006-11-07 23:13 . 2008-10-30 09:11 774144 ----a-w- c:\program files\RngInterstitial.dll
2008-10-31 01:34 . 2008-10-31 01:34 39424 ----a-w- c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\FFComm.dll
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"NvCplDaemon"="c:\windows\system32\NvCpl.dll" [2006-10-31 7634944]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2009-09-05 417792]
c:\documents and settings\Saul & Sharon\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
PinMcLnk.lnk - c:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe [2006-8-14 27136]
c:\documents and settings\Saul.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
PinMcLnk.lnk - c:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe [2006-8-14 27136]
c:\documents and settings\Guest.COMAPAQPRESARIO\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Pin.lnk - c:\hp\bin\CLOAKER.EXE [2006-8-14 27136]
PinMcLnk.lnk - c:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe [2006-8-14 27136]
c:\documents and settings\Josh\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
PinMcLnk.lnk - c:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe [2006-8-14 27136]
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Compaq Connections\\5577497\\Program\\Compaq Connections.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\ehome\\ehshell.exe"=
R2 EAPPkt;Realtek EAPPkt Protocol;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\EAPPkt.sys [x]
R2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-02-14 135664]
R3 pnetmdm;PdaNet Modem;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pnetmdm.sys [2006-09-28 9472]
S1 bckd;bckd;c:\windows\system32\drivers\bckd.sys [2009-01-13 72992]
S2 bckwfs;Blue Coat K9 Web Protection;c:\program files\Blue Coat K9 Web Protection\k9filter.exe [2009-01-13 1078560]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
HPZ12 REG_MULTI_SZ Pml Driver HPZ12 Net Driver HPZ12
hpdevmgmt REG_MULTI_SZ hpqcxs08 hpqddsvc
getPlusHelper REG_MULTI_SZ getPlusHelper
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
2010-02-18 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-02-14 06:45]
2010-02-18 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-02-14 06:45]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com
mStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = <local>
IE: Google Sidewiki... - c:\program files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_96D6FF0C6D236BF8.dll/cmsidewiki.html
Trusted Zone: trymedia.com
.
**************************************************************************
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2010-02-17 22:06
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
scanning hidden processes ... 
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
scanning hidden files ... 
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(2592)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
c:\windows\system32\msi.dll
c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
.
Completion time: 2010-02-17 22:19:03
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2010-02-18 06:18
ComboFix2.txt 2010-02-01 04:34
ComboFix3.txt 2010-01-27 00:05
ComboFix4.txt 2010-01-15 01:51
Pre-Run: 95,247,290,368 bytes free
Post-Run: 96,999,567,360 bytes free
- - End Of File - - 16A9207E6B3CC19465A35B1C2CB69023


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please delete these files:

c:\program files\Common Files\*hepecihete.lib*
c:\program files\Common Files\*oqalyc.dll*

Download SysProt Antirootkit from the link below (you will find it at the bottom of the page under Attachments, or you can get it from one of the mirrors).

http://sites.google.com/site/sysprotantirootkit/

Unzip it into a folder on your desktop.

Start the Sysprot.exe program.


Click on the Log tab.
In the Write to log box select all items.
Click on the Create Log button on the bottom right.
After a few seconds a new Window should appear.
Make sure Scan all drives is selected and click on the Start button.
When it is complete a new Window will appear to indicate that the scan is finished.
The log will be created and saved automatically in the same folder. Open the text file and copy/paste the log here.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

when i push create log i get this error that says,Windows Drive Not Ready,and it goes on to read the drive is not ready for use; its door may be open. Please check drive A: and make sure that a disk is inserted and that the drive door is closed.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *OTS.exe * to your Desktop and double-click on it to extract the files. It will create a folder named *OTS* on your desktop.

Close any open browsers.
If your Real protection or Antivirus interferes with OTS, allow it to run.
Open the *OTS* folder and double-click on *OTS.exe* to start the program.
In *Additional Scans *section put a check in Disabled MS Config Items and EventViewer logs
Now click the *Run Scan *button on the toolbar.
Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file.
Use the *Reply* button, scroll down to the attachments section and attach the notepad file here.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey im having a bit of trouble getting the file you posted due to my web protector blocking it saying its not safe so i was woundering if there is any way to retreive that file some where else?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You need to tell your web protector to allow it. The file is safe. It's quite common for security programs to flag components of the tools we use as malware because of their functions but they are indeed not malicious.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

oh no, i know that the file is safe the problem is i lost my password to allow it. so guess i was trying to ask you for some alternative procedure.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

nevermind, i just remembered it and i got the file


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

```
[B]OTS logfile created on: 2/22/2010 8:38:03 PM - Run 1[/B]
[B]OTS by OldTimer - Version 3.1.22.1     Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Desktop[/B]
[B]Windows XP Media Center Edition Service Pack 3 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation[/B]
[B]Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)[/B]
[B]Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy[/B]

[B]895.00 Mb Total Physical Memory | 434.00 Mb Available Physical Memory | 49.00% Memory free[/B]
[B]2.00 Gb Paging File | 2.00 Gb Available in Paging File | 82.00% Paging File free[/B]
[B]Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 1344 2688 [binary data][/B]

[B]%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files[/B]
[B]Drive C: | 224.30 Gb Total Space | 89.06 Gb Free Space | 39.71% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS[/B]
[B]Drive D: | 8.57 Gb Total Space | 0.55 Gb Free Space | 6.39% Space Free | Partition Type: FAT32[/B]
[B]E: Drive not present or media not loaded[/B]
[B]F: Drive not present or media not loaded[/B]
```


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

G: Drive not present or media not loaded
H: Drive not present or media not loaded
I: Drive not present or media not loaded

Computer Name: COMAPAQPRESARIO
Current User Name: Compaq_Administrator
Logged in as Administrator.

Current Boot Mode: Normal
Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off
Skip Microsoft Files: Off
File Age = 30 Days

[Processes - Safe List]
ots.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Desktop\OTS.exe -> [2010/02/22 19:08:58 | 000,632,832 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools)
jqs.exe -> C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe -> [2009/07/25 04:23:10 | 000,153,376 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
applemobiledeviceservice.exe -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe -> [2009/06/05 10:48:14 | 000,144,712 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.)
iexplore.exe -> C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE -> [2009/03/08 13:09:26 | 000,638,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
k9filter.exe -> C:\Program Files\Blue Coat K9 Web Protection\k9filter.exe -> [2009/01/13 15:39:08 | 001,078,560 | ---- | M] ()
wscntfy.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe -> [2008/04/13 16:12:41 | 000,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
explorer.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe -> [2008/04/13 16:12:19 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
nvsvc32.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe -> [2006/10/31 05:35:00 | 000,155,715 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation)
lssrvc.exe -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe -> [2006/06/21 03:08:48 | 000,049,152 | ---- | M] (Hewlett-Packard Company)
arservice.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\arservice.exe -> [2005/08/02 22:19:16 | 000,058,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft)

[Modules - Safe List]
ots.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Desktop\OTS.exe -> [2010/02/22 19:08:58 | 000,632,832 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools)

[Win32 Services - Safe List]
(gupdate) Google Update Service (gupdate) [Auto | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe -> [2010/02/13 22:45:57 | 000,135,664 | ---- | M] (Google Inc.)
(gusvc) Google Software Updater [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe -> [2010/02/13 22:07:52 | 000,182,768 | ---- | M] (Google)
(iPod Service) iPod Service [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe -> [2009/10/28 19:21:14 | 000,545,568 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.)
(getPlusHelper) getPlus(R) Helper [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\NOS\bin\getPlus_Helper.dll -> [2009/09/03 10:51:46 | 000,048,368 | ---- | M] (NOS Microsystems Ltd.)
(JavaQuickStarterService) Java Quick Starter [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe -> [2009/07/25 04:23:10 | 000,153,376 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
(Apple Mobile Device) Apple Mobile Device [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe -> [2009/06/05 10:48:14 | 000,144,712 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.)
(bckwfs) Blue Coat K9 Web Protection [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Blue Coat K9 Web Protection\k9filter.exe -> [2009/01/13 15:39:08 | 001,078,560 | ---- | M] ()
(Bonjour Service) Bonjour Service [Disabled | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe -> [2008/12/12 10:17:38 | 000,238,888 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.)
(odserv) Microsoft Office Diagnostics Service [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\ODSERV.EXE -> [2008/11/04 00:06:28 | 000,441,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(hpqcxs08) hpqcxs08 [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqcxs08.dll -> [2007/06/04 21:14:50 | 000,217,088 | ---- | M] (Hewlett-Packard Co.)
(hpqddsvc) HP CUE DeviceDiscovery Service [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqddsvc.dll -> [2007/06/04 21:14:50 | 000,131,072 | ---- | M] (Hewlett-Packard Co.)
(Pml Driver HPZ12) Pml Driver HPZ12 [Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.dll -> [2006/11/08 15:35:38 | 000,053,248 | ---- | M] (Hewlett-Packard)
(Net Driver HPZ12) Net Driver HPZ12 [Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZinw12.dll -> [2006/11/08 15:35:36 | 000,043,520 | ---- | M] (Hewlett-Packard)
(NVSvc) NVIDIA Display Driver Service [Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe -> [2006/10/31 05:35:00 | 000,155,715 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation)
(ose) Office Source Engine [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE -> [2006/10/26 13:03:08 | 000,145,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(LightScribeService) LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe -> [2006/06/21 03:08:48 | 000,049,152 | ---- | M] (Hewlett-Packard Company)
(ARSVC) ARSVC [Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\arservice.exe -> [2005/08/02 22:19:16 | 000,058,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft)
(IDriverT) InstallDriver Table Manager [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe -> [2004/10/22 09:24:18 | 000,073,728 | ---- | M] (Macrovision Corporation)

[Driver Services - Safe List]
(USBAAPL) Apple Mobile USB Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbaapl.sys -> [2009/08/28 18:42:52 | 000,040,448 | ---- | M] (Apple, Inc.)
(AegisP) AEGIS Protocol (IEEE 802.1x) v3.4.5.0 [Kernel | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AegisP.sys -> [2009/07/11 20:05:32 | 000,021,035 | ---- | M] (Meetinghouse Data Communications)
(GEARAspiWDM) GEAR ASPI Filter Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys -> [2009/05/18 13:17:00 | 000,026,600 | ---- | M] (GEAR Software Inc.)
(bckd) bckd [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\bckd.sys -> [2009/01/13 15:39:06 | 000,072,992 | ---- | M] ()
(HDAudBus) Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\hdaudbus.sys -> [2008/04/13 08:36:05 | 000,144,384 | ---- | M] (Windows (R) Server 2003 DDK provider)
(IntcAzAudAddService) Service for Realtek HD Audio (WDM) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys -> [2008/02/26 00:01:44 | 004,737,024 | R--- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
(Secdrv) Secdrv [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys -> [2007/11/13 00:47:45 | 000,020,480 | ---- | M] (Macrovision Corporation, Macrovision Europe Limited, and Macrovision Japan and Asia K.K.)
(HPZius12) USB to IEEE-1284.4 Translation Driver HPZius12 [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\HPZius12.sys -> [2007/03/08 11:20:50 | 000,021,568 | ---- | M] (HP)
(HPZipr12) Print Class Driver for IEEE-1284.4 HPZipr12 [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\HPZipr12.sys -> [2007/03/08 11:20:49 | 000,016,496 | ---- | M] (HP)
(HPZid412) IEEE-1284.4 Driver HPZid412 [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\HPZid412.sys -> [2007/03/08 11:20:48 | 000,049,920 | ---- | M] (HP)
(nv) nv [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nv4_mini.sys -> [2006/10/31 05:35:00 | 003,964,256 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation)
(nvata) nvata [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvata.sys -> [2006/10/18 07:31:38 | 000,105,472 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation)


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

--- | M] (June Fabrics Technology)
(nvnetbus) NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvnetbus.sys -> [2006/09/27 14:04:16 | 000,019,968 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation)
(NVENETFD) NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NVENETFD.sys -> [2006/09/27 14:04:12 | 000,057,856 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation)
(AmdK8) AMD Processor Driver [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AmdK8.sys -> [2006/07/01 22:39:40 | 000,036,864 | ---- | M] (Advanced Micro Devices)
(PxHelp20) PxHelp20 [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\PxHelp20.sys -> [2006/03/09 10:00:00 | 000,046,080 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(Ps2) Ps2 [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\PS2.sys -> [2005/12/12 16:27:00 | 000,019,072 | ---- | M] (Hewlett-Packard Company)
(HSXHWBS2) HSXHWBS2 [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\HSXHWBS2.sys -> [2005/12/06 10:20:50 | 000,241,664 | ---- | M] (Conexant Systems, Inc.)
(winachsx) winachsx [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\HSX_CNXT.sys -> [2005/12/06 10:20:42 | 000,670,208 | ---- | M] (Conexant Systems, Inc.)
(HSX_DP) HSX_DP [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\HSX_DP.sys -> [2005/12/06 10:20:40 | 000,936,448 | ---- | M] (Conexant Systems, Inc.)
(mdmxsdk) mdmxsdk [Kernel | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mdmxsdk.sys -> [2005/10/05 14:57:08 | 000,012,544 | ---- | M] (Conexant)
(MTsensor) ATK0110 ACPI UTILITY [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ASACPI.sys -> [2004/08/11 08:00:00 | 000,005,810 | R--- | M] ()
(Ptilink) Direct Parallel Link Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ptilink.sys -> [2004/08/09 20:00:00 | 000,017,792 | ---- | M] (Parallel Technologies, Inc.)
(ROOTMODEM) Microsoft Legacy Modem Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\rootmdm.sys -> [2004/08/09 20:00:00 | 000,005,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(rtl8139) Realtek RTL8139(A/B/C)-based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter NT Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RTL8139.sys -> [2004/08/03 13:31:34 | 000,020,992 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation)
(SoC PC-Camera Service) SoC PC-Camera [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\PFC027.sys -> [2003/12/08 16:33:20 | 000,123,276 | ---- | M] ()
(b57w2k) BCM5701 Gigabit Ethernet [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\b57xp32.sys -> [2001/08/17 11:11:30 | 000,096,640 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation)

[Registry - Safe List]
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\: Main\\"Start Page" -> http://www.google.com -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: Main\\"Default_Secondary_Page_URL" -> www.bing.com [binary data] -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: Main\\"SearchDefaultBranded" -> 1 -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: Main\\"Start Page" -> http://www.google.com -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: "ProxyEnable" -> 0 -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: "ProxyOverride" -> <local> -> 
< FireFox Settings [Prefs.js] > -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\FireFox\Profiles\1b5oltqi.default\prefs.js -> 
browser.startup.homepage -> "google.com/" ->
extensions.enabledItems -> [email protected]:1.0 ->
network.proxy.socks_remote_dns -> true ->
< FireFox Settings [User.js] > -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\FireFox\Profiles\1b5oltqi.default\user.js -> 
< FireFox Extensions [HKLM] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Mozilla
HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\extensions -> -> 
< FireFox Extensions [User Folders] > -> 
-> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions -> [2009/01/27 14:02:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
-> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1b5oltqi.default\extensions -> [2009/11/21 20:10:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< HOSTS File > ([2010/01/31 20:12:15 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] - 1 lines) -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts -> 
Reset Hosts
127.0.0.1 localhost
< BHO's [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\ -> 
{AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll [Google Toolbar Helper] -> [2010/02/13 22:21:49 | 000,279,664 | ---- | M] (Google Inc.)
{AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.5.4723.1820\swg.dll [Google Toolbar Notifier BHO] -> [2010/02/13 22:45:57 | 000,812,528 | ---- | M] (Google Inc.)
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ToolBar -> 
"{2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll [Google Toolbar] -> [2010/02/13 22:21:49 | 000,279,664 | ---- | M] (Google Inc.)
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\ -> 
ShellBrowser\\"{C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
WebBrowser\\"{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll [Google Toolbar] -> [2010/02/13 22:21:49 | 000,279,664 | ---- | M] (Google Inc.)
WebBrowser\\"{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll [Yahoo! Toolbar] -> [2006/04/26 21:19:50 | 000,438,848 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.)
< Run [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
"NvCplDaemon" -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.DLL [RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup] -> [2006/10/31 05:35:00 | 007,634,944 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation)
"QuickTime Task" -> C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe ["C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime] -> [2009/09/05 00:54:42 | 000,417,792 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.)
< All Users Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< Compaq_Administrator Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< Software Policy Settings [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer -> 
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - Explorer [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"HonorAutoRunSetting" -> [1] -> File not found
\\"NoCDBurning" -> [0] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveAutoRun" -> [67108863] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" -> [323] -> File not found
\\"NoDrives" -> [0] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - System [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System
\\"InstallVisualStyle" -> C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\Royale\Royale.msstyles [C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\Royale\Royale.msstyles] -> [2004/08/10 01:39:00 | 001,347,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft)
\\"InstallTheme" -> C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\Royale.Theme [C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\Royale.theme] -> [2004/07/28 00:03:28 | 000,001,293 | ---- | M] ()
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - Explorer [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" -> [323] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveAutoRun" -> [67108863] -> File not found
\\"NoDrives" -> [0] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - System [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
< Internet Explorer Menu Extensions [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\ -> 
Google Sidewiki... -> C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_96D6FF0C6D236BF8.dll [res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_96D6FF0C6D236BF8.dll/cmsidewiki.html] -> [2010/02/13 22:22:05 | 000,848,896 | ---- | M] (Google Inc.)
< Internet Explorer Extensions [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\ -> 
CmdMapping\\"{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501}" [HKLM] -> [Reg Error: Value error.] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789}" [HKLM] -> [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683}" [HKLM] -> [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
< Internet Explorer Plugins [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Plugins\ -> 
< Default Prefix > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\URL\DefaultPrefix
"" -> http://
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 2 domain(s) found. -> 
trymedia.com .[https] -> Trusted sites -> 
1 domain(s) and sub-domain(s) not assigned to a zone.
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 0 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Downloaded Program Files > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\ -> 
{166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} [HKLM] -> http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab [Shockwave ActiveX Control] -> 
{17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} [HKLM] -> http://download.microsoft.com/downl...-48D9-9B0E-1719D1177202/LegitCheckControl.cab [Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool] -> 
{8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_15-windows-i586.cab [Java Plug-in 1.6.0_15] ->


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_06-windows-i586.cab [Reg Error: Key error.] -> 
{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_07-windows-i586.cab [Reg Error: Key error.] -> 
{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0015-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_15-windows-i586.cab [Java Plug-in 1.6.0_15] -> 
{CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_15-windows-i586.cab [Java Plug-in 1.6.0_15] -> 
< Name Servers [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\ -> 
DhcpNameServer -> 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.1 -> 
< Name Servers [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Adapters\ -> 
{7E46EE73-FD98-4BBE-BBF4-BF594A2248FB}\\DhcpNameServer -> 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.1 (NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller) -> 
< Winlogon settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon -> 
*Shell* -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\Shell -> 
Explorer.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe -> [2008/04/13 16:12:19 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
*MultiFile Done* -> -> 
< Domain Profile Authorized Applications List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List -> 
< Standard Profile Authorized Applications List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List -> 
"C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\5577497\Program\Compaq Connections.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\5577497\Program\Compaq Connections.exe [C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\5577497\Program\Compaq Connections.exe:*isabled:Compaq Connections] -> [2006/08/14 15:05:07 | 000,036,903 | ---- | M] (Hewlett-Packard)
"C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe" -> C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe [C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe:*:Enabled:iTunes] -> [2009/10/28 19:21:22 | 010,358,048 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.)
"C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehshell.exe" -> C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehshell.exe [C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehshell.exe:*:Enabled:Media Center] -> [2006/10/09 15:19:14 | 003,223,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
< SafeBoot AlternateShell [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot -> 
< CDROM Autorun Setting [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE]> -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom ->
"AutoRun" -> 1 -> 
"DisplayName" -> CD-ROM Driver -> 
"ImagePath" -> [system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys] -> File not found
< Drives with AutoRun files > -> -> 
C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT [] -> C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT [ NTFS ] -> [2005/08/30 20:02:02 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] ()
D:\AUTOEXEC.BAT [] -> D:\AUTOEXEC.BAT [ FAT32 ] -> [2001/07/27 08:07:38 | 000,000,000 | -HS- | M] ()
< MountPoints2 [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2 -> 
\{ff586f3a-8e9e-11de-a788-002215dbaba9}
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{ff586f3a-8e9e-11de-a788-002215dbaba9}\Shell\AutoRun
\{ff586f3a-8e9e-11de-a788-002215dbaba9}\Shell\AutoRun\\"" -> [Auto&Play] -> File not found
\{ff586f3a-8e9e-11de-a788-002215dbaba9}
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{ff586f3a-8e9e-11de-a788-002215dbaba9}\Shell\Explore\command
\{ff586f3a-8e9e-11de-a788-002215dbaba9}\Shell\Explore\command\\"" -> G:\recycler\S-1-5-21-8749679017-0950430147-468708784-3200\recycler.scr [G:\recycler\S-1-5-21-8749679017-0950430147-468708784-3200\recycler.scr] -> File not found
\{ff586f3a-8e9e-11de-a788-002215dbaba9}
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{ff586f3a-8e9e-11de-a788-002215dbaba9}\Shell\Open\command
\{ff586f3a-8e9e-11de-a788-002215dbaba9}\Shell\Open\command\\"" -> G:\recycler\S-1-5-21-8749679017-0950430147-468708784-3200\recycler.scr [G:\recycler\S-1-5-21-8749679017-0950430147-468708784-3200\recycler.scr] -> File not found
< Registry Shell Spawning - Select to Repair > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command -> 
comfile [open] -> "%1" %* -> 
exefile [open] -> "%1" %* ->

[Registry - Additional Scans - Safe List]
< Disabled MSConfig State [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\state -> 
"bootini" -> 0 -> 
"services" -> 0 -> 
"startup" -> 0 -> 
"system.ini" -> 0 -> 
"win.ini" -> 0 -> 
< EventViewer Logs - Last 10 Errors > -> Event Information -> Description
Error reading Event Logs: The Event Service is not operating properly or the Event Logs are corrupt!

[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
OTS.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Desktop\OTS.exe -> [2010/02/22 19:08:53 | 000,632,832 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools)
RECYCLER -> C:\RECYCLER -> [2010/02/18 12:50:08 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
Google -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Application Data\Google -> [2010/02/17 01:10:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
Google -> C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Google -> [2010/02/13 22:50:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Google -> C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\Google -> [2010/02/13 22:46:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Google -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Google -> [2010/02/13 22:06:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
Adobe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\Adobe -> [2010/02/13 19:34:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
jre-6u18-windows-x64.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Desktop\jre-6u18-windows-x64.exe -> [2010/02/03 18:23:49 | 016,372,000 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
civic -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Desktop\civic -> [2010/01/31 22:19:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
Microsoft -> C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft -> [2010/01/16 13:33:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
SACore -> C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\SACore -> [2009/08/19 15:28:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
HP -> C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\HP -> [2007/12/20 13:07:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

Apple -> C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple -> [2007/07/27 16:10:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Help -> C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\Help -> [2006/12/18 21:06:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Help -> C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Help -> [2006/12/18 21:06:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Microsoft -> C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Application Data\Microsoft -> [2006/08/14 14:17:55 | 000,000,000 | --SD | M]
Microsoft -> C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Microsoft -> [2006/08/14 14:17:55 | 000,000,000 | --SD | M]
Microsoft -> C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft -> [2006/08/14 14:17:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
RandFont.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\RandFont.dll -> [2006/02/19 09:28:56 | 000,012,288 | ---- | C] (Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P.)
5 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> 
4 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp ->

[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
blackra1n.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Desktop\blackra1n.exe -> [2010/02/22 20:21:44 | 000,608,256 | ---- | M] ()
iTunes.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\iTunes.lnk -> [2010/02/22 20:18:02 | 000,002,137 | ---- | M] ()
GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job -> [2010/02/22 19:50:00 | 000,000,882 | ---- | M] ()
nvapps.xml -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvapps.xml -> [2010/02/22 19:18:55 | 000,080,761 | ---- | M] ()
GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job -> [2010/02/22 19:17:10 | 000,000,878 | ---- | M] ()
SA.DAT -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\SA.DAT -> [2010/02/22 19:14:05 | 000,000,006 | -H-- | M] ()
bootstat.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat -> [2010/02/22 19:14:02 | 000,002,048 | --S- | M] ()
OTS.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Desktop\OTS.exe -> [2010/02/22 19:08:58 | 000,632,832 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools)
NTUSER.DAT -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\NTUSER.DAT -> [2010/02/22 18:17:19 | 004,980,736 | ---- | M] ()
ntuser.ini -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\ntuser.ini -> [2010/02/22 18:17:14 | 000,000,178 | -HS- | M] ()
Safari.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Safari.lnk -> [2010/02/21 21:37:30 | 000,002,187 | ---- | M] ()
SysProt.zip -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Desktop\SysProt.zip -> [2010/02/18 12:45:57 | 000,354,396 | ---- | M] ()
system.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\system.ini -> [2010/02/17 22:06:55 | 000,000,285 | ---- | M] ()
puppy.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Desktop\puppy.exe -> [2010/02/17 01:23:39 | 003,857,112 | R--- | M] ()
winscp.rnd -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Application Data\winscp.rnd -> [2010/02/17 01:10:18 | 000,000,600 | ---- | M] ()
joshs resume.wps -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\My Documents\joshs resume.wps -> [2010/02/12 08:05:33 | 000,009,728 | ---- | M] ()
jre-6u18-windows-x64.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Desktop\jre-6u18-windows-x64.exe -> [2010/02/03 18:23:49 | 016,372,000 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
hpsysdrv.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System\hpsysdrv.dat -> [2010/02/03 18:09:35 | 000,000,248 | ---- | M] ()
hosts -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\hosts -> [2010/01/31 20:12:15 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] ()
redsn0w.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Desktop\redsn0w.exe -> [2010/01/31 19:38:42 | 016,253,440 | ---- | M] ()
5 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> 
4 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp ->

[Files - No Company Name]
SysProt.zip -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Desktop\SysProt.zip -> [2010/02/18 12:45:54 | 000,354,396 | ---- | C] ()
puppy.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Desktop\puppy.exe -> [2010/02/17 01:23:39 | 003,857,112 | R--- | C] ()
GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job -> [2010/02/13 22:45:59 | 000,000,882 | ---- | C] ()
GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job -> [2010/02/13 22:45:58 | 000,000,878 | ---- | C] ()
lame_enc.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\lame_enc.dll -> [2009/10/03 23:12:57 | 000,484,352 | ---- | C] ()
wnaspi32.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\wnaspi32.dll -> [2009/09/15 17:51:02 | 000,013,576 | ---- | C] ()
winpm.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\winpm.INI -> [2009/09/09 11:50:08 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] ()
qt-mt323.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\qt-mt323.dll -> [2009/09/09 11:48:07 | 003,870,720 | ---- | C] ()
MRT.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\MRT.INI -> [2009/09/08 11:47:04 | 000,000,118 | ---- | C] ()
ff_vfw.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ff_vfw.dll -> [2009/07/16 23:25:05 | 000,057,344 | ---- | C] ()
ff_vfw.dll.manifest -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ff_vfw.dll.manifest -> [2009/07/16 23:25:05 | 000,000,547 | ---- | C] ()
Ascd_tmp.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\Ascd_tmp.ini -> [2009/07/12 16:18:15 | 000,017,122 | ---- | C] ()
ASACPI.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ASACPI.sys -> [2009/07/11 19:57:34 | 000,005,810 | R--- | C] ()
ASUSHWIO.SYS -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ASUSHWIO.SYS -> [2009/07/11 19:57:21 | 000,012,536 | ---- | C] ()
bdagent.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\bdagent.INI -> [2009/01/28 17:54:36 | 000,000,121 | ---- | C] ()
bckd.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\bckd.sys -> [2009/01/13 15:39:06 | 000,072,992 | ---- | C] ()
Ascd_log.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\Ascd_log.ini -> [2009/01/07 06:06:55 | 000,017,160 | ---- | C] ()
Mavis Beacon Teaches Typing.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\Mavis Beacon Teaches Typing.INI -> [2007/12/11 17:44:56 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] ()
QAWIN32.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\QAWIN32.INI -> [2007/12/01 17:36:53 | 000,000,186 | ---- | C] ()
info9.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\info9.ini -> [2007/10/22 16:13:34 | 000,000,019 | ---- | C] ()
info7.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\info7.ini -> [2007/10/22 16:13:34 | 000,000,019 | ---- | C] ()
info3.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\info3.ini -> [2007/10/22 16:13:34 | 000,000,019 | ---- | C] ()
PTWebCam.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\PTWebCam.INI -> [2007/02/22 21:06:23 | 000,000,126 | ---- | C] ()


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

pestpatrol5.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\pestpatrol5.INI -> [2007/02/20 21:37:46 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] ()
ODBC.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\ODBC.INI -> [2007/01/17 18:54:46 | 000,000,376 | ---- | C] ()
logimail.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\logimail.INI -> [2006/12/09 01:45:48 | 000,000,033 | ---- | C] ()
MSDraw.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\MSDraw.ini -> [2006/11/26 20:26:45 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] ()
cdplayer.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\cdplayer.ini -> [2006/10/22 21:17:30 | 000,000,025 | ---- | C] ()
LEXSTAT.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\LEXSTAT.INI -> [2006/10/18 21:22:03 | 000,000,358 | ---- | C] ()
RealityFusion.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\RealityFusion.ini -> [2006/10/18 17:21:08 | 000,000,038 | ---- | C] ()
smscfg.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\smscfg.ini -> [2006/08/14 15:36:58 | 000,000,061 | ---- | C] ()
USBkey.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\USBkey.sys -> [2006/08/14 15:11:21 | 000,028,848 | ---- | C] ()
CHODDI.SYS -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\CHODDI.SYS -> [2006/08/14 15:04:18 | 000,012,986 | ---- | C] ()
hpreg.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\hpreg.dll -> [2006/08/14 15:04:05 | 000,045,056 | ---- | C] ()
QUICKEN.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\QUICKEN.INI -> [2006/08/14 15:01:01 | 000,000,174 | ---- | C] ()
WININIT.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.INI -> [2006/08/14 14:51:55 | 000,000,108 | ---- | C] ()
NSSetDefaultBrowser.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\NSSetDefaultBrowser.ini -> [2006/08/14 14:50:42 | 000,000,698 | ---- | C] ()
fxsperf.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\fxsperf.ini -> [2006/08/14 14:45:31 | 000,001,793 | ---- | C] ()
nvwdmcpl.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvwdmcpl.dll -> [2006/08/14 14:42:33 | 001,662,976 | ---- | C] ()
nview.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\nview.dll -> [2006/08/14 14:42:33 | 001,470,464 | ---- | C] ()
nvwimg.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvwimg.dll -> [2006/08/14 14:42:33 | 001,019,904 | ---- | C] ()
nvhwvid.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvhwvid.dll -> [2006/08/14 14:42:33 | 000,581,632 | ---- | C] ()
nvshell.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvshell.dll -> [2006/08/14 14:42:33 | 000,466,944 | ---- | C] ()
nvnt4cpl.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvnt4cpl.dll -> [2006/08/14 14:42:33 | 000,286,720 | ---- | C] ()
nvapi.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvapi.dll -> [2006/08/14 14:42:33 | 000,196,608 | ---- | C] ()
orun32.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\orun32.ini -> [2006/08/14 14:41:17 | 000,000,791 | ---- | C] ()
pythoncom22.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pythoncom22.dll -> [2006/08/14 14:20:50 | 000,323,584 | ---- | C] ()
pywintypes22.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pywintypes22.dll -> [2006/08/14 14:20:50 | 000,094,208 | ---- | C] ()
bcbmm.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcbmm.dll -> [2006/08/14 14:20:35 | 000,016,896 | ---- | C] ()
GlobalUserInterface.CompositeFont -> C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\GlobalUserInterface.CompositeFont -> [2006/06/29 13:58:52 | 000,030,808 | ---- | C] ()
GlobalSansSerif.CompositeFont -> C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\GlobalSansSerif.CompositeFont -> [2006/06/29 13:53:56 | 000,026,489 | ---- | C] ()
px.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\px.ini -> [2006/06/16 10:58:18 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] ()
GlobalSerif.CompositeFont -> C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\GlobalSerif.CompositeFont -> [2006/04/18 14:39:28 | 000,029,779 | ---- | C] ()
GlobalMonospace.CompositeFont -> C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\GlobalMonospace.CompositeFont -> [2006/04/18 14:39:28 | 000,026,040 | ---- | C] ()
psisdecd.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\psisdecd.dll -> [2005/08/05 20:01:54 | 000,235,008 | ---- | C] ()
armcex.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\armcex.dll -> [2005/08/02 22:19:16 | 000,050,176 | ---- | C] ()
oeminfo.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\oeminfo.ini -> [2004/07/26 06:51:38 | 000,000,592 | ---- | C] ()
PFC027.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\PFC027.sys -> [2003/12/08 16:33:20 | 000,123,276 | ---- | C] ()

[Alternate Data Streams]
@Alternate Data Stream - 100 bytes -> C:\WINDOWS\popcinfo.dat:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 112 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:C39E55C5
@Alternate Data Stream - 132 bytes -> C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNetwk.exe:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 228 bytes -> C:\WINDOWS\LEXSTAT.INI:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 228 bytes -> C:\WINDOWS\mozver.dat:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 228 bytes -> C:\WINDOWS\PTWebCam.INI:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 228 bytes -> C:\WINDOWS\System\hpsysdrv.dat:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\HTML Help\hhcolreg.dat:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Office Accounting\2.0\pa.dat:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\QTSBandwidthCache:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\1.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\1_m.GIF:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\1small.GIF:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\2_m.GIF:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\2pictures.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\3 main papers for english.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\3_m.GIF:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\3pictures.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\4_m.GIF:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\4qmr.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\5 senses.pdf:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\9E_Analysis_Joshua_Rodriguez.zip:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\all about me!.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\apple tree.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\aurorasquirrelcolor.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\bambi_small_1.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\batman_small_2.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\beautycolorlg1.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\beautycolorlg6.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\bgrandma1.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\blackrose_copy.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\blackrose_copy.jpg2.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\caljanpic.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\ch 7.zip:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\christmas-08.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella_01_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella_02_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella_05_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella_06_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella_07_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella_10_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella_11_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella_12_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella_13_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella_15_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella_16_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella_17_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella_18_m.jpg:KAVICHS


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella_20_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella_21_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella_24_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella_25_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella_33_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella_40_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella-42_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella-43_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella-44_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella-62_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella-63_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella-70_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella-76_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella-77_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella-78_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella-79_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella-80_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cinderella-81_m.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\color4.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\color6.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\colorchsantaface.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\colors.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\colors1.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\colors2.png:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\colorworksheet2.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cpgeApplyEntry.aspx:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cpsummer1.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cpsummer11.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cpsummer13.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cpsummer14.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cpsummer17.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cpsummer18.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cpsummer20.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cpsummer22.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cpsummer29.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cpsummer7.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\cpsummer8.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\c-rosie2.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Daily_Lesson_123.doc:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Dyno-Scan Brochure.pdf:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\f.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\FAMILY1.mht:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\family12.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\family17.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\family19.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\family2.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\family20.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\family24.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\family26.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\family3.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\family4.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\family5.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\flower.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\flowersequence.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\forester_b.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\forester_c.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\gggggg.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\gif.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\gun essay.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Image2.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\information on premit.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\jasonssupraedited.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Josh HW.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\josh.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\joshua school report.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\la-belle-au-bois-dormant-a-sa-fenetre.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\la-belle-au-bois-dormant-la-fee-penchee-sur-le-berceau.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\letter-f.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\losangeles05_1024x768.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\losangeles06_1024x768.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\math 63.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\math63.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Microsoft Office Word 2003.lnk:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\mom.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\mommy i tried i found this.wps:KAVICHS


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\MOMMY.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\mustang list.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Names.doc:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Names1.doc:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\NEW-2.bmp:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\newyork02_1024x768.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\pet1.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\phi 11.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\PHP4.doc:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\pic_0221.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\picture for puzzles.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\post.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\princess.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Quick Start.pdf:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\ReadMe.txt:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Rear end small.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\red apple.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\red rosie.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\red songs.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\red.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\red1.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\reflective commentary.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Royp1_01.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Royp2_01.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Royp3_01.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Royp4_01.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Royp5_01.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\santa face.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\santaface.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\senses.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Senses1.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Shortcut to Removable Disk (F).lnk:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Shortcut to WebJAL_R010103.lnk:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\skunk-2.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\sleeping_beauty05.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\sleeping_beauty07.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\sleeping_beauty09.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\sleeping_beauty10.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\sleeping_beauty11.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\sleepingbeauty_small_1.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\theme for hibernationb.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\things for christmas teaching day.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Thumbs.db:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\trace red.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Translator%202G3S%20Rev%202%5B1%5D.pdf:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\TREE AND FLOWERS mommy.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\User Guide.pdf:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Vehicle Specifications.pdf:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Warranty License.pdf:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\webjal.bat:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\WebJAL_R010103.exe:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Windows1_Rodriguez_Joshua.zip:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Windows2_Rodriguez_Joshua.docx.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Windows2_Rodriguez_Joshua.htm:KAVICHS


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\winter07_1024x768.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\winter08_1024x768.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\wintergirl1.gif:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\worksheet.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\NTUSER.DAT.LOG:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\NTUSER.DAT:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Application Data\PFP100JCM.{PB:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Application Data\PFP100JPR.{PB:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Desktop\Thumbs.db:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\My Documents\Backup.bkf:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\My Documents\bill of sell.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\My Documents\Radioshack USB to Serial Driver.exe:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\NTUSER.DAT.LOG1:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\NTUSER.LMIRescue.TMP.LOG:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Thumbs.db:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\WINDOWS\cdplayer.ini:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\WINDOWS\corelpf.lrs:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\WINDOWS\hosts.bkold:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\WINDOWS\info3.ini:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\WINDOWS\info7.ini:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\WINDOWS\info9.ini:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\WINDOWS\logimail.INI:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 36 bytes -> C:\WINDOWS\ODBC.INI:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 68 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\OFFICE\DATA\opa11.dat:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 68 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Works\wkcalcat.dat:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 68 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Works\wklntsk1.dat:KAVICHS


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

@Alternate Data Stream - 68 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\AlbumArtSmall.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 68 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Folder.jpg:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 68 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Resedent evil.wps:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 68 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Desktop\Microsoft Works Word Processor.lnk:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 68 bytes -> C:\WINDOWS\iun6002.exe:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 68 bytes -> C:\WINDOWS\mozregistry.dat:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 68 bytes -> C:\WINDOWS\RealityFusion.ini:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 68 bytes -> C:\WINDOWS\tsiwinfile.dat:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 68 bytes -> C:\WINDOWS\tswinfile.dat:KAVICHS
@Alternate Data Stream - 68 bytes -> C:\WINDOWS\uninst.exe:KAVICHS
< End of report >
[/code]


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I can't use it in that format. Please attach it as per the instructions.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

oh, im sorry here is the correct format.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Start *OTS*. Copy/Paste the information in the code box below into the pane where it says *"Paste fix here"* and then click the "Run Fix" button.

The fix should only take a very short time. When the fix is completed a message box will popup telling you that it is finished. Click the OK button and Notepad will open with a log of actions taken during the fix. Post that information back here along with a new HijackThis log please.


```
[Kill All Processes]
[Unregister Dlls]
[Registry - Safe List]
< Internet Explorer Extensions [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\
YN -> CmdMapping\\"{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501}" [HKLM] -> [Reg Error: Value error.]
< Downloaded Program Files > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\
YN -> {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_15-windows-i586.cab [Java Plug-in 1.6.0_15]
YN -> {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_06-windows-i586.cab [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_07-windows-i586.cab [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0015-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_15-windows-i586.cab [Java Plug-in 1.6.0_15]
YN -> {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_15-windows-i586.cab [Java Plug-in 1.6.0_15]
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
NY ->  5 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp
NY ->  4 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
NY ->  redsn0w.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Desktop\redsn0w.exe
NY ->  5 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp
NY ->  4 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp
[Empty Temp Folders]
[Start Explorer]
[Reboot]
```


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Also, what device normally appears as your G: drive?


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

All Processes Killed
[Registry - Safe List]
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\CmdMapping\\{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501}\ deleted successfully.
Starting removal of ActiveX control {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93}
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\{8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93}\Contains\Files\ not found.
not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93}\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93}\ deleted successfully.
Starting removal of ActiveX control {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\Contains\Files\ not found.
not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\ deleted successfully.
Starting removal of ActiveX control {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\Contains\Files\ not found.
not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\ deleted successfully.
Starting removal of ActiveX control {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0015-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0015-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\Contains\Files\ not found.
not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0015-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0015-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\ deleted successfully.
Starting removal of ActiveX control {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\{CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\Contains\Files\ not found.
not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\ deleted successfully.
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CONFIG.TMP deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SET96.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SET97.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SETE5.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SETEA.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\003010_.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\LMIB.tmp\rescue.log deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\LMIB.tmp folder deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\msdownld.tmp folder deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3d.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3dara.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3dchs.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3dcht.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3dcsy.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3ddan.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3ddeu.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3dell.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3deng.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3desm.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3desn.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3dfin.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3dfra.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3dheb.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3dhun.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3dita.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3djpn.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3dkor.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3dnld.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3dnor.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3dplk.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3dptb.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3dptg.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3drus.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3dsky.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3dslv.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3dsve.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3dtha.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nv3dtrk.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcpl.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcplara.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcplchs.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcplcht.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcplcsy.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcpldan.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcpldeu.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcplell.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcpleng.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcplesm.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcplesn.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcplfin.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcplfra.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcplheb.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcplhun.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcplita.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcpljpn.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcplkor.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcplnld.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcplnor.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcplplk.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcplptb.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcplptg.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcplrus.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcplsky.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcplslv.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcplsve.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcpltha.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvcpltrk.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdsp.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdspara.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdspchs.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdspcht.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdspcsy.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdspdan.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdspdeu.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdspell.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdspeng.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdspesm.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdspesn.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdspfin.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdspfra.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdspheb.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdsphun.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdspita.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdspjpn.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdspkor.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdspnld.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdspnor.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdspplk.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdspptb.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdspptg.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdsprus.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdspsky.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdspslv.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdspsve.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdsptha.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvdsptrk.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmob.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobara.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobchs.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobcht.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobcsy.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobdan.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobdeu.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobell.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobeng.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobesm.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobesn.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobfin.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobfra.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobheb.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobhun.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobita.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobjpn.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobkor.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobnld.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobnor.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobplk.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobptb.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobptg.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobrus.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobsky.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobslv.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobsve.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobtha.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP\nvmobtrk.chm deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\NV25522124.TMP folder deleted successfully.
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Desktop\redsn0w.exe moved successfully.
[Empty Temp Folders]

User: Administrator
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 67 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 44283471 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 2955727 bytes

User: All Users

User: Compaq_Administrator
->Temp folder emptied: 5977153 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 426345076 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 25802308 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 18341811 bytes
->Apple Safari cache emptied: 38117490 bytes

User: DaDiamondPrincess
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 9343737 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 13485083 bytes

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 32902 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 44283471 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 2955727 bytes

User: Guest
->Temp folder emptied: 99098 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 69967 bytes

User: Guest.COMAPAQPRESARIO
->Temp folder emptied: 51849 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 41649803 bytes

User: Guest.RODRIGUEZ
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Josh
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 11091094 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 2678335 bytes

User: Joshua

User: LocalService
->Temp folder emptied: 65748 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 16786 bytes

User: NetworkService
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 33170 bytes

User: Quanita

User: Saul

User: Saul & Sharon
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 18958065 bytes

User: Saul.COMAPAQPRESARIO
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 1279162373 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 82957982 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 6537670 bytes
->Apple Safari cache emptied: 253643145 bytes

User: Saul.RODRIGUEZ
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 67 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 0 bytes

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\dllcache .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 69608 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 33170 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 394780415 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 2,598.00 mb

< End of fix log >
OTS by OldTimer - Version 3.1.22.1 fix logfile created on 02262010_194122
Files\Folders moved on Reboot...
File\Folder C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\6F6K0OBE\ECLIPSE_Hoods_W0QQbsZSearchQQcatrefZC6QQcoactionZcompareQQcoentrypageZsearchQQcopagenumZ1QQfcclZ1QQfclZ3QQfposZQ5AIPQ2fPostalQQfromZR10QQfrppZ50QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ3QQftrtZ1QQft[1].htm not found!
Registry entries deleted on Reboot...


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

hijackthis log

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:43:11 PM, on 2/26/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\arservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Blue Coat K9 Web Protection\k9filter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.5.4723.1820\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Pin.lnk = C:\hp\bin\CLOAKER.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: PinMcLnk.lnk = C:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_96D6FF0C6D236BF8.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Blue Coat K9 Web Protection (bckwfs) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Blue Coat K9 Web Protection\k9filter.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
--
End of file - 3724 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Cookiegal said:


> Also, what device normally appears as your G: drive?


Please answer this question.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

um i dont really understand all i see is DVD Ram Drive(E; )


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Do you use an external drive?


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

nope its internal


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Just the primary or do you have a second internal drive? 

Something has been connected in the past that was labelled G. It could be any USB device.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

yeah it probably was my USB, i use it for work and i had just pluged it in the oter day.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Well it's infected. Can you reformat it?


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

sure will


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't see any anti--virus program. Why is that?


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

i dont know? i have all the ones you have given me on my desktop.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I have not given you an anti-virus program. You need to install one right away. If you don't want to buy one then I suggest Avast or Avira Antivir. Please do that and then post a new HijackThis log.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:31:10 PM, on 3/4/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\arservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Blue Coat K9 Web Protection\k9filter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\setup\avast.setup
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
O1 - Hosts: 74.208.105.171 gs.apple.com
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.5.4723.1820\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast5] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast5\avastUI.exe /nogui
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Pin.lnk = C:\hp\bin\CLOAKER.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: PinMcLnk.lnk = C:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_96D6FF0C6D236BF8.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Blue Coat K9 Web Protection (bckwfs) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Blue Coat K9 Web Protection\k9filter.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
--
End of file - 4266 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Did you put this in the hosts file intentionally?

O1 - Hosts: 74.208.105.171 gs.apple.com

Otherwise, how are things now with the system?


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

well i have some bad news, today when woke up to turn on my computer, it went staright to a black screen that read windows is missig a file(i forgot to get the name down) and can not start, and then it would just restart its self in a loop, and keep showing the same message so my friend did a system restore on it and well here we are. So any ways is there any way i can stop these viruses from comming back?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

So are you back up and running?

It's hard to know what happened without the error message and what file is involved.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

yes i got it back up, i wish now i could have wrote down the error message but, was a bit upset and it didn't even cross my mind at the time.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's see if there's anything showing in the Event Viewer from around the time that happened.

Please go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *eventvwr.msc* to open the event viewer. Look under both "Application" and "System" for recent (the last 48 hours or so) errors (shown in red) and if found, do this for each one.

Double-click the error to open it up and then click on the icon that looks like two pieces of paper. This will copy the full error. Then "paste" the error into Notepad. Do this for each one until you have them all listed in Notepad and then copy and paste the list in a reply here please.


----------



## Jrod661 (Jul 12, 2009)

Event Type: Error
Event Source: MSDTC Client
Event Category: (10)
Event ID: 4427
Date: 3/8/2010
Time: 1:07:21 AM
User: N/A
Computer: FAMILYCOMPUTER
Description:
Failed to initialize the needed name objects. Error Specifics: d:\comxp_sp2\com\com1x\dtc\dtc\msdtcprx\src\dtcinit.cpp:215, Pid: 5356
No Callstack,
CmdLine: c:\WINDOWS\system32\MsiExec.exe -Embedding 865FE01B9548D3180E1798EC42698174
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 05 40 00 80 [email protected]&#128;

Event Type: Error
Event Source: MSDTC Client
Event Category: (10)
Event ID: 4427
Date: 3/8/2010
Time: 1:06:38 AM
User: N/A
Computer: FAMILYCOMPUTER
Description:
Failed to initialize the needed name objects. Error Specifics: d:\comxp_sp2\com\com1x\dtc\dtc\msdtcprx\src\dtcinit.cpp:215, Pid: 5904
No Callstack,
CmdLine: setup.exe -q /qn ADDLOCAL=SQL_Engine INSTANCENAME=MSSMLBIZ /norebootchk REBOOT=ReallySuppress SQLAUTOSTART=1 ALLUSERS=1 /l*vx "C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Local Settings\Temp\MBSsetuptmp458...
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 05 40 00 80 [email protected]&#128;

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Application Hang
Event Category: (101)
Event ID: 1002
Date: 3/7/2010
Time: 5:34:50 PM
User: N/A
Computer: FAMILYCOMPUTER
Description:
Hanging application mmc.exe, version 5.1.2600.2180, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 41 70 70 6c 69 63 61 74 Applicat
0008: 69 6f 6e 20 48 61 6e 67 ion Hang
0010: 20 20 6d 6d 63 2e 65 78 mmc.ex
0018: 65 20 35 2e 31 2e 32 36 e 5.1.26
0020: 30 30 2e 32 31 38 30 20 00.2180 
0028: 69 6e 20 68 75 6e 67 61 in hunga
0030: 70 70 20 30 2e 30 2e 30 pp 0.0.0
0038: 2e 30 20 61 74 20 6f 66 .0 at of
0040: 66 73 65 74 20 30 30 30 fset 000
0048: 30 30 30 30 30 00000

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Application Hang
Event Category: (101)
Event ID: 1002
Date: 3/7/2010
Time: 5:34:50 PM
User: N/A
Computer: FAMILYCOMPUTER
Description:
Hanging application mmc.exe, version 5.1.2600.2180, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 41 70 70 6c 69 63 61 74 Applicat
0008: 69 6f 6e 20 48 61 6e 67 ion Hang
0010: 20 20 6d 6d 63 2e 65 78 mmc.ex
0018: 65 20 35 2e 31 2e 32 36 e 5.1.26
0020: 30 30 2e 32 31 38 30 20 00.2180 
0028: 69 6e 20 68 75 6e 67 61 in hunga
0030: 70 70 20 30 2e 30 2e 30 pp 0.0.0
0038: 2e 30 20 61 74 20 6f 66 .0 at of
0040: 66 73 65 74 20 30 30 30 fset 000
0048: 30 30 30 30 30 00000

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Application Hang
Event Category: (101)
Event ID: 1002
Date: 3/7/2010
Time: 4:03:44 PM
User: N/A
Computer: FAMILYCOMPUTER
Description:
Hanging application setup.exe, version 0.0.0.0, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 41 70 70 6c 69 63 61 74 Applicat
0008: 69 6f 6e 20 48 61 6e 67 ion Hang
0010: 20 20 73 65 74 75 70 2e setup.
0018: 65 78 65 20 30 2e 30 2e exe 0.0.
0020: 30 2e 30 20 69 6e 20 68 0.0 in h
0028: 75 6e 67 61 70 70 20 30 ungapp 0
0030: 2e 30 2e 30 2e 30 20 61 .0.0.0 a
0038: 74 20 6f 66 66 73 65 74 t offset
0040: 20 30 30 30 30 30 30 30 0000000
0048: 30 0

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7034
Date: 3/8/2010
Time: 8:30:25 PM
User: N/A
Computer: FAMILYCOMPUTER
Description:
The NVIDIA Display Driver Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10010
Date: 3/8/2010
Time: 7:55:05 PM
User: FAMILYCOMPUTER\Compaq_Administrator
Computer: FAMILYCOMPUTER
Description:
The server {F3A614DC-ABE0-11D2-A441-00C04F795683} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Cdrom
Event Category: None
Event ID: 11
Date: 3/8/2010
Time: 7:49:57 PM
User: N/A
Computer: FAMILYCOMPUTER
Description:
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\CdRom0.
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 00 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 0b 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0028: 86 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 &#134;.......
0030: ff ff ff ff 03 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 00 00 @..Ä....
0040: 00 20 0a 12 48 02 00 40 . [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 f0 01 bd 84 ....ð.½&#132;
0058: 00 00 00 00 40 24 cb 84 [email protected]$Ë&#132;
0060: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0068: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 (.......
0070: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: 70 00 04 00 00 00 00 0a p.......
0080: 00 00 00 00 3e 02 00 00 ....>...
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10010
Date: 3/8/2010
Time: 2:17:22 AM
User: FAMILYCOMPUTER\Compaq_Administrator
Computer: FAMILYCOMPUTER
Description:
The server {F3A614DC-ABE0-11D2-A441-00C04F795683} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Cdrom
Event Category: None
Event ID: 11
Date: 3/7/2010
Time: 8:34:47 PM
User: N/A
Computer: FAMILYCOMPUTER
Description:
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\CdRom0.
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 00 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 0b 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0028: 42 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 B.......
0030: ff ff ff ff 03 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 00 00 @..Ä....
0040: 00 20 0a 12 48 02 00 40 . [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 50 bc d6 84 ....P¼Ö&#132;
0058: 00 00 00 00 70 fe bb 84 ....pþ»&#132;
0060: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0068: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 (.......
0070: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: 70 00 04 00 00 00 00 0a p.......
0080: 00 00 00 00 3e 02 00 00 ....>...
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Windows Update Agent
Event Category: Installation 
Event ID: 20
Date: 3/7/2010
Time: 7:41:50 PM
User: N/A
Computer: FAMILYCOMPUTER
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8024200d: Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496).
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 57 69 6e 33 32 48 52 65 Win32HRe
0008: 73 75 6c 74 3d 30 78 38 sult=0x8
0010: 30 32 34 32 30 30 64 20 024200d 
0018: 55 70 64 61 74 65 49 44 UpdateID
0020: 3d 7b 35 42 42 32 31 32 ={5BB212
0028: 43 32 2d 44 44 34 31 2d C2-DD41-
0030: 34 32 37 41 2d 41 32 43 427A-A2C
0038: 39 2d 42 37 32 33 44 37 9-B723D7
0040: 46 46 45 38 44 32 7d 20 FFE8D2} 
0048: 52 65 76 69 73 69 6f 6e Revision
0050: 4e 75 6d 62 65 72 3d 31 Number=1
0058: 30 32 20 00 02 .

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Windows Update Agent
Event Category: Installation 
Event ID: 20
Date: 3/7/2010
Time: 7:18:42 PM
User: N/A
Computer: FAMILYCOMPUTER
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8024200d: Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168).
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 57 69 6e 33 32 48 52 65 Win32HRe
0008: 73 75 6c 74 3d 30 78 38 sult=0x8
0010: 30 32 34 32 30 30 64 20 024200d 
0018: 55 70 64 61 74 65 49 44 UpdateID
0020: 3d 7b 38 34 31 38 46 37 ={8418F7
0028: 36 42 2d 33 30 32 44 2d 6B-302D-
0030: 34 41 31 42 2d 42 39 45 4A1B-B9E
0038: 32 2d 46 30 31 38 43 46 2-F018CF
0040: 45 35 36 41 45 31 7d 20 E56AE1} 
0048: 52 65 76 69 73 69 6f 6e Revision
0050: 4e 75 6d 62 65 72 3d 31 Number=1
0058: 30 33 20 00 03 .

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Windows Update Agent
Event Category: Installation 
Event ID: 20
Date: 3/7/2010
Time: 7:17:30 PM
User: N/A
Computer: FAMILYCOMPUTER
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8024200d: Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213).
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 57 69 6e 33 32 48 52 65 Win32HRe
0008: 73 75 6c 74 3d 30 78 38 sult=0x8
0010: 30 32 34 32 30 30 64 20 024200d 
0018: 55 70 64 61 74 65 49 44 UpdateID
0020: 3d 7b 37 42 43 34 36 44 ={7BC46D
0028: 34 38 2d 32 41 32 30 2d 48-2A20-
0030: 34 31 35 31 2d 42 45 34 4151-BE4
0038: 37 2d 45 46 30 41 45 46 7-EF0AEF
0040: 46 41 37 42 38 31 7d 20 FA7B81} 
0048: 52 65 76 69 73 69 6f 6e Revision
0050: 4e 75 6d 62 65 72 3d 31 Number=1
0058: 30 34 20 00 04 .

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Cdrom
Event Category: None
Event ID: 11
Date: 3/7/2010
Time: 6:16:20 PM
User: N/A
Computer: FAMILYCOMPUTER
Description:
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\CdRom0.
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 00 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 0b 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0028: b3 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 ³.......
0030: ff ff ff ff 03 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 00 00 @..Ä....
0040: 00 20 0a 12 48 02 00 40 . [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 c0 87 a5 84 ....À&#135;¥&#132;
0058: 00 00 00 00 d8 2c a5 84 ....Ø,¥&#132;
0060: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0068: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 (.......
0070: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: 70 00 04 00 00 00 00 0a p.......
0080: 00 00 00 00 3e 02 00 00 ....>...
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Cdrom
Event Category: None
Event ID: 11
Date: 3/7/2010
Time: 5:42:33 PM
User: N/A
Computer: FAMILYCOMPUTER
Description:
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\CdRom0.
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 00 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 0b 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0028: c8 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 È.......
0030: ff ff ff ff 03 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 00 00 @..Ä....
0040: 00 20 0a 12 48 02 00 40 . [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 a8 0f ac 84 ....¨.¬&#132;
0058: 00 00 00 00 e8 8b 9d 84 ....è&#139;&#132;
0060: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0068: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 (.......
0070: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: 70 00 04 00 00 00 00 0a p.......
0080: 00 00 00 00 3e 02 00 00 ....>...
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Cdrom
Event Category: None
Event ID: 11
Date: 3/7/2010
Time: 2:21:41 PM
User: N/A
Computer: FAMILYCOMPUTER
Description:
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\CdRom0.
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 00 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 0b 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0028: 15 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0030: ff ff ff ff 03 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 00 00 @..Ä....
0040: 00 20 0a 12 48 02 00 40 . [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 ........
0050: 00 00 00 00 b8 f5 7d 84 ....¸õ}&#132;
0058: 00 00 00 00 20 77 83 84 .... w&#131;&#132;
0060: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0068: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 (.......
0070: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: 70 00 04 00 00 00 00 0a p.......
0080: 00 00 00 00 3e 02 00 00 ....>...
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's run chkdsk.

Click Start and My Computer. Right-click the hard drive you want to check, and click Properties. Select the Tools tab and click Check Now. Check both boxes. Click Start. You'll get a message that the computer must be rebooted to run a complete check. Click Yes and reboot. Chkdsk will take awhile, so run it when you don't need to use the computer for something else.

To view results log:

Go to *Start *- *Run *and type in *eventvwr.msc*, and hit enter.
When Event Viewer opens, click on "Application", then scroll
down to "Winlogon" and double-click on it to open it up. This is the log
created after running chkdsk. Click on the icon that looks like two pieces of paper to copy it and then paste it here please.


----------

